# Best TT Ever...



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*What do you Think about it...*

Post your comments Guys











_Modified by uaeprince at 9:08 AM 9/17/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Best TT Ever... (uaeprince)*

fcgvf


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Best TT Ever... (uaeprince)*

[




_Modified by uaeprince at 6:16 AM 3/1/2009_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Best TT Ever... (uaeprince)*

gcdfc


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Best TT Ever... (uaeprince)*

cfgd


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Best TT Ever... (uaeprince)*

I like to see different body kits but the Reiger kit seems to busy to me. I actually think the LSD system works on the new TT though.
My 2 cents!


----------



## kenny88 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Best TT Ever... (uaeprince)*

nice ....where you get those LED ???


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

glad to see a TT worked over! But I agree with Kev, not a Rieger fan. Good Job though


----------



## Karnuts (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

Definitely NOT the best TT ever.


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

actually looks pretty good... little busy in the back... but it looks good...
im gonna throw something out there tho...
i bet the r8 side cut blades are gona be soo played and on ever single body kit for the next few years from every company.... it already is.


----------



## hisham678 (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Best TT Ever... (uaeprince)*

Zeina Ya sahbi. But lambo doors are for lambos only.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

these are not lambo doors my friend..
they call it Butterfly doors..
Lambo doors are totally vertical .. thanks for the comment anyway..


_Modified by uaeprince at 10:32 PM 11/6/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

Karnuts
I wish if you post any photo's for a MK2 TT modified by user not tuning company better than this one... so am welling to enhance it..


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wi...n.jpg
Lamborghini Doors


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

I think wheels should be all black


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_Karnuts
I wish if you post any photo's for a MK2 TT modified by user not tuning company better than this one... so am welling to enhance it..









found


----------



## Karnuts (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

Thank you.
Just because you have money to spend on a body kit and some cheesey Lambo doors doesn't make your car the bomb-diggity. If I were handed government subsidised oil money every month, I would have a Lamborghini doors too...on my Lamborghini.


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm new here. But I've never seen such a 'massacre' in TT design. Flashy Red, with Black painting on top, a mixing of bodykits... Well, the result (I'm afraid) is awfull! You know what it reminds me? An 18 year old boy tuning his first car with anything/any colour he could, irrespectively of any taste...
An Audi TT is a car for purists. It's design is fantastic, it's shape is magic. If tuned, it should respect the original shape. Not too heavy, not too smooth. It's an art to customize an audi tt... whatever the money you have...


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (Skybird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skybird* »_
I'm new here. But I've never seen such a 'massacre' in TT design. Flashy Red, with Black painting on top, a mixing of bodykits... Well, the result (I'm afraid) is awfull! You know what it reminds me? An 18 year old boy tuning his first car with anything/any colour he could, irrespectively of any taste...
An Audi TT is a car for purists. It's design is fantastic, it's shape is magic. If tuned, it should respect the original shape. Not too heavy, not too smooth. It's an art to customize an audi tt... whatever the money you have... 

There is only one word that sums this up: PWND


----------



## Karnuts (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (Skybird)*

That's a pretty grand entrance you just made, sir. Welcome.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

Guys Guys Guys...
What the hell Happened...
Who talks about money now?
and what oil and what I donno what!
am so sorry about the title... the whole Idea is to motivate TT owners to post there comments, not just watch and leave..
positive and negative comments are welcomed..
and I admit the black TT had the best front look..
The only Idea is to keep our TT's best coupe ever..
You get Mad coz one of you try to tune his car to the max limits…?
Come on guys.. I'm not your enemy.. I just wanted to read your comments 
To improve it… 
Please guys… no need for insults or curses…
You like it.. talk positive.. You don't .. say why, or pass away..

NeverOEM
God... where did you found that TT..
to what company does it relate this Customization...
Thanks guys.. and Accept my apology about the title.. Cheers


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

Specifications
Audi TT 2007 2.0 FSI "fully load"
Base 200 bhp
ECU upgraded reached 252hp/303lb-ft
Eisenmann exhausts system "F1 sound" 
Details check 
http://www.i-carshop.com/shop/...rder2
check the sound from Eisenmann web
http://www.beastpower.com/prod...2.mov 

Defi gauges
Ex: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25ab5nodfoQ

Orders coming up:
APR’s Intercooler Kit for the transversely mounted 2.0T FSI Details: 
Details: http://www.goapr.com/Audi/prod....html
APR FSI High Pressure Fuel Pump 
Details: http://www.goapr.com/Audi/prod....html
It's my mistake that i didn't post the car specifications from the beginning.. 
I'll video car as soon as I can and post it with all details + take off + voices + dyno


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

honestly bro, I have no idea what front lip that is. Some guys I know found it and posted it up, I thought it was a photochop before I saw the rest of the pictures. I'm still trying to find more. The grill has been custom modified, but aside from that, I have no clue


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (Skybird)*

just to say SkyBird, the black strip up the center of the car is Euro thing. Whenever you see a decently modded Euro car: VWs or Audis, they almost always paint the roof black. Some often paint a strip up the hood following the grill too. It's a common thing, I think its pretty bitchin.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

it's an outstanding front... wish I can get it..
and I guess am gonna customize the grill as well when I place the intercooler... 
I'll start to search out for extra details about it..
I really appreciate it


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Skybird)*

" Not too heavy, not too smooth."
May I know who candidate you to be Audi TT Godfather..
May you check google.com for TT photo's!
I really don't care whatever you say about it.. got lots of ppl here tuning cars..
And check what! 
They always say.. "if u done that.. it gonna be better.. have you tested that or that… "Positively 
Maaann getta alife... weather you positively /negatively comments and say why...or please keep your idea's and you flying thoughts for ya...
Politely "please keep your comments clean" 
Is it hard?! Or don't… Just Pass away..


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

*Black TT*

That black TT is my favourite tuned TT.
Here is the website for the body kit, it is from Japan and is very expensive.
http://www.invader.co.jp/index2.htm
That car has :
Nissan GT-R brakes
Custom Esprit Intercooler
ASI Invader Bodykit
Rays ME Stralen forged wheels
K-sport coilover kit
Quad exhaust
Double HID setup








Front LED dayliht strips








and alot of other bits


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Black TT (conneem-tt)*

You're the Man...
Thanks dude... I swear.. it's an awesome tuning..


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Black TT (conneem-tt)*











_Modified by uaeprince at 6:53 PM 7/11/2008_


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Black TT (uaeprince)*

the black TT is much better!


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Black TT (Gberg888GLI)*

I agree,
Japanese are amazing in tuning... check their TT's fu*kn amazin..
Love their touches 

Guys
Any one tunes his car with Air intake system?
With air filter heat shield...
Coz I'm looking for one gotta shield to keep the cone away from the engine heat...!
Help me up if any of you have clew








Finally got it...
http://www.vf-engineering.com/...t.php
_Modified by uaeprince at 3:20 PM 7/12/2008_


_Modified by uaeprince at 4:41 PM 7/12/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

have you seen the front head light in the black TT...
it's not normal, it has double lenses!!!!
the owner change the inner light with other lens...
that's so special, 
Really waaw, 
innovated Japanese guy
Love it..










_Modified by uaeprince at 5:22 PM 7/13/2008_


----------



## mkIVrflxsilver (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Black TT (conneem-tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conneem-tt* »_Double HID setup


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: What do you Think about it... (uaeprince)*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Black TT (uaeprince)*

Got some more pictures from Japan.
They only speak Japanese and I had a reply from a mediator.
Concerning the Leds on the black TT, that project was a one-off-custom and there are unfortunately no plans to do it again.
I found the side skirts too flashy. The shape is not "melting" in the general TT design. But the front is very nice. But only if you lower the car...


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Black TT (uaeprince)*


















_Modified by Skybird at 1:38 PM 7/17/2008_


_Modified by Skybird at 1:39 PM 7/17/2008_


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: What do you Think about it... (uaeprince)*

Man... When I compare the two pictures, I find this kit more and more attractive.
Definitely more agressive!


----------



## Pannikattk (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_Guys Guys Guys...
What the hell Happened...
Who talks about money now?
and what oil and what I donno what!
am so sorry about the title... the whole Idea is to motivate TT owners to post there comments, not just watch and leave..
positive and negative comments are welcomed..
and I admit the black TT had the best front look..
The only Idea is to keep our TT's best coupe ever..
You get Mad coz one of you try to tune his car to the max limits…?
Come on guys.. I'm not your enemy.. I just wanted to read your comments 
To improve it… 
Please guys… no need for insults or curses…
You like it.. talk positive.. You don't .. say why, or pass away..

NeverOEM
God... where did you found that TT..
to what company does it relate this Customization...
Thanks guys.. and Accept my apology about the title.. Cheers










Spoken like a true gentleman. 
I read some of your comments and the ignorance is so typical of us Americans. Immediately bringing up where he is geographically, like it has any bearing on what he's trying to do...which is simple. Share some Audi love. 
Also, for the first time in my long tenure on these forums...I hear so many of you throwing around the "money" factor. Why hate? If the guy has money and wants to spend it as he wishes, so be it!
I never hear any of you talk about money when one of your 18 year old buddies racks up his credit card to buy some BBS LM's for his $15,000 Volkswagen...
Pathetic...


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Best TT Ever... (kenny88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kenny88* »_nice ....where you get those LED ???









Hey uae Prince, you didn't reply to kenny88
And I'm also curious 'bout those LED mod on a 2.0
Coz apparently, there's a wiring mod to replace the blocks.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Best TT Ever... (Skybird)*

Sorry Guys, 
I wasn't alround for a while..
alright.. LED lights..
I sent one of my friends in London to pick it up and send it to me..
I'll post the site,
but please fellow's,
take caution.. 
As a pre-caution, I sent my friend..
coz I can't trust an unknown site in the web and buy online,
weather it's World wide known.. or forget it.
here is the site








http://www.euro-audi-parts.com/Eurobitstta5.html
Sorry again for being late ..


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Best TT Ever... (uaeprince)*

Woaw! What a link!
Anyway thanks... This is how to "transform" a normal TT into a beast(tts)
Yeah, next week, I'll go from 200hp to 250, with the powerfigures measured on a 4x4 rollingroad.
My only regret is to miss the quattro version. Definitely better on wet terrain. But in other hand, with the 250hp and associated torque, I will also be extremely competitive with the real TTS... which is much heavier than my 2.0...
I'll give you the results in detail.
Thanx a lot for the Link.


----------



## jtv (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: What do you Think about it... (Skybird)*

What body kit is that??? The last white TT with the Mobil One background.


_Modified by jtv at 5:00 PM 8-3-2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: What do you Think about it... (jtv)*

PPI body kit....


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: What do you Think about it... (jtv)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jtv (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: What do you Think about it... (Skybird)*

AMAZING! Aggressive, yet tasteful. What I like best about it is the fitment (it's functional, has an OEM look and the design flows well with the car). I also like the fact that the front piece bolts right onto the stock bumper. The spoiler looks really good, too. IMO, this and the ABT kit looks the best....and between the two, I prefer this one simply because I won't have to deal with getting rid of an extra bumper.










_Modified by jtv at 5:04 AM 8-4-2008_


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: What do you Think about it... (jtv)*

If you plan to buy this kit... Man, be prepared...
You know what?
This is the most expensive bodykit I've ever seen with very few kit pieces. Yeah, believe me, I was looking for it and started to investigate. It is more expensive than the Caractere one (R8 look). And you don't change any bumper for that price...
6,200 us$... Got it








They sell the exhaust 2x2, but I suspect that it is not a PPI one. It looks like an Eisenhaus one!


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: What do you Think about it... (jtv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtv* »_AMAZING! Aggressive, yet tasteful. What I like best about it is the fitment (it's functional, has an OEM look and the design flows well with the car). I also like the fact that the front piece bolts right onto the stock bumper. The spoiler looks really good, too. IMO, this and the ABT kit looks the best....and between the two, I prefer this one simply because I won't have to deal with getting rid of an extra bumper.









_Modified by jtv at 5:04 AM 8-4-2008_

Ok, you're right! It's an aggressive kit. The original shape of the car is definitely kept, the spoiler is unique, I fully agree, but don't forget that the car is quiet lowered - means the amazing look is dramatically increased...
You wanna see another "special" rear spoiler?
Check this


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: What do you Think about it... (jtv)*

So guys, what do you think?
The spoiler has 2 pieces, with a choice of full carbon, or painted.
Honnestly, I love this kit and changed my mind compared to the PPI.

























Too much! I think I'll go for that one










_Modified by Skybird at 9:02 PM 8/4/2008_


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: What do you Think about it... (jtv)*

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif Last but not least:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

thats actually pretty cool. What kit is that spoiler from?


----------



## jtv (Aug 1, 2008)

The carbon fiber one looks really good, too. Wow, tough decision...subtle vs sport. Same thing with the body kit. This one is very subtle, which is good (and probably cheaper, too). But I still prefer the PPI (more functional)...although, at those prices, I'd be inclined to get this one.










_Modified by jtv at 9:35 AM 8-5-2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (jtv)*

lovely spoiler....
carbon fiber is an art of beauty... love it
but to what company does it relate to?


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Ok guys: these products are made in South Korea. They have a UK representative. To give you an idea;
The spoiler (2parts, center and surrounding units) price in Korea is 599 $, and in UK 919 $ (same product)








Quality of the product? I haven't got a clue...
But I might go for it.
here is the Link


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (jtv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtv* »_The carbon fiber one looks really good, too. Wow, tough decision...subtle vs sport. Same thing with the body kit. This one is very subtle, which is good (and probably cheaper, too). But I still prefer the PPI (more functional)...although, at those prices, I'd be inclined to get this one.









_Modified by jtv at 9:35 AM 8-5-2008_


This kit is classy, as you said, very subtle. PPI is agressive. Two different styles. Have you seen the rear PPI spoiler? Its design is quiet nice and fits with the rear shape of the car. Have you seen it deployed? If not, tell me, I have pictures...
Difficult choice!
The Korean design is a succes, carbon is pretty cool...
Definitely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_lovely spoiler....
carbon fiber is an art of beauty... love it
but to what company does it relate to?


Well, on the pictures, it looks nice! But is it real carbon fiber?
I'll check that very soon!


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Skybird)*

it's outstanding..
and you gotta see the interior... 
You'll love the stearing wheel,
I just place an order for the piece on the steering wheel..
Luv the word "Carbon Fiber"








http://www.tidstyling.com/shop...r=607


_Modified by uaeprince at 1:49 AM 8-7-2008_


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Absolutely!
I love it too, BUT...
If you look below the last picture, you 'll read "Please do not worry about the airbag fault"
What does that mean? That the carbon piece fitted on the steering wheel makes the warning to come on? The airbag is not operative anymore?
I don't understand what they mean.
I sent an e-mail bout a week ago. No reply. I phone them yesterday (yeah, Korea is far!!). They promised a reply. Still nothing.
I'll try via a local tuning shop. But honnestly, it would have be a german company, the answer would already be here!!


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Best TT Ever... (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_Sorry Guys, 
I wasn't alround for a while..
alright.. LED lights..
I sent one of my friends in London to pick it up and send it to me..
I'll post the site,
but please fellow's,
take caution.. 
As a pre-caution, I sent my friend..
coz I can't trust an unknown site in the web and buy online 


Please could you tell me if there is no need to install new wiring. Europrice sent me a mail telling me the part is "plug and play". These are Audi genuine parts, so it's better for me to order it here. Unfortunately, no one in Audi can assure these leds will work when fitted. I become







!!!
Thanks for your help.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Best TT Ever... (Skybird)*

hey Skybird...
Plug and Play..?! sound good for me.. lol
but why don't they assure ya it will work... it will work.. easy job for any technical guy in the workshop.
Anyway...
check this ... it may help ya..
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3797997



_Modified by uaeprince at 3:58 AM 8/9/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Best TT Ever... (uaeprince)*

Skybird....
here is the details for the TT to TTS Led lights
before..

after

Details:
tts led is same as tt one... it not need to wire work or otherthing,
all plugs and wires position is same as my 07 2.0t TT 
but only trouble thing is you need VAGCOM computer check for renew the code for let it work.
so You'll pay other $100USD to AUDI Service in here for update code for it then , everything done


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Best TT Ever... (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_
hey Skybird...
Plug and Play..?! sound good for me.. lol
but why don't they assure ya it will work... it will work.. easy job for any technical guy in the workshop.


Uae Prince, "you saved my life"







Thanx a lot for your help 'cos "I would have died without my leds...'








Ok, I'll order the parts straigh away in my Audi's dealer this week. I'll let you know when they're on the car.
On the previous picture I noticed a different grill... ECS? Classy style?
As I told you, I like the TTS grill. But, who can deserve a TTS grill better than a real TTS?
Haha... I really love it... that's the problem...
So I got my exhaust and ECU upgrade... Waouh, what a difference! Car was tested on a rollingroad before and after the mods. I gain 1/3 of the torque...
Better grasp the steering wheel during acceleration, and manage the throttle to avoid wheels skidding at low speed. Once the third speed is engaged (I have a manual gearbox), it's a rocket... I definitely need the KW kit...
So, any TTS stopped at the traffic light? 'cos I'm ready for real test...
Before








After








And on the rollingroad











_Modified by Skybird at 4:27 PM 8/10/2008_


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Got a reply from the TID UK branch (the representative).
He said "The quality of the TID parts is exceptional"
That's it! When you have your Carbon part for the steering wheel, please let me know 'bout the quality.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Skybird)*

Hollaaaaaa.. 
Nice work Skybird...
car looks awesome.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Update us always bro..
and regarding the Carbon fiber... it's gonna be with me next week.
hopefully..







gotta wait and wait & wait..
I'll let ya know if there is any update's..
my ecu shipped again to APR to get full Stage 3 upgrade..
can't wait to see all these things gathered in my ride..
gotta smoke some porsche's ....lol











_Modified by uaeprince at 1:03 PM 8/14/2008_


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Best TT Ever... (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_

Definitely like the car. But don't like this body kit. Way too many holes, slits, etc. Makes it look, well, Japanese. No offense meant. Just, looks out of place on an Audi.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm really still fighting to get these brakes.. 
really feeling hopless.







And regarding these brakes..
http://www.gtrblog.com/index.p...log=4
it does not fit wihtout doing alots of modification's




_Modified by uaeprince at 11:04 PM 8/13/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

skybird...
do you know around you any shops gotta brembo brakes for our TT's? 
Coz I can't address any good place for purchasing..








it looks pro on our rides..


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Rims 

http://www.wheelsandmore.de



_Modified by uaeprince at 9:11 AM 9/17/2008_


----------



## luiscarlos59 (Jun 10, 2001)

hey uaeprince nice TT. Are you in A.D or DXB? My company moved me to Dubai for a while.. so I left my TT in my home country! I have seen a lot of TT's here in dubai but not tunned! please let me know when there's any Audi reunion or something to see your car LEDs.. cheers


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (luiscarlos59)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luiscarlos59* »_hey uaeprince nice TT. Are you in A.D or DXB? My company moved me to Dubai for a while.. so I left my TT in my home country! I have seen a lot of TT's here in dubai but not tunned! please let me know when there's any Audi reunion or something to see your car LEDs.. cheers


hey luis, Welcome to UAE








I'm from AD, and it's rare or actually non reunion done here for TT's.
cause the car is not famous at all here... ppl here like to ride 4x4 only
but I'll tell ya when am I going to visit Dubai anytime I plan.
Regarding the car, 
God... it's no longer look like the photo's at all..
maybe the colors only, but mostly change everything.








and now waiting on APR Tuning package & ECU to return back Tunned.
hopfully, 350+ hp .. this is the plan


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Hi! Sorry for the brembo brakes, but I can't help you. I would also be interested to fit my TT with those brakes, but then, I will be without car... You know, once a year, those F...**ing europeans imposed a car conformity check. They look at everything. And the list of approved parts is quite limited...
I cannot change the brakes, so I did not investigate. But it looks awesome... Do it man!!


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

350??????







Oh nooo! Man, welcome to the "Porche Killer Club"








BUT...
Honnestly, U will feel the difference, of course, but it's too much power for a non-quattro car. It would be better on a TTS, but on a 2.0, I have a doubt. Lots of mechanical parts need to be changed if you plan to keep the car...
Otherwise, sounds a fantastic project!
I wanna see it. And if you do it, Man, I swear, I come to Abu Dhabi...


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Skybird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skybird* »_350??????







Oh nooo! Man, welcome to the "Porche Killer Club"








BUT...
Honnestly, U will feel the difference, of course, but it's too much power for a non-quattro car. It would be better on a TTS, but on a 2.0, I have a doubt. Lots of mechanical parts need to be changed if you plan to keep the car...
Otherwise, sounds a fantastic project!
I wanna see it. And if you do it, Man, I swear, I come to Abu Dhabi...











hmmmm. well well well... if you'll come..
then definitly I'll do it...








well, let me tell you this..
I was planing to go with my TT to APR stage 3,
and that's what might destroy my car.
APR stage 3 means 400+ hp








can you imagin our cars can reach that limits without NOS!!!
but all Technical tuner here told me to go for K04 which is 350+
after adding all other tuning stuff like intercooler +ECU+ Fuel pump..etc
K04 is the S3 turbo kit, which fit our cars. 
G30 & G35 Turbo's are the super stuff, I won't touch it, coz it might harm my car badly ((Later on))
So check what I'm saying here:
http://www.goapreu.com/products/new_turbo_k04.html
http://www.goapreu.com/product....html
it's written in stage 3 the following:
The power increase with the APR Stage III kit for the 2.0T is substantial. It is recommended that brake and suspension upgrades are done to safely use the potential of this upgrade. It is also recommended that the stock engine internals be upgraded for power levels above 98 RON, *as APR is not responsible for any damage to the engine.*

I'll photo car as soon I upgrade it with everything..


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

How about some OEM brakes like these.








RS6 calipers with RS4 discs


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (conneem-tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conneem-tt* »_How about some OEM brakes like these.








RS6 calipers with RS4 discs










Well, this operation need alots of modification, and it needs some1 knows what he's doing, it's not fix and ride.
I wish if Anyone done it b4, show us the process from A-Z
Then I'll definitely do it.
OEM parts are always more reliable more than anything else.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

Additional Carbon fiber to those who's crazy about it.. 



http://cgi.ebay.de/Audi-TT-8J-...55218
Enjoy..










_Modified by uaeprince at 4:15 AM 9/6/2008_


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

sauce


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_

Well, this operation need alots of modification, and it needs some1 knows what he's doing, it's not fix and ride.
I wish if Anyone done it b4, show us the process from A-Z
Then I'll definitely do it.
OEM parts are always more reliable more than anything else.


This place in the UK does the conversion for ~2,000 pounds sterling. I don't think there are too many complications but some spacers may be required








Well, this operation need alots of modification, and it needs some1 knows what he's doing, it's not fix and ride.
http://www.autops.co.uk/html/a....html


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (conneem-tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conneem-tt* »_
This place in the UK does the conversion for ~2,000 pounds sterling. I don't think there are too many complications but some spacers may be required








Well, this operation need alots of modification, and it needs some1 knows what he's doing, it's not fix and ride.
http://www.autops.co.uk/html/a....html

but if there is no complications, 
why r u doing it in APS, not in the agency..??
Just request these items to fit it directly in your car.
Anyway, I'll try to ask the agency to do it..
and we'll see about it.
I don't think I'll need spacer while I'm using 20" Rims
I'll change them as well to 19" to utilize performance.
Thanks bro


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

Finally... 
TID stuff arrived..








for the steering wheel, Carbon fiber stuff, looks CooooooooooL..










Full carbon fiber Wing... I guess I'll fly ..lol








2 pieces 

Skybird... gotta see it... you'll love it..


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_Finally... 
TID stuff arrived..








for the steering wheel, Carbon fiber stuff, looks CooooooooooL..









Skybird... gotta see it... you'll love it..











God damned! We found the craziest TT guy on earth...
Uae prince... Total respect, Man... You say it, you do it...
I am waiting to see all of these on the car. Because I was really hesitating with the spoilers... Tell us everything; does it look quality?
Post the pictures, Man!!
By the way, which colour is your car now?
Sorry, but I didn't like the previous one with the rieger kit. But, now, you have the real classy touch...
Hey, you remember who discover the TID stuff...









We the best... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Skybird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skybird* »_

God damned! We found the craziest TT guy on earth...
Uae prince... Total respect, Man... You say it, you do it...
I am waiting to see all of these on the car. Because I was really hesitating with the spoilers... Tell us everything; does it look quality?
Post the pictures, Man!!
By the way, which colour is your car now?
Sorry, but I didn't like the previous one with the rieger kit. But, now, you have the real classy touch...
Hey, you remember who discover the TID stuff...









We the best... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Hey Skybird....
well thanks dude.. 
have some patient.. coz I'm really waitin as well to drive it..
still waitin on my ECU and APR things to arrive back from USA..
all what we've done is just Exterior job.. 
Shipment these things.. taking long time..
so I should wait... 
I swear .. I miss driving my car, but sure I can't coz it's without brain.. A'mean without ECU.. lol
so patient dude..
As soon I we finish this project, I'll post all of photo's...
Still struggling with the Coilover Suspension.. 
really looking for solution with my f***ing MRC..

You should know that our TT's gotta problem by the G-force,
they call it heavy nose G-force, means tilting is a must when u speed and turn... even while using MRC..
KW, is not a solution, but it solve some of this issue..
Ferrari, Porsche.. all cars with back engine's gotta the heavy back..
so it's more controllable due speeding and turning..
hate that I can't use the aftermarket Coilover's...











_Modified by uaeprince at 10:51 AM 8/20/2008_


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

get springs then. the MRC is in the shocks so you cant do a full coil over system but you can still run lowering springs. Find the springs that lower her the most and cal it a day


----------



## Sly335i (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

Less is More, in most cases............


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_get springs then. the MRC is in the shocks so you cant do a full coil over system but you can still run lowering springs. Find the springs that lower her the most and cal it a day

The whole idea of owning the coilover is to be able to lower the car when I'm in speeding mode or rise it up when I face an ugly humps ahead...
Je design already manufacture it fit's with MRC but you can't position it the way you want...
what they done is what u just mentioned.. use MRC + H& R lowering springs.. 








I'll wait and see.. 
maybe they'll solve it soon and produce something fit MRC...


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

coil overs usually arnt adjustable on the fly... and MRC doesnt raise or lower the car, it just makes the shocks stiffer. If you want adjustable ride height, bag it


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_coil overs usually arnt adjustable on the fly... and MRC doesnt raise or lower the car, it just makes the shocks stiffer. If you want adjustable ride height, bag it

then i guess I should try this one..:
KW HLS (Hydraulic Lift System)
in additional to the sport springs.. !! 
I'll have to study that.. see if these things could match...


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

The beauty of lowering...



hmmmmmm.. 
I think most of ya.. will lower his TT after these photo's ..lol










_Modified by uaeprince at 9:50 AM 9/2/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

I just received the rest of the front bumper of Invader kit...
Goddddddd.. It took ages to arrive... 
....... front kit with carbon fiber lips..
looks nice.. lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also tracking the APR shipment.. and it's really taking long time to reach here...








intercooler already arrived...
still on it way ECU upgraded, K04 Turbo kit, downpipe & APR fuel pump... 
Shipping things .. is really a pain on Z A**
Still can't move the car.. without ECU.. 
I really miss driving it...











_Modified by uaeprince at 9:55 AM 9/1/2008_


----------



## Mat Cacciatore (Sep 1, 2008)

some REALLY hot cars here!!
Im loving the black one with the orange on the wheels and grill!


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (Mat Cacciatore)*

I can't find it, but I could have sworn I saw a conversion to use the R8's 8-pot brakes on the TT MkI or MkII...


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

thoughts of bringing these up...
Grill are so nice..
much better than the normal...



another tast










_Modified by uaeprince at 3:59 PM 9/9/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

Just purchase the Air intake system,
it's little bit expensive,
but it worth it.. 
coz it's carbon fiber, 
& you don't have to loose the Engine cover to apply a new pipe for it.
here is the photo's






The main idea is to seal the air filter from the engine heat,
so we gain the max performance.









Another Option is this


but as you can see..
you'll have to get rid of the engine cover...
which i didn't like the Idea..










_Modified by uaeprince at 4:12 AM 9/4/2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Mr. Obaid,
I have contacted Mazen for you and he is supposed to be contacting you soon. I am sorry he has not gotten with you. But APR has delivered the parts as promised and we gave you tracking on it.
Let me know if there is anything else i can do for you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[email protected]
Lead Sales


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Follow up APR story...


_Modified by uaeprince at 9:18 AM 9/17/2008_


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Man, this is unbelievable... and unacceptable...
Don't feel confident for any deal with APR http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

sounds like its the middle man thats dropping the ball.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Skybird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skybird* »_
Man, this is unbelievable... and unacceptable...
Don't feel confident for any deal with APR http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


MMMMMan you can't imagin my anger....








Just let the river flow...


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_sounds like its the middle man thats dropping the ball.


Lesson's Learned bro..


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

I really understand your feeling and would be so angry, I would never let the river flow...
But would be on every forum, everywhere to let the world know what APR means...
Any chance to stop the order and block the account?
You know, they're not the only one on earth...


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Skybird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skybird* »_
I really understand your feeling and would be so angry, I would never let the river flow...
But would be on every forum, everywhere to let the world know what APR means...

I also understand the feelings. But to recommend this is not the proper way to handle the matter. It seems that "to let the world know what APR means..." is wrong. Things are often NOT as they appear. Talking with all the participants in the transaction is the start to resolving the issue.
To the OP, I hope that you are able to resolve all your problems in a reasonable time frame and to your satisfaction. Good luck to you.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (20th875)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20th875* »_
I also understand the feelings. But to recommend this is not the proper way to handle the matter. It seems that "to let the world know what APR means..." is wrong. Things are often NOT as they appear. Talking with all the participants in the transaction is the start to resolving the issue.
To the OP, I hope that you are able to resolve all your problems in a reasonable time frame and to your satisfaction. Good luck to you.

x2


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
x2


Guys..
Would you spend a large amount of money without any results?
I'm sorry, but not me.
I have a job. I earn money thanks to my job, my courage and my ability to work hard.
So when I spend money, I expect a feedback.
You guys in the States should understand that better than anyone else in the world...


_Modified by Skybird at 4:30 PM 9/8/2008_


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Best TT Ever... (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_
Skybird....
here is the details for the TT to TTS Led lights
tts led is same as tt one... it not need to wire work or otherthing,
all plugs and wires position is same as my 07 2.0t TT 
but only trouble thing is you need VAGCOM computer check for renew the code for let it work.
so You'll pay other $100USD to AUDI Service in here for update code for it then , everything done










You know what? Got problem with Audi headquarters...
They simply refuse to change my headlights. They got one case where the inside bulbs (reading lights??) were flashing with the outside while turning...








Maaan!! Do you believe that!!
I'm stuck! Because the headquarters is the best audi dealer you could find to make the mod! Dont want an unexperienced guy touching the electronics of my car!!!
What a mess... 
Still waiting for my KW kit2...
Waiting, always waiting...










_Modified by Skybird at 4:44 PM 9/8/2008_


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Skybird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skybird* »_

Guys..
Would you spend a large amount of money without any results?
I'm sorry, but not me.
I have a job. I earn money thanks to my job, my courage and my ability to work hard.
So when I spend money, I expect a feedback.
You guys in the States should understand that better than anyone else in the world...

_Modified by Skybird at 4:30 PM 9/8/2008_

Skybird, as I stated, I'd be upset. But I don't think that shouting to all the world about any vendor will solve anything. The OP is located in an area where shipping is probably uber slow and things get mixed up or confused much easier. Believe me, I feel for the OP too. I just believe that resolving this in a manner that is fair to the vendor is the right thing to do. Exercising integrity and character is the thing to do, no matter what. Nuff said.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (20th875)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20th875* »_
Skybird, as I stated, I'd be upset. But I don't think that shouting to all the world about any vendor will solve anything. The OP is located in an area where shipping is probably uber slow and things get mixed up or confused much easier. Believe me, I feel for the OP too. I just believe that resolving this in a manner that is fair to the vendor is the right thing to do. Exercising integrity and character is the thing to do, no matter what. Nuff said.


I'll summarize what skybird said by the following:
Case open: 21.07.2008 with the down payment.
Today is 09.09.2008
Total days: 50
& still waiting...
Can you tolerate keeping your car in the workshop 50 days
& paying full payment.
I lost my reliability with my tuning agents here.
Staying the whole 50 days under pressure from workshop to remove the car since no job to be done on it.
All of my friends here and owners of luxury cars waiting to see my plans since above 50 days.
MMMMMan... be realistic... no one would tolerate that.
in the end.
I'll mention -soon- all companies which I did deals with it and how long does it took to end up deals.


_Modified by uaeprince at 3:46 AM 9/9/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Best TT Ever... (Skybird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skybird* »_

You know what? Got problem with Audi headquarters...
They simply refuse to change my headlights. They got one case where the inside bulbs (reading lights??) were flashing with the outside while turning...








Maaan!! Do you believe that!!
I'm stuck! Because the headquarters is the best audi dealer you could find to make the mod! Dont want an unexperienced guy touching the electronics of my car!!!
What a mess... 
Still waiting for my KW kit2...
Waiting, always waiting...









_Modified by Skybird at 4:44 PM 9/8/2008_

Hey Skybird...
Nice to see you finally...
Really missed ya Man..








Regarding the TTS headlight...
You should ask the service supervisor to send your issue into online support, in main factory, they'll pass him the process and what to do from A-Z, Just let him know that this exercise have been done globally. Customers asks to add the TTS led lights into their TT's with paying additional charges.. Charges of TTS headlights & fixing it.
My friend... u know..
if you're here... or in Germany, Japan.. Korea..
they'll do it blindly...
coz actually.. you're buying their product & adding it to their product.
so they suppose to motivate customers to do so but not to go to the aftermarket.. 
Anyway.. give it shot.. and Let's see what's gonna happen.










_Modified by uaeprince at 3:59 AM 9/9/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Best TT Ever... (Skybird)*

Check details here
http://translate.google.com/tr...tl=en



*but after coding...*


You'll have to talk to them to get the Online support...
They always do when the get a new case for them..

<IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/wink.gif" BORDER="0"> 



_Modified by uaeprince at 3:13 PM 10/3/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Best TT Ever... (uaeprince)*

PPI in black....










looks cool...
and the wing as well..












_Modified by uaeprince at 9:44 AM 9/23/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

Just wanted to tell you guys...
That I've received all the APR packages today... Finally..
I didn't took photo's coz I wasn't on mood actually.. 
but We'll start tuning the car on Sat.
As will as...
The Air Intake system will be with me on Sat as well......
Shipping APR things really expensive in additional to the custom
a total of 68 KG big boxes..
Anyway...
I hope things go right..
and it will be done by the end of the next week..
as usual... extra Patient... 
what else shall I do...


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

happy to hear it bro! Do work and get some kills!


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

I took some pictures for those who are keen of this bodykit.
It's a nice kit, good quality, but... not an R8...
Less expensive than PPI.. 

Post your comments guys


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_Just wanted to tell you guys...
That I've received all the APR packages today... Finally..
I didn't took photo's coz I wasn't on mood actually.. 
but We'll start tuning the car on Sat.
As will as...
The Air Intake system will be with me on Sat as well......
Shipping APR things really expensive in additional to the custom
a total of 68 KG big boxes..
Anyway...
I hope things go right..
and it will be done by the end of the next week..
as usual... extra Patient... 
what else shall I do...




Can't wait to see the shots








I'm sure uaeprince will be the legend next week... Not anymore in red with blak stripes pleeeeeeease


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

Hey NeverOEM, whass up with your tt


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Skybird)*

Hey Skybird...
hmmmmmm... nice shots...
MMMMMan you should be a photographer..








Well... as you said previously..
the car is mix of kits..
but you know what...
Tell me what shall I do...!!
We don't have any Audi Tuner here...
Only ABT and they tripling the prices...
if I were in Japan or Germany... I'll tune my car differently.
but here is the list of Tuning I did..
1- Rieger Full body kit + Exhaust + Je Design ECU upgrade + 20 Rims + Paint brakes calipers with red + LSD doors
2- ABT Black paint front to back.
3- Cayman Black Edition Strips. (You'll wonder why! Coz Porsche & Audi has the same agency & same workshop here, so they can do it).
4- Kenwood Nav, Similar to the mostly everybody change here. (Coz our agency with their wisdom, do not provide it even with demand).
5- Eissenman Exhaust.
6- Defi gauges with control unit.
7- interior color Red and black leather.
Now
8- Change Rieger front lip with Invader front lip & DTM carbon fiber.
9- Side carbon fiber DTM's.
10- TID full carbon fiber wing.
11- TID carbon fiber Steering Accessory.
12- APR ECU upgrade
13- APR intercooler
14- APR Fuel Pump.
15- APR K04 Turbo kit
16- APR downpipe
17- Gruppem Carbon fiber Air Intake System. (Pending)
18- GT Brembo brake kit (Pending)
19- Change 20' Rims to 19' Rims (Pending)
Next plans
20- Re-paint car with new color.
21- Add HLS -Hydrolic lifting System- if found.
22- Modify front engine cover with Ferrari GTB 599 front-hood.
23- H & R springs.
24- Coilover with positions (if found).
& that's it for this car.. lol

So far,
these are the companies I dealed with:
1- Rieger (Bodykit + Exhaust)
2- Eta Beta -Italy- (20' Rims)
3- Eisenman Exhaust.
4- TID (Wing & Accessories)
5- Invader (Bodykit)
6- APR (Engine Tunning)
7- Je design & APR (ECU upgrade).
8- Kenwood (Nav, DVD,...etc)
9- Defi (Gauges)
10- Prestige (Leather work)
11- Gruppem (Air Intake system) 
12- KW (Coilover canceled). MRC problem
13- Tarox (Brakes, canceled). expensive & hard to gain pads.
14-Greddy (brakes, canceled). expensive & hard to gain pads.
15-HPA (brakes, canceled ,No response)
16- STASIS (coilover, canceled, slow response).
17- Forge (intercooler, Canceled, installation needs modification).
18- KMD tuning (K04 Turbo kit, canceled,Slow response)
19- Neuspeed (Air intake system, canceled, shield problem)
20- Brembo Brakes of GT35 Skyline (canceled, Needs modifications)
That's all the effort done for this car. (too much haa..lol)


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello guys....
Just wanted to update ya...
We've installed 
APR intercooler... Done..
ECU... Done..
K04 still facing difficulties.. and waiting for APR Support...
I post it here..
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4027110
if anyone would know something..
please participate.



_Modified by uaeprince at 8:05 AM 9/14/2008_


----------



## MugenGTI (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: (Skybird)*

I am defintely getting that front grill for my car! Tell me, did you see it in person? Is the "license plate" part of the bumper grey or black?


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Skybird)*

hmmmmmmmm...
check these up...
MTM vs Caractere



_Modified by uaeprince at 12:11 PM 9/15/2008_


_Modified by uaeprince at 12:12 PM 9/15/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Air Intake system...
Arrived from Japan...











Cool Carbon fiber stuff..
hope it work as it look










check this Video... hmmmmm..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated



_Modified by uaeprince at 12:07 PM 9/15/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

Yum Yum colors for the new TT







feel the magic...



_Modified by uaeprince at 11:58 AM 9/15/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Just got the worse nightmare I would ever imagin... 
My Tune workshop inform me that there is a very important part is missing in the APR K04 Kit... 
So they stop the work!
How come That happened........!!








unbelievable.... really unbelievable...










_Modified by uaeprince at 9:29 AM 9/16/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*


----------



## MugenGTI (Dec 28, 2003)

I am loving the caractere rear spoiler and front grill! Do you have any pics of the rear spoiler up, seen from far behind??


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

APR Sent the part in express..
will see.. when it gonna arrive...









too bad really...


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (20th875)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20th875* »_
I also understand the feelings. But to recommend this is not the proper way to handle the matter. It seems that "to let the world know what APR means..." is wrong. Things are often NOT as they appear. Talking with all the participants in the transaction is the start to resolving the issue.
To the OP, I hope that you are able to resolve all your problems in a reasonable time frame and to your satisfaction. Good luck to you.









"Things are often NOT as they appear"... with a missing part after having waited more than 50days????
Come on... I won't argue with you...
But for me:
I would Never-ever deal with APR... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
End of story!


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (MugenGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MugenGTI* »_I am loving the caractere rear spoiler and front grill! Do you have any pics of the rear spoiler up, seen from far behind??

Hey Mugen, check the rear spoiler of the Black TT hereabove, posted by uae Prince. It's the same as the grey one. The black TT has the Caractere Kit. The exhausts might be from MTM...
I don't have pictures from 'far behind'. But this might help...

















































And the grill, with the plate. Humm, I would not say it's black, but a very dark grey. I touch it of course! Yeah, it's quality...


----------



## MugenGTI (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: (Skybird)*

THANKS A LOT!!!
So, these pictures are yours?? I mean, you actually saw this kit/car in person??
The front grill is just what I want! I think the dark grey will just match the rear carbon fiber valance I want......on the other hand, I really like the look of the rear caractere spoiler when in the down position, but I think it looks a little weird while in the UP position. What do you think? Specially when seen from far behind.....for instance, I liked it a lot until I saw this picture:








It looks like it is really small, and like if it did not belong there.....I mean, the TT has very soft and clean lines, but it does not seem to flow while in the up position......


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_Just got the worse nightmare I would ever imagin... 
My Tune workshop inform me that there is a very important part is missing in the APR K04 Kit... 
So they stop the work!
How come That happened........!!








unbelievable.... really unbelievable...









_Modified by uaeprince at 9:29 AM 9/16/2008_

Guess what: U'll be mad for 50 other days waiting and waiting...
I hope not, coz this is really unbelievable








They should have a check-list... Quality control is apparently not implemented. Man, I'll be so upset, I swear...









I checked the list of mods you've done.
Impressive! Are you sure it's still a TT under all that??








What's wrong with MRC and KW? (You cancel it! well I don't have MRC)
HLS? Maaannn, it's not really necessary. You gonna face bugs to solve that problem coz it's not for Audi... You said it once: audi parts can't beat the aftermarket ones. Well, it depends... The NAV and radio is not the best I've seen. So I choose aftermarket.
I've been looking once again to all bodykits and wings. As you know me now, I am not keen to "overcharge" the car lines. And I'm waiting for the TID results on your car to decide what's the best for mine.

Let's wait and see!


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (MugenGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MugenGTI* »_THANKS A LOT!!!
So, these pictures are yours?? I mean, you actually saw this kit/car in person??
It looks like it is really small, and like if it did not belong there.....I mean, the TT has very soft and clean lines, but it does not seem to flow while in the up position......


YES, I saw the car and took those pictures, because, believe me or not, it is quite impressive to see it in real. I mean, there were other "normal" TT's in-there, and the one with the Caractere kit is definitely the flashy-one!
I noticed the quality of the materials, but I knew the company for having used the TT8N kit previously.
If you like the grill, go for it! Just pay attention to which tuner you gonna order it. Because I noticed that the Caractere kit appears with other denomination to some tuners, and the material does not seem to be the same.
All parts are signed by the company itself...
I fully agree with you 'bout the spoiler while up. It looks small, but in fact, it is small.
I would rather choose the PPI which is wider with a bit of conservatism of the original look. In my opinion, it's the best rear spoiler for the TT. I love it's design...

I saw the Caractere kit on a black TT too. I can take pictures next week if you want, but it's a less impressive look than the grey one..



_Modified by Skybird at 4:05 PM 9/16/2008_


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

*Caractere Grill*

I love the Caractere grill, it give the TT definitely a more sporty appearance.
Here is mine that I got painted gloss black to match my fog covers and rear diffusor


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Caractere Grill (conneem-tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conneem-tt* »_I love the Caractere grill, it give the TT definitely a more sporty appearance.
Here is mine that I got painted gloss black to match my fog covers and rear diffusor










Can't say word...
Just one..
Awesome..
..................
Luv it... but hate the price...

Tell me one thing bro..
these grills... comes Audi Sign & grill one piece..
or 2 pieces... ? I mean, can u remove the Audi circles and keep only the grill?

Lovely pic editing... Transparent front hood looks Waaw..












_Modified by uaeprince at 4:05 AM 9/17/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Skybird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skybird* »_
Guess what: U'll be mad for 50 other days waiting and waiting...
What's wrong with MRC and KW? (You cancel it! well I don't have MRC)
HLS? Maaannn, it's not really necessary. 
The NAV and radio is not the best I've seen. So I choose aftermarket.
for the TID results on your car to decide what's the best for mine.

Let's wait and see!










hey Skybird...
I wonder where u suddenly disappear.. then suddenly appear..
stop playing ninja stuff man.. lol
Well well well..
Thanks for sharing feeling... really I'm so Depressed.. 
but there nothin' I can do about it.. but wait...
when u got MRC.. u can't put any aftermarket... just springs..
I got by defualt.. and I hate the hell of it. Lucky u.
HLS... well.. we've gotta humps here.. could scratch your Range rover... so how about TT? poor me.. but it's not big deal.
Navi.. I totally agree..
and regarding the wing.. Luv the word..
carbon fiber.. lol I don't care.. weather best or not.. 
It's carbon fiber..








In the main time..
I was thinking of purchasing a new additional part...
called water/meth kit.
Guys here experience the different, and they said it worth..
still thinking..

http://www.aquamist.co.uk/cp/806-009/806-009.html








or 
http://www.thettshop.co.uk/per...00550



_Modified by uaeprince at 4:29 AM 9/17/2008_


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Caractere Grill (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_
Can't say word...
Just one..
Awesome..
..................
Luv it... but hate the price...

Tell me one thing bro..
these grills... comes Audi Sign & grill one piece..
or 2 pieces... ? I mean, can u remove the Audi circles and keep only the grill?

Lovely pic editing... Transparent front hood looks Waaw..








_Modified by uaeprince at 4:05 AM 9/17/2008_

Thanks








The grill does not come with the rings or chrome surround which is very bad in my opinion, as it is very expensive for what it is http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
But it does give the car such a good look http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here is what comes









and when put together and painted








you have to rip the rings and chrome surround off your stock grill and glue them to the Caractere.
but you can leave the rings mount off (it is only attached by two screws with washers) for that extra mean look


----------



## MugenGTI (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: Caractere Grill (conneem-tt)*

You also post on the tt-forum, right?? Love your car! I really love the front grill and will defintely put in on my car!
Tell me, I see that in your picture (before paiting) the license plate part looks black, is it black? Or is dark grey (same as the picture that skybird posted?)








In the caractere catalog it looks dark grey (similar as the S3 oem grill). I am intrigued about that, since I also plan on going with titanium RS4 wheels and a rear carbon fiber valance and would like everything to flow.
thanks!


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Caractere Grill (conneem-tt)*

You know man...
that's exactly what I was hope to see and know..
Excellent...
you save me alots of Questions.. 
it's good that it's not one part..
so you can play with it the way you want...
It seems I'm gonna got one for myself as well..
MMMan...... you completely convinced me..

hmmmmm.. so where did purchase your parts..
A'mean which site..
as I guess there is alot..
prices are vary as well..
do you recommend a site for us..


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_
hey Skybird...
I wonder where u suddenly disappear.. then suddenly appear..
stop playing ninja stuff man.. 


You made me smile. I'm not playing ninja... But you know, I have to work sometimes. And I am not always at home. So you'll understand what U called 'the Ninja stuff'. I 'm more and more thinking moving position. To summarize, I might be on regular basis in Dubai, so... not far from Abu Dhabi...







see what I mean??
Yeah...








Uae Prince, you're the Mac Gyver of the TT... Sometimes you find mad ideas... HLS, water/meth kit... what else Man??


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Skybird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skybird* »_

You made me smile. I'm not playing ninja... But you know, I have to work sometimes. And I am not always at home. So you'll understand what U called 'the Ninja stuff'. I 'm more and more thinking moving position. To summarize, I might be on regular basis in Dubai, so... not far from Abu Dhabi...







see what I mean??
Yeah...








Uae Prince, you're the Mac Gyver of the TT... Sometimes you find mad ideas... HLS, water/meth kit... what else Man?? 










Hooh Hooh HoooWh.. 
Mac Gyver.... lool... I'm so far of that personality.. lol
hmmmm.. well you're coming here... I C...
So, we'll have dinner under the shade of tt tuning sun..








that's great...
once you come here... You'll understand what kind of competencies we've got here... Specially in dubai.. Mostly all guys here tuning there ride's... it's hard to get'ta your own special ride..
You'll enjoy that... specially when they gather in weekends..


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Caractere Grill (MugenGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MugenGTI* »_You also post on the tt-forum, right?? Love your car! I really love the front grill and will defintely put in on my car!
Tell me, I see that in your picture (before paiting) the license plate part looks black, is it black? Or is dark grey (same as the picture that skybird posted?)








In the caractere catalog it looks dark grey (similar as the S3 oem grill). I am intrigued about that, since I also plan on going with titanium RS4 wheels and a rear carbon fiber valance and would like everything to flow.
thanks!


Yeah, I'm on the tt-forum and I'm a mod on tt-talk.com








That picture above is a good representation of the grills colour, it is very similar to the standard 2.0T grill on the TT.
You could paint it the exact titanium colour also


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Caractere Grill (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_You know man...
that's exactly what I was hope to see and know..
Excellent...
you save me alots of Questions.. 
it's good that it's not one part..
so you can play with it the way you want...
It seems I'm gonna got one for myself as well..
MMMan...... you completely convinced me..

hmmmmm.. so where did purchase your parts..
A'mean which site..
as I guess there is alot..
prices are vary as well..
do you recommend a site for us..










I got the grill from http://www.rsdcars-uk.co.uk/ they are very good to deal with.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Caractere Grill (conneem-tt)*

little bit expensive..
I found the following site's selling the same.. with 3/4 the price they gave you.
Britsh pound is really expensive... 
check these out..
600$
http://www.lltek.com/caractere_TT_8J.htm
440$
http://www.parts4vws.com/catal...2D972
& mostly range between these numbers..
others are really expensive...










_Modified by uaeprince at 4:30 PM 9/17/2008_


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Caractere Grill (uaeprince)*

Back when I got mine, parts4vws.com did not have the grill, that is a very good price.
Also when I got mine, taking into account the currency rates of the time and the sipping from the US vs UK, RSD were about 30-40 euro cheaper than ll-tek and they are well know on some of the forums I visit








But that price from parts4vws.com is wayhead of the rest isn't it.


----------



## MugenGTI (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: Caractere Grill (conneem-tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conneem-tt* »_
Yeah, I'm on the tt-forum and I'm a mod on tt-talk.com








That picture above is a good representation of the grills colour, it is very similar to the standard 2.0T grill on the TT.
You could paint it the exact titanium colour also

















Well, the part that concerns me the most is not the grill but rather the license plate part....I think it will be just fine!








That picture is from japan, isnt it?? I really like the side vents, they are "open", not like the oem part which is honeycomb-look


_Modified by MugenGTI at 2:01 AM 9-18-2008_


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Caractere Grill (uaeprince)*

It's funny to see the prices of that grill. Did you know that Caratere is at about one hour driving from where I live? And the price here is the lowest I found...
Of course, there is no extra-costs for transport... That makes the difference...
I spoke with Caractere this morning, and they do not take any order. On the other hand, they might give you the closest representative of your country, which might save costs... 


_Modified by Skybird at 1:20 AM 9/18/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Caractere Grill (Skybird)*



Skybird said:


> It's funny to see the prices of that grill. Did you know that Caratere is at about one hour driving from where I live? And the price here is the lowest I found...
> Of course, there is no extra-costs for transport... That makes the difference...
> I spoke with Caractere this morning, and they do not take any order. On the other hand, they might give you the closest representative of your country, which might save costs...
> 
> ...


----------



## Mat Cacciatore (Sep 1, 2008)

that black vert isHOTT!!!!!!


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Mat Cacciatore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mat Cacciatore* »_that black vert isHOTT!!!!!!

which one bro... gotta alots of blacks here.. hehe


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif On this thread!! Good information and pics!


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (kevr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevr6* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif On this thread!! Good information and pics!

Thanks.. kevr6.. (this MSG only for You)
I just wanted to comment on one of your comments which I read on another site..
and it was regards choosing between TT and Cayman,
You've unleash hell on cayman riders when you said that who actually buy cayman can't afford to buy a real porsche.. which I totally disagree with you.. 
even if I'm totally love my ride,, which is the TT.. and trying to make if perfect in all prospectives.. but the Cayman had it special touches,,
I'm planning to get a cayman for 2009 and you may understand from looking at this photo's... a little touches on the cayman, make it prettier thousands times of GT2 911 or 997... which I'm planning to apply it on my next project with the cayman S 2009.
it's not hard to own 997 or R8 which is popular here in my country, but I hate copy paste people, just wanna have my Individual ride.
I Love challenges, & that's why I choose to tune my ride as will..
I also like to pass a msg to those who own plenty of money,
that money only can't buy you the best.
You may have some, not much, and beat the hell of those who gotta much of money and lack of brain..
911

Cayman GT

which one would you buy? 911 for the power only?
or cayman for the power and look as well.. 
now Tastes vary... but I'll choose the Cayman S
Details 
2009 Cayman S Sport (without body kit) 303hp 0-100 on 5.1 sec
Price almost 70,000$ + 3500$ full body kit
https://www.dupontregistry.com...=3188
2008 911 GT3 (without body kit) 415hp 0-100 on 3.9 sec
Price almost 106,000$
https://www.dupontregistry.com...=2768
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
...... Enjoy the thread











_Modified by uaeprince at 2:16 PM 9/20/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

K04 Turbo kit details.. 
which gonna boost the ride over 100hp,

Details:
06F 145 702 C: exhaust manifold with turbo charger
1K0 145 693 B: air circulation pipe
1K0 145 845 A: pressure hose
1K0 145 770 P: air pipe
06F 145 751: intermediate flange
06F 145 710 G: cut-off valve
06F 145 757 F: gasket (2 other small gaskets for the turbo; part numbers needed)
06F 129 627 H: intake pipe
B 06F 906 036 F: injector (x4)
N 044 502 3: stud (x4)
N 910 848 01: hexagon socket head bolt (x4)
N 013 851 4: sealing washer (x4)
N 908 946 01: hex. nut, self-locking (x5)
N 102 861 08: shouldered hex. nut, self-locking (x4)
06F 253 039 E: gasket
06F 133 073 D: gasket
06F 145 536 C: support
N 909 265 01: clamp (x2)
1K0 145 762 BM: pressure pipe
N 907 816 01: spring clip (x2)
06F 145 383 L: bracket
1K0 253 115 K: gasket
1K0 145 803 P: Intercooler
It's good to keep source of details for my upgrade.











_Modified by uaeprince at 4:56 PM 9/19/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

DTM TT...... so.... Hot..


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

The parts4vw.com price for the Caractere grill has jumped to $550


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (conneem-tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conneem-tt* »_The parts4vw.com price for the Caractere grill has jumped to $550









It seems these guys, took advantages of the other shops prices to rise up there product price.
I'll dig up for extra shops with a better prices.
have you purchase it yet?











_Modified by uaeprince at 10:10 AM 9/21/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Found........

http://www.namotorsports.net/d...7-972
Only 395$ better deal......
Go for it bro... & screw the loosers


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey Guys...
APR asking me to pay extra fee's for shipping the missing part.... !!
No extra comment..


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

No comments!
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_Found........

http://www.namotorsports.net/d...7-972
Only 395$ better deal......
Go for it bro... & screw the loosers










It's the deal we have here... Jump on it!


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Skybird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skybird* »_
No comments!
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

heyyyyyyyyy Skybird... 
what's up bodi..
long time no see..
Well... forget about them.. I just refuse to take the part and bought it myself from the Agency..
the car almost done... they are only hooking the hood and shining the sleepy monster to test it tomorrow... Finally...
can't wait to see what's gonna happen...
either I gotta a monster car.. or blow up the hood.. and run out of car.. lol... 
What's up with ya... any new news..


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*
















Don't worry 'bout the hood and the car...
The Cayman S is waiting for you, Man!








Oh Shhh**t! But then you gonna leave this forum!!
Nooooo, we gonna missss you so much!
Enough talk. Tomorrow, you'll B there with you cam.
Shoot shoot shoot!!!!!!
HD pictures pleeeeeeease! The world is waiting for that since weeeeeeeks


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Skybird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skybird* »_















Don't worry 'bout the hood and the car...
The Cayman S is waiting for you, Man!








Oh Shhh**t! But then you gonna leave this forum!!
Nooooo, we gonna missss you so much!
Enough talk. Tomorrow, you'll B there with you cam.
Shoot shoot shoot!!!!!!
HD pictures pleeeeeeease! The world is waiting for that since weeeeeeeks

















Sure bro.. very very soon...


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

As usual, Problems again...
after installing everything.. 
something wrong.. and the car lost it power.. We're trying to figure out what's the problem, and even the agency provide us with supervisor to check it, and he'll see it tomorrow..








Maybe there is something missing...
Maybe there is some kind of leak..
Maybe the ECU is not probably programmed
We'll see soon... 
K04 is really a headeck


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Skybird, 
I told ya, We don't have an expert ppl here for tunning... 
they should tune camels only.. lol
the best we have and he's tunning Porsches and Ferrari, is the one who tune my car...
You may check their site..
http://www.prestigecars.ae/
hate what's I'm being through..


----------



## hisham678 (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

We want to hear some good news mr. prince. make sure all vacuum line are connected and the ECU not in vale mode. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Since this is in your neck of the woods who is that guy running with all those black and orange cars with tripple RRR's on them


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_Skybird, 
I told ya, We don't have an expert ppl here for tunning... 
they should tune camels only.. lol
the best we have and he's tunning Porsches and Ferrari, is the one who tune my car... 























'haven't seen any camels in the showroom yet








Well, I guess Prestige Cars has enough experience to solve your problem. Be patient Man. Let them troubleshoot and find...
Look what U've done... It's a major engine upgrade. So it needs fine tuning.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (hisham678)*

Yeah.. it might be something easy.. regarding the ECU Mode..
APR provide me with these procedures to make it work..
hope.. it work..
Tomorrow Morning we will try it..

The procedure is simple and involves only two steps. 
Step 1: Press and hold the "set" button on your cruise control. After approximately five seconds, the "check engine" light on your dash will begin to blink once per second. This will tell you that you are activating program one. This blinking sequence will continue for approximately five seconds. 
After this five second interval, the "check engine" light will begin blinking twice per second. This will indicate that you have activated the second program. This process is continued to access any remaining programs you may have purchased. (three blinks = program three, four blinks = program four). 
Step 2: Once you have activated the desired program, simply release the "set" button. The "check engine" light will stop flashing. Turn the ignition key off for 10 seconds, turn the key back on, and you will be locked in that program until you change it again. 
Hope things go right.. 

It's nightmare...
Man.. I can't get a proper sleep.. 
MMMMMMMan ...I'm the one who's seeking deadly for good news.lol


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Skybird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skybird* »_






















'haven't seen any camels in the showroom yet








Well, I guess Prestige Cars has enough experience to solve your problem. Be patient Man. Let them troubleshoot and find...
Look what U've done... It's a major engine upgrade. So it needs fine tuning.


Skybird... 
You can't imagin how I felt when I got that SMS from workshop while I'm in a meeting...
MMMMMMan.. I couldn't understand a single word from that moment till I left... feeeeeeeels so baddd... 
but I'm having some Optimistic that it might work tomorrow...
otherwise... I'll kill myself.. looooool..


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_
...
but I'm having some Optimistic that it might work tomorrow...
otherwise... I'll kill myself.. looooool..


Uaeprince,

The world is looking at you!

So don't kill yourself









And if U do it, you'll give APR the chance to celebrate an event...







So DON'T DO IT!!!








Seriously, I'll B here tomorrow for an update. Hope it'll work. Be confident Maaan! Your TT will B the star...


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Skybird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skybird* »_
Uaeprince,
The world is looking at you!
So don't kill yourself








And if U do it, you'll give APR the chance to celebrate an event...







So DON'T DO IT!!!








Seriously, I'll B here tomorrow for an update. Hope it'll work. Be confident Maaan! Your TT will B the star...










hey Skybird...
Forget about the TT and stars and heaven..
Tell me....!! when r u planning seriously to come to Dubai..
We'll plan some projects together..
I think...I'll need a consultant... 
we might do so bids to screw some Porsches here and take there rides like fast and furious .. lol








You know...
Even the Agency... Want to contribute.. lol..
they provide me with one Tech.Eng to support us in case we need.
Really hope things work...


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Still looking for a better Rim's..


What do you think about these?!


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Hum, too japanese for me... It reminds me the 350z...
I like these...

























_Modified by Skybird at 3:16 PM 9/22/2008_


_Modified by Skybird at 3:20 PM 9/22/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Skybird)*

Well these rims gotta a tastes...
but what I'm searching for Rims gotta potential.....
Even if it's only stand still... it would give ya the feeling of an Internal 
Power laying down beneath it...





_Modified by uaeprince at 10:19 AM 9/23/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

Regarding the Car Updates...
Even that I didn't ride it yet... and I didn't experience what I have done to it...
but I'm happy to see that much people following up and providing help all over the places..
Even the agency provide me with two tech.Eng's for troubleshooting,
my tuner have re-assemble the parts all over again... for double check if there is any leak what so ever...
And it's now confirmed that there is no leak at all..
The only thing we got to do tomorrow is the ECU Mode.. (Valet,...etc)
It's funny to see people here are feeling worry more than I do..








I'll keep updating ya guys...


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Audi TT Reventon Design


Lamborghini Reventon


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

We've re-assembled the K04 turbo kit..
and there is no leak at all..
we tryed to do the mode thing..
it doesn't work at all..
no flashing engine or anything...
we used this link as refernce..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...=user
the car move into 50km/h then the turbo give only 0.2 psi boosting.. it's like died car. can't exceed the 50 km/h
we tryed everything... 
it seems the ECU is not giving the right figuers at all.
.....Shall I ask the car to return the ECU into stock... or send it back to APR to re-tune it again.. 
I'm really tired...


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Seems like your new turbo is conflicting with the ecu upgrade, its more likely to be a software issue over the turbo.
What software was supplied with the turbo?
Maybe a custom map is the way to go.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (duo3nan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duo3nan* »_Seems like your new turbo is conflicting with the ecu upgrade, its more likely to be a software issue over the turbo.
What software was supplied with the turbo?
Maybe a custom map is the way to go.

I might agree in any case..
but everything came togather from APR
from A-Z
ECU done by APR and all kit from APR...
All togather.......
We'll pass the car to the agency tomorow to check for faults and where the problem occur.


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Im thinking its deffo the software. Good luck with the outcome.
Grant.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Front spoiler before and after..
Before (Front Rieger spoiler)


After (Front Invader Spoiler) 




_Modified by uaeprince at 12:20 PM 10/6/2008_


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_
Thanks.. kevr6.. (this MSG only for You)
I just wanted to comment on one of your comments which I read on another site..
and it was regards choosing between TT and Cayman,
You've unleash hell on cayman riders when you said that who actually buy cayman can't afford to buy a real porsche.. which I totally disagree with you.. 
even if I'm totally love my ride,, which is the TT.. and trying to make if perfect in all prospectives.. but the Cayman had it special touches,,
I'm planning to get a cayman for 2009 and you may understand from looking at this photo's... a little touches on the cayman, make it prettier thousands times of GT2 911 or 997... which I'm planning to apply it on my next project with the cayman S 2009.
it's not hard to own 997 or R8 which is popular here in my country, but I hate copy paste people, just wanna have my Individual ride.
I Love challenges, & that's why I choose to tune my ride as will..
I also like to pass a msg to those who own plenty of money,
that money only can't buy you the best.
You may have some, not much, and beat the hell of those who gotta much of money and lack of brain..
911

Cayman GT

which one would you buy? 911 for the power only?
or cayman for the power and look as well.. 
now Tastes vary... but I'll choose the Cayman S
Details 
2009 Cayman S Sport (without body kit) 303hp 0-100 on 5.1 sec
Price almost 70,000$ + 3500$ full body kit
https://www.dupontregistry.com...=3188
2008 911 GT3 (without body kit) 415hp 0-100 on 3.9 sec
Price almost 106,000$
https://www.dupontregistry.com...=2768
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
...... Enjoy the thread









_Modified by uaeprince at 2:16 PM 9/20/2008_


I was just shooting back at their negative comments toward TT owners! I almost bought a Cayman myself! I love Porsche! Just don't like their current control over VW/Audi!


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (kevr6)*

I'm wanting the ABT rear valence and exhaust but am having a hard time communicating with the one shop I know that imports it. I rarely get call backs! 
Here is mine so far...



Going staggered at some pint but for now this will do!


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (kevr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevr6* »_I'm wanting the ABT rear valence and exhaust but am having a hard time communicating with the one shop I know that imports it. I rarely get call backs! 
Here is mine so far...



Going staggered at some pint but for now this will do!









Here is the sites for ABT body kits..
http://www.i-carshop.com/shop/...rder2
http://www.thettshop.com/exter...=6001
http://www.gmpperformance.com/...86095
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP...n%3D8
....BTW... your TT is US Spec.. right?


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (kevr6)*

Kev.
ABT is a sponsor on my site, would you like me to see if i can sort this out for you?


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

Guys..........
Good News
The Agency fixed the fault... 
it was the boost cable hidden within the front side engine not connected...
Workshop... did not notice that... and we've discovered by 5052 (Vag-Com)
The car transform into a real beast... 
gave a high back fire.. and smoke the place with high thrill voice..
We tested and race it with ABT TT 3.2 Supercharged.. and guess what...
As the car claim the mid point.. in 2nd gear.. it just pass the Quattro TT and pass it as it's standing..
Don't ask me about the HP's coz I didn't dyno the car yet.
but I'm really so happy.... I just wake up from my nightmare... 

Skybird...
the workshop install the TID wing wrong...
I postpone taking the car to Sat until they fix it right...
and also to eliminate any scratch's..
can't imagin what's stage III stand for after this tunning...











_Modified by uaeprince at 2:56 AM 9/25/2008_


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (duo3nan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duo3nan* »_Kev.
ABT is a sponsor on my site, would you like me to see if i can sort this out for you?

sure, any help would be appreciated!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

If someone was doing tuning work on my car and hadnt realised a cable wasnt fitted correctly i'd be hearing alarms bells now.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (duo3nan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duo3nan* »_If someone was doing tuning work on my car and hadnt realised a cable wasnt fitted correctly i'd be hearing alarms bells now.










You know.... I don't care...
the only thing I care about right now...
is that I finally got it tunned the way I want...
We're planning me, and my friends to take it and make some Video shots.. and We'll put it in youtube,,, I'll post it here as well..


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Got to be done, ive a few on youtube.


----------



## hisham678 (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Good to hear that your car up and running and preforming. Take it easy on the poor supercharged TT's. From experience with VF powerd R32 stage 1&2 the boost does not come until 4500 RPM and higher, which only leaves you 2000 RPM before redline. ABT use similar style supercharger.
Anyway enjoy the car and looking forward to see your Youtube video.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (hisham678)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hisham678* »_Good to hear that your car up and running and preforming. Take it easy on the poor supercharged TT's. From experience with VF powerd R32 stage 1&2 the boost does not come until 4500 RPM and higher, which only leaves you 2000 RPM before redline. ABT use similar style supercharger.
Anyway enjoy the car and looking forward to see your Youtube video.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


I totally disagree with you this time..
coz my boosting start's from 2200 RPM.. and it's up to u to not believe it... boosting with 1.5 psi. Defi guages is all over showing the boost with great tone when it role & boost.
I'll video that as well.. to convince ya my friend


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (duo3nan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duo3nan* »_Got to be done, ive a few on youtube.

dua3nan.. I'll do the Camshaft as well... 15 extra hp.. worth it.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hisham678 (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_
I totally disagree with you this time..
coz my boosting start's from 2200 RPM.. and it's up to u to not believe it... boosting with 1.5 psi. Defi guages is all over showing the boost with great tone when it role & boost.
I'll video that as well.. to convince ya my friend










I was talking about* Supercharged R32 (supercharged TT)* and not your Turbo TT. The boost on your car well come early and you would be correct. 
I have seen R32 with CAMS *(schrick)* only do 1/4 mile runs 13 flat; Dam good driver, and supercharged R32 on the same track not even close.
Hope your video is in a safe enviroment.


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Well done bro... The car seems to be a beast? Can't wait to see it on U Tube








Sorry 'bout the delay, but I was away... Working again...
Front spoiler looks much better, now!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Enjoy your stage III. U're so lucky that your country has no law reinforcement against such mod...
Post the pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (hisham678)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hisham678* »_

I was talking about* Supercharged R32 (supercharged TT)* and not your Turbo TT. The boost on your car well come early and you would be correct. 
I have seen R32 with CAMS *(schrick)* only do 1/4 mile runs 13 flat; Dam good driver, and supercharged R32 on the same track not even close.
Hope your video is in a safe enviroment.









emm.. I didn't get ya the 1st time... 
I see...
the only problem it gonna face me is the burning...
man... the car spending time burning and moving into an angle..
which makes you try to turn the other way to avoid turing...
I heard there is something regarding controling that and spare ya the time lose in burning and get ya take off without wasting time @ showing mode..
it's either I found it.. or I'll have to adjust my foot in a such way to start without spinning the wheel...
hence start easy then push..... (donno yet..







)


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Skybird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skybird* »_
Well done bro... The car seems to be a beast? Can't wait to see it on U Tube








Sorry 'bout the delay, but I was away... Working again...
Front spoiler looks much better, now!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Enjoy your stage III. U're so lucky that your country has no law reinforcement against such mod...
Post the pictures!!!!!!!

Hey bro.... what's up!
WORK WORK WORK... get some break bro...








Finally haaaaa... lol... 
Well u know.. I was totally depressed that day...
but after attaching the car to the computer (5052)
All Faults show up with the way to repair... unbelievable Cam..
I need one at home.. lol








they directly new the problem.. and everyone was so interested..
they didn't charge a penny.. and they left their work to try fixing it..
Man... computer attached.. pipes in the Exhausts pipes.. open engine... its a surgery.. lol..
after plugin that wire..
they push the gas and an anger voice thrill the place...
I was so fuc*** WaaWing in that moment..








they took it out.. press.. and another Boom with smoke fill the place... the car ran away like crazy beast..
aaaaaaaahh what a feeling...
I was trying to switch the cam on in my phone... but they just disappeared far away... 
then they bring out the ABT TT (which just finish servicing) and test it with mine,,, I wasn't driving.. was setting beside the supervisor..
we smoke it at the 2nd gear at the mid point.. (when the boost jumps into 1.5 psi it just fire up an anger speed... as if you got NOS.. and u suddenly use it..
I'm really happy...








they wanted to bring out the R8, but it wasn't finish servicing yet..
and they ask me to come back to fit the RS4 brakes and anything else I wish to add... they were so cooperating...
Finally... I'm done here.. took the car back to workshop to repair the TID wing which placed wrong.. on a such an ugly way..
they place it all on the moving wing... & the only thing must move is the inner part..








Anyway.. I'll take it on SAT... and hope they don't kill me with the labor costs.. coz the car spent more than 2 month in their garage..
I guess this is a detailed story about what happened..
You've gotta come and see it rolling bro... can't wait.. wanna revenge from many rides.. looooool











_Modified by uaeprince at 4:55 AM 9/26/2008_


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Fancy bringing it to the Mall Of the Emirates next month so i can take some pics and do a write up for my forum?
Grant


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (duo3nan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duo3nan* »_Fancy bringing it to the Mall Of the Emirates next month so i can take some pics and do a write up for my forum?
Grant

You Garr~it bro....


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Great stuff, i'll bring my Nikon. ;-)


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Passing some thoughts for my next plan's


We've passed long way.. 
The labor charges is so high.. coz the car spent long time waiting for the APR things... 
Labor charges = 1,905 $ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
can't blame them... the car spent 60 days in their shop..








Anyway... They are removing some scratch's on it.. and I'll take it by Tomorrow..
Gotta some idea's regarding the Grill.. wanna share it with you guys..
I'll post it soon..


----------



## hisham678 (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_
emm.. I didn't get ya the 1st time... 
I see...
the only problem it gonna face me is the burning...
man... the car spending time burning and moving into an angle..
which makes you try to turn the other way to avoid turing...
I heard there is something regarding controling that and spare ya the time lose in burning and get ya take off without wasting time @ showing mode..
it's either I found it.. or I'll have to adjust my foot in a such way to start without spinning the wheel...
hence start easy then push..... (donno yet..







)



I think it is time to get some *LSD* limited slip differential. Also some sliks for the drag racing strip.


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

CAreful with that design of Audi bucket seat. Its the same base design as the original seat, and can be seen in the R8 as well as the TT and is prone to sagging.
I have over 100 photo's from members of my forum of different states of how bad they get over only a few thousand miles of ownership.
























Not pretty is it?
And AUK deny its a problem, but most of my forum members have the same looking seats, even after no little more than 1000 miles of ownership.
I managed to get hold of some RS4 bucket seats which have a different base design, and these dont sag.
























The shrick cams are without doubt the best engine mod i have on my car, they transform the engine.
And the RS6 brake callipers and RS4 rotors on my car give me stopping power that puts my heart on the outside of my chest.
With the engine mods youve done uae, my first mod would be the brakes, your going to need those.
Grant.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (hisham678)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hisham678* »_


I think it is time to get some *LSD* limited slip differential. Also some sliks for the drag racing strip.

emmmm.. correct.. that's what's I'm talking about..
but gotta find something fit the ride.. I'll search for it..
please pass me any info regarding it if you know any...
gotta take that serios..
Sliks .. mmmmmman.. you remind me when we tune the cars in Gran Tursimo Game in PS2 & PS3... I think it's a little bit early for that kind of tune.. 
coz if I done that... I'll transform the car totally to a drag car.. While I'll use it sometimes for daily bases.. 
it's still Audi TT gotta limits... if Lambo's V12, I'll agree


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (duo3nan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duo3nan* »_CAreful with that design of Audi bucket seat. Its the same base design as the original seat, and can be seen in the R8 as well as the TT and is prone to sagging.
I have over 100 photo's from members of my forum of different states of how bad they get over only a few thousand miles of ownership.

Not pretty is it?
And AUK deny its a problem, but most of my forum members have the same looking seats, even after no little more than 1000 miles of ownership.
I managed to get hold of some RS4 bucket seats which have a different base design, and these dont sag.
The shrick cams are without doubt the best engine mod i have on my car, they transform the engine.
And the RS6 brake callipers and RS4 rotors on my car give me stopping power that puts my heart on the outside of my chest.
With the engine mods youve done uae, my first mod would be the brakes, your going to need those.
Grant.

Yup Yup... and it's not only R8 seats, it's RS4 as well.. 
check these out...
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...23928
http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-Au...0.m14
Very expensive... lol 
Anyway...
I'll found out a better deal, then I'll go for it.. 
Brakes... The Agency promised me to give it a shot.. and try to modify it.. instead taking the long turn to United Kingdom with ED.. 
If......... it doesn't go right... then I'll relay on ED. 
the shrick cams...... 
hey bro... I'm relaying on you... I investigate about them, and tuners told me that it gonna add 15 hp's which pretty good.. 
as if I add double intakes which is Awesome.. 
for sure... gonna do it.. 
& since it's no longer normal 2.0 turbo,.. I rather to change the cover to give it mysterious look... 
Gear handle... aaaahhhhh.. You've gotta see it... so Fu*** sexy.. 



_Modified by uaeprince at 11:51 AM 9/27/2008_


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (duo3nan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duo3nan* »_CAreful with that design of Audi bucket seat. Its the same base design as the original seat, and can be seen in the R8 as well as the TT and is prone to sagging.
I have over 100 photo's from members of my forum of different states of how bad they get over only a few thousand miles of ownership.








Not pretty is it?
And AUK deny its a problem, but most of my forum members have the same looking seats, even after no little more than 1000 miles of ownership.
I managed to get hold of some RS4 bucket seats which have a different base design, and these dont sag.



I would be interested to get those pictures to send them to Audi headquarters. My seat is exactly the same...
Even if they deny it's a problem, I wonder what would be their reaction when the specialized press will publish it.
If thousands of cars are concerned, they should do something...


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Hey Man, I guess you enjoy the drive now! I imagine the sound and the powerrrrrrrrrr...
You said Work x 3??
Yeeeah, unfortunately no time for a break now.
Got only tuesday to upgrade the car with new Alpine NAV system and enhanced bass channel.
A full day is needed to install the external Nav unit (DVD database with integrated Gyro and speed sensor) and the amplifier for Bass increment with extra subwoofer.
All these connected to the Alpine touchscreen and control wheel commands...
Super sound quality, and very fast high Nav precision...


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (Skybird)*

Its already been mentioned in some of the UK motoring press, and Audi dont consider it a problem.
And we bought more of the mk1 TT's than anywhere on the planet, not far behind on the mk2 either.
Its a sad state of affairs Skybird, but thats how Audi is.#
In the UK we dont have a "lemon law" otherwise this would have been sorted a long time ago.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (hisham678)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hisham678* »_


I think it is time to get some *LSD* limited slip differential. Also some sliks for the drag racing strip.

Found.... 
Slip Differential for DSG Applications 

http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml
This application could give ya 1.4 sec shortage in taking off..
it means if you manage to go from 0-100 in 5 sec..
with this application you'll be pushing it into 3.6 sec








BBBBBBut.............
You'll have to consider the dis-advantages as well..
Coz it's not controlable as if u got it from factory...
I mean you can't switch it off... 
You'll easly loose control.. and maybe loose the car.. if you ever.. tryed to accelerate while turning... (which is very dangerous..)
Well.... I think I'll pass this option.. coz the car if not drag car.. 
it's actually for my daily use as well..







Good to keep these info here.. 



_Modified by uaeprince at 11:57 PM 9/28/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Skybird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skybird* »_
Hey Man, I guess you enjoy the drive now! I imagine the sound and the powerrrrrrrrrr...
You said Work x 3??
Yeeeah, unfortunately no time for a break now.
Got only tuesday to upgrade the car with new Alpine NAV system and enhanced bass channel.
A full day is needed to install the external Nav unit (DVD database with integrated Gyro and speed sensor) and the amplifier for Bass increment with extra subwoofer.
All these connected to the Alpine touchscreen and control wheel commands...
Super sound quality, and very fast high Nav precision...



HooWH.. that's a great sound system.. seems you'll gotta ticket for Z amplifire, Bass & Subwoofer.. show us some photo's and please choose something similiar to the one in fast & Furios movie..








Regarding my ride..
hmmmmmm... You know...
I'm driving it the whole time (Gear on S)
coz the it keep the loud voice up, and hitting back fire..








it's exactly the feeling of owning a V12 Ferrari and how it sound...
ppl all around me looking as I'm some kind of Alian.. lol
====== Now the feed back=======
1- Gotta Problem with the downpipe... it need some kind of holder to keep it away from the body... whenever I stop.. I start to hear voices of it shaking and touching the body cozing an inner (tick tick tick voice)... 
2- TID Wing................. Looks nice... Expensive look as well 
BBBBButt....... it's bad for Aerodynmic...
As you pass the 140 km/h.... You start to hear the Air voice hitting it....... and that's not good... I'll double check if it's coz'ed by anyother thing.... But... Skybird.... I don't recommend it.








3- I'm using 20' Rims and 285 tyres in the back...
keep the body touch it when I push hard...
I'll change it Quickly into 275...
Next in Agency:
1- Change the Sparks into New Original Sparks..
2- Change the Gear handle part.
3- Try to fit the RS4 brakes.
4- Remove the lowver grill into mesh grill like the back Japanese TT.
5- Fix downpipe.
6- Fix outer Exhausts pipes.. (push them in a little bit)
7- Fit the new seats if available...
got some video's... I'll post it soon..


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (duo3nan)*

Regarding the The shrick cams 
Tuner here asking me.. from your experince...
After installing it... does the engine shake, hence the car shaking as well??? 
Please gotta have feedback to double check....
does it vibrate and if yes.. what's the persentage? 10% 50% 80%?
Waiting on your reply


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Some inner flavor's


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

No shaking on the Shrick cam front, but i have a 3.2 which is a slightly heavier engine.
On the LSD front.
With all that power and a LSD what have you done about the clutches in the DSG?
Are you or have you uprated the clutches to sports clutches?
If not i'm guessing you gearbox isnt going to last long at all.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (duo3nan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duo3nan* »_No shaking on the Shrick cam front, but i have a 3.2 which is a slightly heavier engine.
On the LSD front.
With all that power and a LSD what have you done about the clutches in the DSG?
Are you or have you uprated the clutches to sports clutches?
If not i'm guessing you gearbox isnt going to last long at all.

emm.. Well.. I'll disagree with you in that one..
Audi TT used the same DSG gear box for both engine.. 2.0 & 3.2
HPA the max Tuner add 550 hps using the same DSG gearbox..
I'm only about 380 hps.. which far away from these numbers...
I might loose my original clutch by time.. and I don't consider it problem.. coz i'll treat it as a another part must changed as much i consume the car..
if I found heavy duty clutchs or double.. I'll change it.. believe me bro

HPA Engine









HPA TT Details
The winning entry from HPA Motorsports Inc. is a European spec 2007 Audi TT boasting 565hp and 500 ft/lbs of torque through a 3.2L V6 motor with *DSG transmission*. This custom painted Lamborghini Orange sports coupe is equipped with HPA’s comprehensive twin turbo package, 365mm 8 piston brakes, 19” Moda wheels with Dunlop SP Sport Maxx GT tires, adjustable KW coilover suspension, Haldex performance drivetrain, Oettinger body kit, LSD Lamborghini Style Doors, and custom two-toned interior. It will accelerate from 0-60 MPH in 3.5 seconds, and cover a quarter mile in 11.6 seconds.




_Modified by uaeprince at 1:48 AM 10/3/2008_


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Best you read this then.
HPA use performance clutch packs and reprogramme the mechatronic.
http://www.hpamotorsports.com/hpa_vehicles.htm
The DSG box as standard wont be able to handle the torque issues of much more than 350 bhp, well, not for long anyway.
Without uprating your DSG box your in serious danger blowing your clutches.
Its the reason i didnt go down the ABT route, as the company doing installation in the UK dont uprate the DSG and dont guarantee the existing system.


----------



## epoh (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Hi UAEPrince,
Can you advise where can I order(online)/purchase the aircon vent's Garmin holder which you have. Been finding for these...

Cheers


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (epoh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *epoh* »_Hi UAEPrince,
Can you advise where can I order(online)/purchase the aircon vent's Garmin holder which you have. Been finding for these...

Cheers

You Garr~it bro.....
Just promise me one thing!
get us a feedback when you've done









Here we go...
Adv. Site + Purchasing Site
http://public.fotki.com/ttschw...dgett/
http://www.gpscity.com/
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*


2 months.....
Finally back in Garage... aaaahh..


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (duo3nan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duo3nan* »_Best you read this then.
HPA use performance clutch packs and reprogramme the mechatronic.
http://www.hpamotorsports.com/hpa_vehicles.htm
The DSG box as standard wont be able to handle the torque issues of much more than 350 bhp, well, not for long anyway.
Without uprating your DSG box your in serious danger blowing your clutches.
Its the reason i didnt go down the ABT route, as the company doing installation in the UK dont uprate the DSG and dont guarantee the existing system.

I already sent HPA mail regarding it.
They have the following applications 
360 hp, 400hp, 450hp, 565hp
and it seems they did not apply the clutch at the 1st two applications, but I'll be waiting for their reply and see what their Engineers say about it.
On the other hand,
TT RS, will unleash soon, I'll check as well, if they upgrade their DSG gearbox and clutches or relay on the old one..
nice discussion and really interesting.
Always looking for professional perfection
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Best to be safe than sorry. Id hate for anything to go wrong for you now youve had all this work put into your car.
Im pretty sure ive read somewhere that the Beetle RSI DSG box is set up with sports clutches, and theres a place you can send your gearbox to have this done.
Let me get back to you on that one.


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

VW/Audi put the DSG gearbox limits at 300 bhp, with 350nm of torque.
Read here uae. http://www.europeancarweb.com/....html
Ive read that you can pretty much get away with about 20bhp more but after that your pretty much risking it.
Hope this helps.
Be interesting to see what HPA come back with, they very rarely answer emails outside of Canada and the US, might be different if theyre trying to open markets in the United Arab Emirates.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

TT Sport Club Rims available now..




http://oempl.us/index.php?main...d=827
Expensive... but nice.. 




_Modified by uaeprince at 2:50 AM 10/25/2008_


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

that 11.6 1/4 mile is way too slow, and 565 crank hp? Easy numbers to beat, and I plan to >: D


----------



## epoh (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Hi Uaeprince
Thank you my friend...appreciate the links.
Will do some photo shoots after I done it.
Cheers


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

loooool
Man I smoke an R8 & 550GT Mustang yasterday... can u imagine?!








Gotta buy a fix camera similar to the one which used in 5th gear show,
or carry a slim guy to avoid extra weight..
I can't drive and hold the cam to photo these guys...
reallyyyyyyy luv the feeling...
Just the way I want... a TT, smoke beast cars.. 
another Victory for us..


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (epoh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *epoh* »_Hi Uaeprince
Thank you my friend...appreciate the links.
Will do some photo shoots after I done it.
Cheers

You're welcome bro.....
Will wait for these photo's


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

MIght want something like this.








First attempt below.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...=4735
Second attempt is using the Sanyo Xacti hd1010 but windnoise is an issue.
This one is HD, so if you look to the bottom right od the screen it says "Watch in high quality" click on that and its in higher def.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqDse6fzKrk


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (duo3nan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duo3nan* »_MIght want something like this.
First attempt below.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...=4735
Second attempt is using the Sanyo Xacti hd1010 but windnoise is an issue.
This one is HD, so if you look to the bottom right od the screen it says "Watch in high quality" click on that and its in higher def.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqDse6fzKrk

Yup... that would do..
but I need it like this video at 1:00 
check it out... Wide Camera, two seats and shows the car out side..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
Lovely and CoooooooooooooL..








if you gotta details about it.. pass it to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Get the sharp xacti hd 1010. It even has a slowmo function.
Just buy a wide angle lens to suit.
I mouted mine on a sucker mount on the boot of my car looking into the car, but not the speedo ( For obvious reasons).
The Dogcam can be stuck anywhere, and doesnt vibrate as its low to the surface, on the car doors, bonnet, boot etc.


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_
I already sent HPA mail regarding it.
They have the following applications 
360 hp, 400hp, 450hp, 565hp
and it seems they did not apply the clutch at the 1st two applications, but I'll be waiting for their reply and see what their Engineers say about it.
On the other hand,
TT RS, will unleash soon, I'll check as well, if they upgrade their DSG gearbox and clutches or relay on the old one..
nice discussion and really interesting.
Always looking for professional perfection
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Why has ABT a sport clutch for the 2.0 TFSI stage 1 and 2 then?
They call it "intelligent sport" upgrading to 240hp/330Nm. Is it really necessary?
I almost got 400Nm and according to my tuner, up to 400 there's no need to change to sport clutch. 

Have you investigate with Nothelle? They have a reinforced clutch for the 520hp TT...
Can't find the official site anymore, don't know why...
http://www.rsportscars.com/aud...le-tt/


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Hi obaid.what's up.i was just looking to your project.really congratulation for all that u have done.hope that you are enjoying you car at holidays time.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

This is a modest video done by me...
Hope you like it








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_ObZIS3UJk


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (mazen...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mazen...* »_Hi obaid.what's up.i was just looking to your project.really congratulation for all that u have done.hope that you are enjoying you car at holidays time.









Hey Mazen...
Well.. alots of things needs to get repaired b4 I do so, 
but well done....
Big list of repairs will enhance performance and look very soon.
Agency are so helpfull.. 
I just started making video's, adding some front AD's as everybody do in youtube and then upload it.








Just keep passing by.
And if you gotta any info's about the High perfomance Clutches, please post it here... good for everybody..


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (duo3nan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duo3nan* »_Get the sharp xacti hd 1010. It even has a slowmo function.
Just buy a wide angle lens to suit.
I mouted mine on a sucker mount on the boot of my car looking into the car, but not the speedo ( For obvious reasons).
The Dogcam can be stuck anywhere, and doesnt vibrate as its low to the surface, on the car doors, bonnet, boot etc.

I'm not sure if I can find it here... maybe it's available in Dubai, but gotta search for it.. or buy it online...
I'll start checking in the big electronic markets, then if not I'll buy it online..


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Skybird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skybird* »_

Why has ABT a sport clutch for the 2.0 TFSI stage 1 and 2 then?
They call it "intelligent sport" upgrading to 240hp/330Nm. Is it really necessary?
I almost got 400Nm and according to my tuner, up to 400 there's no need to change to sport clutch. 

Have you investigate with Nothelle? They have a reinforced clutch for the 520hp TT...
Can't find the official site anymore, don't know why...
http://www.rsportscars.com/aud...le-tt/



hey fellow,
what's up.... hope you're fine...
I'm still investigating about these clutches, coz BTW, they enhance the performance, make it slip fast while accelerating between 2nd & 3rd gear.. I'll see if I can got them from anywhere.. 
hey... what's up with your ride... where is the Sound system photo's?
We're waiting mannnnnn...


----------



## 1TT1 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

I like that stripe on your car. I've been thinking about doing that when i saw it on the Cayman Porsche Design Edition. Have any more pics of it?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Obaid,
Looking very good! I am glad you like it so much! You have a beautiful car!


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Great video.
Ive posted it on my TT forum, lets see what response it gets.
http://www.tt-talk.com/forum/i...=4881
Seeing as your a member, might be nice for you to come along and answer any questions about your car if any arise.
Grant.


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Obaid,
what a nice video on youtube.mashallah.
about the clucth,what do u mean by since u have a DSG gerabox?


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

about the cams that i sent u the link,it will not shake you engine.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (1TT1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1TT1* »_I like that stripe on your car. I've been thinking about doing that when i saw it on the Cayman Porsche Design Edition. Have any more pics of it?

sure..... I'll post it soon..








it's pretty nice when it done on black TT with black matt stripe's..


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Obaid,
Looking very good! I am glad you like it so much! You have a beautiful car!

I'm glad you like it... cheers mate


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (duo3nan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duo3nan* »_Great video.
Ive posted it on my TT forum, lets see what response it gets.
http://www.tt-talk.com/forum/i...=4881
Seeing as your a member, might be nice for you to come along and answer any questions about your car if any arise.
Grant.

You've Garr~~it bro


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (mazen...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mazen...* »_about the cams that i sent u the link,it will not shake you engine.

That's good news..
We were looking for high performance clutchs to handle all of these HP's

You have any Idea if anywhere can provide it for us? 
I'm glad you like the vehicle ..


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*























Nice video... Where did you get the sound??
U made it yourself?
Car looks like a beast in the dark!!


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Obaid,
the clutch shown in the pic is for the manual gearbox and not for DSG.
there is no modofied clutches for k04 kit.
did u replace your spark plugs?


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Skybird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skybird* »_






















Nice video... Where did you get the sound??
U made it yourself?
Car looks like a beast in the dark!!

Hey Skybird,
I'm glad you like it.. & yeah, I made it myself..
gotta make ppl like our TT's and consider it a beast as well from now & on....








No news about your ride?!


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (mazen...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mazen...* »_Obaid,
the clutch shown in the pic is for the manual gearbox and not for DSG.
there is no modofied clutches for k04 kit.
did u replace your spark plugs?









Mazen, 
the photo is just an example, 
check here... the DSG Specification's
http://www.hpamotorsports.com/hpa_vehicles.htm
It's written:
DSG Transmission:
Performance Clutch Packs 
Re-Programmed Mechatronic


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Obaid,
don't think about your gearbox.just think about the LSD only.trust me.
we are stil waiting for the video from inside the car dude


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

I donno what's wrong with the camera... most of photo's blured.. something wrong with it.. Nikon very complicated one..











_Modified by uaeprince at 2:48 AM 11/5/2008_


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

mashallah.what a niccccccccccccccceeeeeeeeeeee interior.
the gauges are defi???? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (mazen...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mazen...* »_mashallah.what a niccccccccccccccceeeeeeeeeeee interior.
the gauges are defi???? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yup mazen, Defi, you can know that from the Defi link control Unit under the steering wheel.


Good for monitoring the turbo boost.. 
Totally black when it's off..

Good product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Dont worry, i'll bring my Nikon to Dubai at the end of the month and take some good shots of your car . ;.)


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (duo3nan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duo3nan* »_Dont worry, i'll bring my Nikon to Dubai at the end of the month and take some good shots of your car . ;.)

lol... then I'll relay on ya..









These guys did not reply... no news yet regarding the clutches..
Even my tuner adv. said it would be better for sure if you apply high performance clutches... lets wait and see.. some1 will come up with these clutches soon.. believe me..


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Ive also contacted HPA on your behalf, my forum carry's a bit of weight, i'll wait to see what happens.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

No tune needed to smoke this ride..
for those who under estimate this car power's 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuIFDE77Ebg


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_
No tune needed to smoke this ride..
for those who under estimate this car power's 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuIFDE77Ebg










and it does not do to bad against the Shelby either, can you here the Shelby supercharger whine








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...=user


_Modified by conneem-tt at 10:55 AM 10/3/2008_


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

TT manual gear vs DSG... Cooool!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TK6t_bQ4nto


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re:*

the Ferrari GTB 599 Design on the TT...


does it look better..?!











_Modified by uaeprince at 9:48 AM 10/8/2008_


----------



## hisham678 (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

The vents may help with the keeping the engine bay cool. I am not sure how badly the bump may effect cd. I think it disrupt the flow of the car .02.
By the way Happy Eid


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (hisham678)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hisham678* »_The vents may help with the keeping the engine bay cool. I am not sure how badly the bump may effect cd. I think it disrupt the flow of the car .02.
By the way Happy Eid

I agree..
Happy Eid bro..


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

Hey Guys....
I was trying to gather some data about Tires Spec for large rims
and here is the Data:
*Rieger:*
front 20' 20 245
Rear 20' 30 245
*ABT:*
(F & R) 20' 30 255
*PPI:*
(F & R) 19' 35 235
*Je Design:*
(F & R) 20' 30 235
*HPA:*(F & R) 19' 35 235
*Hofele:*
Front 20' 30 245
Rear 20' 30 255
*MTM and B&B:*
(F & R) 19' 35 255

*Oettinger:*(F & R) 20' 30 245

These figures can help ya choose sizes of tires in your large rims.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

Grill again.....
I've gotta this idea, but it seems our dude (duo3nan) 
here got it earlier.



I guess this idea gonna be easier and cheaper..








duo3nan, please pass us a feedback if you fit it and done..
A photo would be nice


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

Yes Obaid, did it yesterday.









































Full write up here.
http://www.tt-talk.com/forum/i...=4919


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (duo3nan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duo3nan* »_Yes Obaid, did it yesterday.
Full write up here.
http://www.tt-talk.com/forum/i...=4919

Awesome 

Really astonishing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

BTW
if you add the Audi sign, you'll hide the horn part,
or you might ask a tech, to replace it beneath the number plate.
great job man










_Modified by uaeprince at 12:41 PM 10/5/2008_


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

The Horns sit on a couple of brackets, im just going to screw the brackets elsewhere, out of view. I'm also going to paint the silver strengthening bar, that will make it totally blacked out then.
Im thinking of fitting smaller rings , same size as are on the boot of the car, and leave it at that.
Glad you like it Obaid.
Grant.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

Skybird........
Where r u bro...
here is the HLS which I told ya about...
if I can bring it... I'll put it in my car.. check~irr~out....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Tc5BbC6wSA
Lovely...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (duo3nan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duo3nan* »_The Horns sit on a couple of brackets, im just going to screw the brackets elsewhere, out of view. I'm also going to paint the silver strengthening bar, that will make it totally blacked out then.
Im thinking of fitting smaller rings , same size as are on the boot of the car, and leave it at that.
Glad you like it Obaid.
Grant.

Yup..... one of my plans as well...
the little Audi sign on the boot as the R8 and TT club




Great... & yeah, paint the silver part.. 
Mannn.. you're heading me in my plan's
tell me... about the seats.. wanna got them....
You know somewhere I can buy them... coz they gave the ride a prof. look


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

I was lucky with the seats.
Someone was selling them on one of the forums, and they were out of a new RS4.
So, they have inflatable air bolsters, heated and electric comfort support. ( All working now)
Getting all of this to work was another matter.
The electrical blocks dont fit the TT, none of the wiring into the loom is the same either.
















I was lucky enough to get in touch with some guys at Richter sport in the UK and they managed to work it out for me.
































And, did you notice i have a MK2 Armrest. ;.)


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (duo3nan)*

Lucky you mannnnn...
when am I going to be lucky to find such a thing...
anyway.....
gotta something intersting here...
watch this Movie... & woooh.. can u believe that sh**..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...=user
lol


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_Skybird........
Where r u bro...
here is the HLS which I told ya about...

Lovely...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hi uaeprince!
Sorry, Extremely busy right now, until next WE. And then a few days off... Need them








Saw the video with HLS. Yeah, this proves it fits the TT!
Regarding the grill, personnaly I would find a strange design to have lower half (mesh) different than the upper half (audi)... Don't U think so?
When will you post the HD pictures of your car? Want to see the back with the carbon wing...
Finally got the Nav unit installed and coupled with the screen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . The Amp is fixed on the back of the aft seat, and for best bass results, I choosed a 25 cm sub.
The idea wasn't to have a Boom car, but a Bass recall for the Bose system... and it's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You bet!!! The whole aftermarket Radio-Nav System + the subwoofer was quite expensive... More than 3000$ ....








We love quality too much, Maaaan...
I'll post few pictures next week..


_Modified by Skybird at 2:07 PM 10/5/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Skybird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skybird* »_
Hi uaeprince!
Sorry, Extremely busy right now, until next WE. And then a few days off... Need them








Saw the video with HLS. Yeah, this proves it fits the TT!
Regarding the grill, personnaly I would find a strange design to have lower half (mesh) different than the upper half (audi)... Don't U think so?

_Modified by Skybird at 2:07 PM 10/5/2008_


Idea comes from here... bro 
regarding the grill ... still feel it not nice?


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

Id like the carbon fibre splitter, anyone know where to find it?


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Re: (duo3nan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duo3nan* »_Id like the carbon fibre splitter, anyone know where to find it?


Don't I know you from somewhere








It's an option for the ASI Invader kit.


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Re: (conneem-tt)*

Nothing to see here. 
Dont go getting one before me.lol


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (duo3nan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duo3nan* »_Nothing to see here. 
Dont go getting one before me.lol

it's DTM invader front kit, comes in two Pieces, 
You've gotta have the top part to attach the DTM carbon fiber part to it.


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

Obaid, where did you get the invader kit from?


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (duo3nan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duo3nan* »_Obaid, where did you get the invader kit from?

Go to page 1 to preview all details..
site 
http://www.invader.co.jp/index2.htm


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Re: (duo3nan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duo3nan* »_Obaid, where did you get the invader kit from?

You love trying to get stuff from Japan don't you G








Remember the splitters








This should probably be easier though.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (conneem-tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conneem-tt* »_
You love trying to get stuff from Japan don't you G








Remember the splitters








This should probably be easier though.

hehe.. let him complete his set of carbon fiber parts all around..


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Re: (conneem-tt)*

Its bloody murder Conneem. I'd still prefer those if i could get them, but its just too much like hard work.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Skybird)*

Skybird....
sorry, the car in the agency now,
here is some photo's for the carbon fiber wing,
sorry for being late dude














I'll photo mine as soon I know how to take a non blured photo's with this f*** nikon camera.. lol












_Modified by uaeprince at 2:42 PM 10/7/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

Silver grill again...

looks nice here..








but not that the issue,
check the photo and get the idea




















_Modified by uaeprince at 2:47 PM 10/7/2008_


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

Obaid,
what do u mean by agency=abna ali(chafic)?


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (mazen...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mazen...* »_Obaid,
what do u mean by agency=abna ali(chafic)? 

Yeah Mazen...
The car is with (Chafic) in Ali sons (Audi,VW,Porsche Dealer) "Agency"


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

I was in the Agency since the morning, 
As usual, bad news, 
2009 Gear knob & Speedometer Dashboard (Colored) must order from Germany, and it will take 20 days 
I was going to change my grills to Mesh grill, but I couldn't resists the 2009 brilliant black grill. which already available in agency. 

brilliant black grill
so.. emm, I change my mind at the last sec and I bought it..
Also I paint the fog part with black matt like our dude duo3nan








I'll have to wait until other jobs take place.
the car is stripped of front and back bumpers for alignments. 








next (changing plugs and brakes) and I really hope duo3nan brakes work in my car. 











_Modified by uaeprince at 9:51 AM 10/8/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

Carbon fiber rear spoiler..



another taste


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

TT PPI looks nice...




really nice












_Modified by uaeprince at 12:12 PM 10/20/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

The black TT get awarded http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



Well... he deserve it... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_
The black TT get awarded http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Well... he deserve it... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes very good, but only second place.
Beaten by this


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (conneem-tt)*

looool
this car looks funny... hehehe... 
Well...
Welldone then..
Maybe the Judger's drinks alots of saaki b4 judging


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Re: (conneem-tt)*

I vote for the TT.look at gap







in the fornt headlight of the golf.
TT deserve to be the 1st.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (mazen...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mazen...* »_I vote for the TT.look at gap







in the fornt headlight of the golf.
TT deserve to be the 1st.

Mazen, 
Lets not miss judge the golf, 
in Look... I give it 2/10
in performance... donno but maybe better... who knows.
Black TT..
in look... I give it 9/10.. coz it's so tide..








in performance.. well I guess 7.5/10 but maybe the golf can smoke it.
overall...
as I said... I guess the judger were drunk.. lol


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Adding cam in the back



I don't think I need it... 
it might be nice, like the one in G35 infinity.


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Did u race with the new M3 (v8 engine.
man yalla go and race and show us some nice videosssssss.
by the way the mesh grill looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (mazen...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mazen...* »_Did u race with the new M3 (v8 engine.
man yalla go and race and show us some nice videosssssss.
by the way the mesh grill looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The car in the Agency
ÇáæßÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÇáÉ
but as I told ya, I'll have to input one of these cams 
to record while driving, I can't drive and cam ppl...


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

waiting.waiting.let it finish!!!!! pretty TT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Applying Carbon fiber parts...
it will looks like this.....
nice? yeahh.. but very expensive for very tiny parts..









I wish if there is a special price for a full carbon fiber package, coming with reasonable price..


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm getting the center console and door handles, ****'s tyte


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

Whaaassssup uaeprince??
Tomorrow is last "hard" working day for me. Man! I need a breeeeeeaaak!!!!!
I've been watching all your post... quickly...








You bet! This red Golf is ****, and does not deserve the 1st price. You know me now, and I really don't like that kind of bad taste tuning. Maybe very expensive, but who cares? It might have 300hp and a coffee maker with cream mixer, I wouldn't take it for a penny... The black TT is awesome, I agree...
Anyway, the Golf owner must be the happiest guy in the world now, and the judges still drunk (for sure). It's life








Where did you find these ppi pictures?
Don't have any others?
Waouuh, impressive ...
By the way, if you continue like that, U gotta have to change your pseudo into "UaeSushiPrince"... Cooooooool!
You are Japan tuning contaminated, Man!!


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Just an overview...


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Skybird)*

loool
hey Skybird......
What's upppppp?
Work Work Work...
Mannnnn.. the life finish... but work never does....
You've garra~give yourself a break...
Woooah.. What the hell is that!
subwoofer or SUBWOOoOOoOOFER... !! 
Maan.. r u planning to smash your windows...
You've gotta tell me now...
Ant's you one of these crazy dudes (Heavy Metal fans?)
Coz I'm one of them... lol..
http://www.4shared.com/file/46...l?s=1
Roll this up and tell me.. how it will sound in your new sound system..
Gotta be wicked


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_I'm getting the center console and door handles, ****'s tyte

Center Console... I agree..
door handles... hmmmm.. Well.. it doesn't worth it.. 
too much money.. and it won't even noticed..
but if you like it..
Go for it


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

easily noticed? No, but the art is in the details


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

Several post pages where your pictures aren't showing at all...


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Skybird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skybird* »_Several post pages where your pictures aren't showing at all...

You're right...
but gotta things must be repaired, and fixed...
I hate to see it un-tide.
Anyway...
here is what I'm doing now, and Tomorrow morning I'll get pictures from the agency workshop.



I'll also deactivate the following:
1- 120 Auto wing rise, only controlled by the button.
2- Seat belt alarm.
Replacing sparks plugs will not take time,
And trying to fit the RS4 rotors and rs6 calipers also won't take time
I'll get it by Wed, or Thu.
and after 2 weeks.. hopefully, 
All ordered items will arrive from Germany:
TTS Speedometer dashboard
TTS Gear knob, like the one u have Skybird.
TTS AFS Bi-Xenon Headlights w/ LED.
I already ordered online
Carbon fiber engine cover (Osir)
Double din fitting for my Kenwood, instead of the fabricated one I got.
Skybird,
my TT is not my daily use car, and don't u ever think that I'm saying that for a show off, but I drive a 2006 cayenne turbo S for my daily usage, 
Luv to see my things tide, and nice.
You're coming soon, ant's you?
You'll see everything by yourself, And you'll get an exclusive ride.
Just keep your promise and visit us here


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_easily noticed? No, but the art is in the details

Well.... You're just a guy, whose crazy about something called
"Carbon Fiber"








You know what...
I saw some interiors with lines of carbon fiber all around, which is so lovely, but I guess it gotta be fabricated and fit it in.
I'll post some photos of it.
but sure... it's not TT's














_Modified by uaeprince at 2:53 PM 10/13/2008_


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

Obaid,
do u have any picture for the odometer of the TTS?


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (mazen...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mazen...* »_Obaid,
do u have any picture for the odometer of the TTS?









Hey Mazen... what's up..
Well... no I don't, I just so it in the show room.
Usually Audi digitals all in red, VW in blue...
the new TT, TTS gotta bright white & colored digits. Luvly
if I saw one somewhere I'll post a pic..


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

Regarding seats price...
RS4 and R8 seats..


Cheaper than the E-bay, and mostly all who sale it around. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by uaeprince at 12:39 AM 10/15/2008_


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

The prices quoted above are for a new car as an option.
The actual price per seat is actually nearer £2500 and thats without fitting.
£5500 if you add in fitting costs for Rs4 seats into a TT.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (duo3nan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duo3nan* »_The prices quoted above are for a new car as an option.
The actual price per seat is actually nearer £2500 and thats without fitting.
£5500 if you add in fitting costs for Rs4 seats into a TT.

I'll got them from my dealer by the original price.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

Painting done, They'll polish it by the time all Mechanical things done.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

seen in Agency...
Some of you like it...
I don't..
It's a matter of taste...
When I saw Skybird photo's... it looks Waaw..
but when I saw it parking there... it looks so tiny and small car.
with no potential...
in the end..
it's only my opinion.. "Just me"

Skybird,
You've gotta know..
You're such a great photographer...
Really need ya fix my f**** Nikon.. 
Gotta read the manual again... uff


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

Ok ok, I have to admit it. The white tt just look so... tiny








Aaaand I don't have a Nikon Maaaaaann!!!








Seriously, the only tt colour to be tuned with the Caractere kit is the silver one. Don't do it with a white, yellow, blue or .. black one. Audi representative had a Black tt with the full kit in the showroom.
Man, I even didn't took a picture of it. Doesn't look nice...
uaeprince, believe me or not, the silver one on the pictures I've posted is really like that. I think the contrast with that painting gives exactly the best result. And the car needs to be lowered, otherwise, forget it!!


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_

Skybird,
my TT is not my daily use car, and don't u ever think that I'm saying that for a show off, but I drive a 2006 cayenne turbo S for my daily usage, 
Luv to see my things tide, and nice.
You're coming soon, ant's you?
You'll see everything by yourself, And you'll get an exclusive ride.
Just keep your promise and visit us here












I knew you had another monster for everyday use. Man, I'm sure you enjoy life overthere. The way of living is quite different than the european or us style, depending on which business we're involved to.
I also had an audi A6 for everyday use, but sell it few month ago coz can't anymore afford 2 cars... Life is expensive Man, and I respect the Audi community, with those who are dreaming to buy a second hand TT coz it's their dream... 
Next month I'll be fixed about my new position, which will allow me to... get exclusive ride...







If things go right, I sould be able to be 2 or 3 times a month in Dubai all year around... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
See what I mean?????


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_
Well.... You're just a guy, whose crazy about something called
"Carbon Fiber"








You know what...
I saw some interiors with lines of carbon fiber all around, which is so lovely, but I guess it gotta be fabricated and fit it in.
I'll post some photos of it.
but sure... it's not TT's












That's a bit much. Not the OEM+ look I'm going after. And that looks like an A4


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

TID new Items 


Strange rear.. hmmmmm..


Silver chrom front Mesh Grill


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

Well..
it's Hofele new carbon fiber style for the Q7...
Lucky them


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Skybird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skybird* »_
See what I mean?????









All the best Luck bro...
BTW,
after all these upgrades on TT, 
You think the cayenne turbo S gotta chance with it..
it only stay a sec while spinning, then bye bye long way on.
but b4 ehmmmm...
it used to through me back.
so my trials attempts to check performance, not online,
not Dyno, but head by head with the cayenne turbo S.
and now I beat the hell of it. lol











_Modified by uaeprince at 12:54 AM 10/15/2008_


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

Don't know what to do... I'm lost...
PPI/TID/Caractere - All nice...
Duo3nan's rear valance looks so pretty... But the Tid carbon one too... Rear PPI wing shape is fantastic, but will it fit on the car with a different valance than the black PPI...
TID carbon wing is awesome, especially on silver car. But apparently reported bad aerodynamically speaking (by you uaeprince...)
New TID stuff made of carbon fiber ... Looks a bit simple in the front...
MMMMMMaaannnnnn, I'm f****g lost... Can't choose at all...

















Some more carbon stuff
















Pretty intake
















Not my favorite kit... But for you uaeprince!
Hey, check the wing... Caaaaaarbon?


























_Modified by Skybird at 7:47 AM 10/15/2008_


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

New Grill...? ABT-S ???








And Led's...


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Skybird)*

The TId stuff is just stuck on , including the valance. Not the best way to start designing your new look.
The Audi one i have is a replacement part.
Its hard work trying to work out what to go for, i know im in the same boat at the moment.


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Re: (duo3nan)*

Seats like U have...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Cooooool


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm digging those seats...


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Skybird)*

Mine are quite a lot different to that Skybird.
The seat base has known sagging issue and is made of fine nappa leather.
I have a different seat base panels that down have this issue.
I also have air bolsters, same as the







RS4, that inflate at the base and the sides at the push of a button.

;.)


----------



## Mat Cacciatore (Sep 1, 2008)

I love those seats!
I cant find any of the parts in the thread anywhere online...


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (duo3nan)*

was there a major difference in seat weight Duo?


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Skybird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skybird* »_Seats like U have...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Cooooool


Skybird,
After all what I've done...








I'll say the best of all is the PPI....
Wing on or off... looks pretty...
black or silver... I think it gonna look perfect



I was planning to de-activate the 120 auto Wing...
but workshop couldn't do that.
they gotta stop the wing movement 4ever... and I accepted that
coz I can't live with the voice which appear on 150 km/h
so, it's gonna stay Off forever, unless we become with a code to only activated manually.








I'm still facing problems here and there which I create it the 1st place when I choose rieger kit.
Eiesnman Exhuasts pipes are small for the huge hole from rieger kit rear... which made me cut rieger pipes and place it into Eisnnman Exhaust.. " Job done by punsh of losers who call them self experts."
so in the end, I end up with pipes facing down & couldn't balance it @ all.
Now, I ordered a new Exhaust from Rieger Company to fit the rear. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Seats are awesome, but helly expensive.
they're trying to get it for me with a reasonable price.








Ordered as well the following:
1- Speedometer Dashboard 2009
2- Gear knob
3- Engine Cover (Osir)
4- Double din.
in Additional:
to the Exhaust.
That's why I didn't post any photo for the rear.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Mat Cacciatore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mat Cacciatore* »_I love those seats!
I cant find any of the parts in the thread anywhere online...


Found this on e-bay...
http://cgi.ebay.de/Audi-RS4-8E...0.m14


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Re: (NeverOEM)*

8 kgs in total, but thats down to the airbolster glands and the electric lumbar support motors.##
Well worth the effort of sourcing a set though, very comfy, very classy addition to my car.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (duo3nan)*

lighter or heavier than stock?
I may just get a set with just the electric seat motors and seat warmers; dont need the lumbar or bolstering


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Re: (NeverOEM)*

Heavier.#
Just remember, ebay is your friend.
The seats alone are £5000.
Your best bet is Recaro sportsterCS. Same seat basically, but even those are going to set you back about £3000.


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

Obaid. 
Ive now moved the horns behind the left foglight surround and painted the silver tension bar black.
Grant.


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Re: (duo3nan)*

And.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (duo3nan)*

Lovely......
but I think the silver badge would give it a better look..
can you try it on like the R8 or Audi TT Club version.
Nice Individual touches.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You know...
if I have your seats...
I'll do them like Skybird white seats photo...
it looks f*** good..
drive me crazy to own it.


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_
You know...
if I have your seats...
I'll do them like Skybird white seats photo...
it looks f*** good..
drive me crazy to own it.










Apparently, there's a bug in the system...
These seats do not allow the side airbags to work...
They are not airbags equipped, which reduces the car safety equipment to 2 airbags...

As I like to go fast, safety is a major point for me.

New RS6 seats:


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Skybird)*

This is true. But its also true of the TT specific bucket seats, none in there either. Or the Recaro sportster CS seats.
Obaid, i have a lot of gloss black and bits of carbon on mine, hence the black rings. I did put a set of proper rings on, but looked very wrong.
Tomorrow im doing some black TT badges to go with the black rings on the rear of my car and a Quattro badge, will be black with silver writing instead of the other way around.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Skybird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skybird* »_

Apparently, there's a bug in the system...
These seats do not allow the side airbags to work...
They are not airbags equipped, which reduces the car safety equipment to 2 airbags...

As I like to go fast, safety is a major point for me.


I don't understand...!
R8, RS4, RS6, R32, S3
What are we talking about here!
The hottest, the most expensive vehicles in Audi & VW,
You pay more, and you aim less safety!
I can't even understand how such a thing would happen.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (duo3nan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duo3nan* »_
Obaid, i have a lot of gloss black and bits of carbon on mine, hence the black rings. I did put a set of proper rings on, but looked very wrong.
Tomorrow im doing some black TT badges to go with the black rings on the rear of my car and a Quattro badge, will be black with silver writing instead of the other way around.

hmmmmmm.. I know that...
but you still gotta the TTS side mirrors with silver








Just if you can...
give it a shot with the silver and check the prettier.
gotta know something...
You're the only guy ever smoke his rings with black..
which it is as I said b4,
Individuality..










_Modified by uaeprince at 11:14 AM 10/17/2008_


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

That was the idea, nice and individual. 
I tried the silver and it looks way too fussy Obaid, otherwise they would have stayed.
I even put proper rings on, but they looked silly, im not too keen on them on the R8.
Race cars have decals instead of badges to save weight. Its a homage to that.
Bodykit ordered, and no, im not telling you, its a surprise.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (duo3nan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duo3nan* »_That was the idea, nice and individual. 
I tried the silver and it looks way too fussy Obaid, otherwise they would have stayed.
I even put proper rings on, but they looked silly, im not too keen on them on the R8.
Race cars have decals instead of badges to save weight. Its a homage to that.
Bodykit ordered, and no, im not telling you, its a surprise.









I guess I knew it way way long...
PPI.. I bit ya..


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

Guyz,
We had a race Yasterday with these cars,
G37 infinity Coupe,
G35 infinity
Lamborghini Gallardo
vs Me.
the both inifinities couldn't follow, and the gap was wide.
the Gollardo...... Well, we didn't start from 0 
otherwise I won't follow.
but remember, this car gotta Audi Engine,
and what happened is the same senario here.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUfJ94aKO0g
Pass me in the beginning, but I drop him back on 160 km/h
Well... it's nice that I pass.
but, what make me nerves is the start,
The car can't push enough b4 mid point,
Yes I win in the end, but if I add the CAM SHAFT, will it do any good for this problem.
The Video above is my case now.
gotta see a way to solve that bad start.













_Modified by uaeprince at 3:24 AM 10/18/2008_


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

Cams will help midrange acceleration but not from the off.
Your problems the turbo not giving enough boost at the off, and with a turbo, as much as you think you dont feel it, theres a lag there.
Also, you have the problem with the car being a FWD, this negates getting power down into torque steer.
Your option is to tune the boost to cut in immmediatly from the turbo and then if you have the cams fitted let them take over from there.
On the M6 front, i used to have one. Tuned to about 570 bhp with a top end of 220mph.
Stunning cars, but, very unreliable gearboxes.


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Re: (duo3nan)*

duo3an,
the fwd is better at high speed,even low speed without spinnig.
there is a slight lag in the k04 kit but nothing major. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
with the camshaft he can get the power from the 4th speed (265.280)
he can beat the c55 2003 from 0 up to 260 km(tested).


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (mazen...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mazen...* »_duo3an,
the fwd is better at high speed,even low speed without spinnig.
there is a slight lag in the k04 kit but nothing major. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
with the camshaft he can get the power from the 4th speed (265.280)
he can beat the c55 2003 from 0 up to 260 km(tested).


Mazen,
what options do I have now to enhance the process of accelaration..
My turbo boost reach's almost 1.5 psi, which is really very powerful.
b4 K04, it was only 1.1 or 1.15 with only the chip tune.
how about the 1.55 or 1.6 psi, would it harm the engine?
and Guyz,
I'll buy the Cam this week & attach it to my car.
Really enough wasting races without taking any video's...
but all, gotta know, and believe, the car is so powerful.
As I said b4.
if you aim to be an R8 killer, go for my tunning, and it's
more than enough.
He'll jump forward, then you'll through him back at the mid point.


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Re: (mazen...)*

Mazen.
Audi slipped up making the TT a FWD car.
It would have been better off being a RWD car, this would have taken the torque steer out of the equation and made a modified high power TT more managable when accelerating from the off.
If youve seen the video of Obaids car pulling off you can hear the tyres squeeling, this is the battle between the car and its tyres to get traction.
Haldex Quattro like on the 3.2 and the TT-s is the answer, however, this brings forward other problems.
Obaid, to be honest my friend your probably getting to the limits of usable power for your car. Your battling against a lot of factors now and your car is showing typical charactaristics that the people who sell you your modifications dont tell you about.
Id also advise that you sort your clutches out before you even think about a cam set, thinking about it you'll be upping the torque even more and again pushing well past what your car is capable of.
If money isnt an issue think of it this way.
The amount of time your car is in the garage having work done on it after blowing out tyres, damaged clutches etc outweighs the short amount of time you get any fun out of it and the car will slowly begin to p*ss you off.
Just the way i see it. 
Grant.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (duo3nan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duo3nan* »_Mazen.
Audi slipped up making the TT a FWD car.
It would have been better off being a RWD car, this would have taken the torque steer out of the equation and made a modified high power TT more managable when accelerating from the off.
If youve seen the video of Obaids car pulling off you can hear the tyres squeeling, this is the battle between the car and its tyres to get traction.
Haldex Quattro like on the 3.2 and the TT-s is the answer, however, this brings forward other problems.
Obaid, to be honest my friend your probably getting to the limits of usable power for your car. Your battling against a lot of factors now and your car is showing typical charactaristics that the people who sell you your modifications dont tell you about.
Id also advise that you sort your clutches out before you even think about a cam set, thinking about it you'll be upping the torque even more and again pushing well past what your car is capable of.
If money isnt an issue think of it this way.
The amount of time your car is in the garage having work done on it after blowing out tyres, damaged clutches etc outweighs the short amount of time you get any fun out of it and the car will slowly begin to p*ss you off.
Just the way i see it. 
Grant.

duo3nan,
Let me 1st introduce Mazen to you,
He's the APR Supervisor, 
so technical, I won't be better than him judging any case.
2nd part, 
I'm still searching for h.performance clutch, & if I found, I'll diffently change it.
Regarding FWD engines, 
well... it's hard to me to judge an invention done by engineers since 18 century till now, & it will remain in market forever, as I guess.
You've gotta know something, 
whenever you start tuning car, You've gotta know that you're exceeding the perfect condition and mostly all standards & that's why you loose warrenty.
putting your car @ that situation is risking it and keeping it on edge.
but if you'll concern about all these standards then it's better for you to not tune it at all.








This car is only a small project, based on transform a small peacefull monister to a real one can fight the big monisters,








Tires are not an issue at all, it's just if there is a way to avoid that slipping, by using (maybe) slik race tires or something else, would be better than smoking it for no reason.
This car now passed 19 months with me, milage is almost 10,000 mile
I think it will servive another 3 to 5 months, specially while I'm using it only due weekends.








I'll add the camshaft on Nov. and I'll double check on everything in dealer workshop, replace anything would make this car on risk.
Specially the clutches http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mazen, can you invite your frineds in APR to comment on FWD & if there is any additional thoughts they might share to improve the performance.


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

The problem with front wheel drive cars and Mazen cannot deny is that the front wheels have 2 jobs to do.
Firstly, and foremost steering.
Unfortunately, when the front wheels are the drivetrain as well as steering the car you head into a different problem.
For a long time it was said that the most power you can safely have going through the front wheels was 250bhp.
With various bits of software this was upped over time.
Nowadays 250 is pretty much a low benchmark and 280-300 bhp is now the considered benchmark.
Obaid, im hoping that your not taking my comments as taking your car down. Not my intention at all.
My objective is for you to see that the bhp in your car truly exceeds what is "Safe" for a front wheel drive car.
What i dont want to read is that you were hurt or worse racing another car and torque steer pulled the car to the left at high acceleration.
Im just trying to get you to see that there are limits.
Nothing more.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (duo3nan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duo3nan* »_The problem with front wheel drive cars and Mazen cannot deny is that the front wheels have 2 jobs to do.
Firstly, and foremost steering.
Unfortunately, when the front wheels are the drivetrain as well as steering the car you head into a different problem.
For a long time it was said that the most power you can safely have going through the front wheels was 250bhp.
With various bits of software this was upped over time.
Nowadays 250 is pretty much a low benchmark and 280-300 bhp is now the considered benchmark.
Obaid, im hoping that your not taking my comments as taking your car down. Not my intention at all.
My objective is for you to see that the bhp in your car truly exceeds what is "Safe" for a front wheel drive car.
What i dont want to read is that you were hurt or worse racing another car and torque steer pulled the car to the left at high acceleration.
Im just trying to get you to see that there are limits.
Nothing more.

duo3nan my friend..
I won't miss understand your point, and I really appreciate this discussion, 
and I totally agree about steering and the limitation of FWD cars.
but....








it's a little bit old to say that these cars gotta limitation,
I used to read this word from ya...
which you used to say...
"They don't know when to stop... and exceeding limits."
Well....
I used to have Porsche 911 turbo 2003, 
very powerful car... (@ the old days)
and we used to have the same steering problem, even while it's back engine and rear wheel. 
if you switch the PSM, or what we call it ESP in Audi, the car slide to the right side and mostly coz ya a big smash to the street edge.
I suggest you to check what APR done with the 2.0 TFSI FWD engine and how they make it exceeds all these limits.
and now, I'm not talking about my tuning, but something bigger alots than what I did..
here we go...
http://www.goapreu.com/products/about_20ts3.html
Note:
That's all without performance Exhaust...
A total of 400+ hp.
Winning Price... and Succeeded story..








and here is all these guys got what I got, with no complain @ all.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=1081
A4, A3, R32, Golf, TT, mostly all Audi & VW 2.0 TFSI engine
Youtube gotta unlimit of video's of K04 and Stg3 Tuning for Audi & VW











_Modified by uaeprince at 5:48 AM 10/19/2008_


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

FWD does have its limits. Not that that's a bad thing or anything, but its true. In cornering, you can build the suspension of your car to get around a lot of it and you can kick some ass. But in straight line acceleration is where you get the most of your limitations; traction


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Re: (duo3nan)*

Duo3an,
i am living in saudia arabia.we are swapping the quattro TT to fwd.
u have more hps on the wheels than the quattro.
believe me the FWD is better than the 4 wheels in all cases.


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

Obaid,
niccccccccccceeeeeeee race.GO AUDI.GO APR...


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (mazen...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mazen...* »_Obaid,
niccccccccccceeeeeeee race.GO AUDI.GO APR...









Today we made the following races,
Z350 Nissan Nissmo vs me,
CLK55 vs me
Jeep Srt Xtreem 600hp vs me
I pass the Z350 and the CLK55
but lost the race with Jeep SRT, 
the man denide to show us what's beneath the hood. 
but if he's using NOS... then I gotta no chance at all.
he said, that he passes ZO6, 
well, with all that torque.
He can...


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_FWD does have its limits. Not that that's a bad thing or anything, but its true. In cornering, you can build the suspension of your car to get around a lot of it and you can kick some ass. But in straight line acceleration is where you get the most of your limitations; traction

I'm not saying that I own the best car.. it's only the 2.0 TFSI.
already limited in everything. but I'm just making from this car a pain on the ass for all other Competitors.
best races for me till now...
The R8 and Lamborghini Gallardo...
beating these cars, is the greatest victories I ever got. in this ride.
fare enough for me....


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

props on the Gallardo, that one is pretty impressive I will say. R8s will be fun kills that I look forward to and there arnt too many Lambos around my parts, and I doubt the guy would run it if I ever wound up next to him. I just look forward to killing Z06s


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_props on the Gallardo, that one is pretty impressive I will say. R8s will be fun kills that I look forward to and there arnt too many Lambos around my parts, and I doubt the guy would run it if I ever wound up next to him. I just look forward to killing Z06s

NeverOEM, will I wish if there is a way...
I never saw a car powerful than ZO6 and cheap to tune.
Zo6's here beat the hell of all cars starting by super super cars.
SLR Mclaren has no chance, G35 Skyline no chace, 997 GT2.. my God, also no chance... 
the car is pretty, but mostly loosers own it, which I hate that.
can't say anything else... but even if I own 3.2 TT HPA 565 hp I doubt I can beat that f*** car


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

ZO6 video's
Corvette Z06 vs Ferrari F430
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
Corvette vs gallardo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ErejDRPabU&NR=1
no hope...


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

thats because HPA's set up is crap. Sure you'd think 565 is good, but thats crank power. 450awhp MAX. The VR6 is capable of so much more than that. But don't worry, I'll show you. And I'll get a Z06 kill video to go with it.


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

Any mods on your car?


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

any videos for these races?


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (duo3nan)*

duo3nan,
I went today to do some shopping, and I found the Sanyo 1010 HD cam you told me about, but how did you tide it to your car, 
so it hold on all these viberations...
it's good, but without holder to anywhere, it's just another HD Camera.
Mazen,
We've talked that day, and you told me you'll tell me about one type of cam to attach it in and record activities...
I need these details...


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_thats because HPA's set up is crap. Sure you'd think 565 is good, but thats crank power. 450awhp MAX. The VR6 is capable of so much more than that. But don't worry, I'll show you. And I'll get a Z06 kill video to go with it.

Well....
I'll be eager to see you drop that tiger head down, beneath your TT forehead shelf


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Mazen,
You asked to see this b4..
2007,2008

2009


Colored one was only for TTS,
now for all 2009 models 












_Modified by uaeprince at 1:40 PM 10/21/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

New Title out.......
"*Audi Releases Details on 3.0 TFSI V6 Compressor with 290Hp*"

Following several months of number-speculations, Audi has released official details on its highly anticipated 3.0 TFSI V6 engine that will power several vehicles in its line-up. The 3.0 TFSI V6 engine that combines the use direct injection and compressor supercharging is rated at 290Hp at just under 5,000 rpm while it delivers its maximum 420Nm (309.78 lb-ft) of torque at 2,500 rpm and maintains this constantly until 4,850 rpm. 
Comparatively, BMW’s twin-turbocharged 3.0-liter straight six develops 306hp and 400Nm (295 lb-ft) of torque between 1,300 - 5,000rpm. However, have in mind that it is common in the Audi/VW Group, to offer engines –especially those turbocharged- in various outputs..
Read details here.. 
http://carscoop.blogspot.com/2....html


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Would You call your R8 a dream after this Video!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6q3jtqpEbu8
shame on Audi.... 
they gotta do something to this car...








That's why I beat the hell of it...


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_
Would You call your R8 a dream after this Video!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6q3jtqpEbu8
shame on Audi.... 
they gotta do something to this car...








That's why I beat the hell of it... 

Maybe something like this 560hp








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7cYWHX-vt8


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

http://www.actioncameras.co.uk/Suction_Mounts.html


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Re: (duo3nan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duo3nan* »_And.










U're not the only one to do it Duo3nan... See the front of this car.


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_
I suggest you to check what APR done with the 2.0 TFSI FWD engine and how they make it exceeds all these limits.
and now, I'm not talking about my tuning, but something bigger alots than what I did..
Note:
That's all without performance Exhaust...
A total of 400+ hp.
Winning Price... and Succeeded story..








and here is all these guys got what I got, with no complain @ all.



uaeprince, I followed your discussion with duo3nan. I 've got nothing against your tuning, but as duo3nan mentionned, I will start worrying for your car... Except if U got money to spend for the pure pleasure to push your tt beyond the acceptable limits...
'cause the mechanical parts, even reinforced, won't last forever.
It seems U don't have any limit now...
And don't forget that your tuner (no need to mention him), will never tell you it won't work... They have an agressive marketing, and they target consumers like you...
I'm sure you understand me.
Well, let's shoot and post the race with the Galardo and the R8. I'm really curious to see it.
I read a race in the Evo mag: an R8 vs a new RS6. According Audi, both cars have same acceleration.
Guess what? The RS6 reached 260km/h before the R8








580bhp for the RS6... waoow!!
By the way, what are the latest perfo numbers of your car?
Did you test it on a rollingroad?

Some more pictures...
















With electrical seats...


















_Modified by Skybird at 3:30 PM 10/20/2008_


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I want those seats, arg!


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Skybird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skybird* »_
'cause the mechanical parts, even reinforced, won't last forever.
It seems U don't have any limit now...
And don't forget that your tuner (no need to mention him), will never tell you it won't work... They have an agressive marketing, and they target consumers like you...
I'm sure you understand me.
Well, let's shoot and post the race with the Galardo and the R8. I'm really curious to see it.
By the way, what are the latest perfo numbers of your car?
Did you test it on a rollingroad?


Hey Skybird...
We missed u mmman..








Well... as you can see, whatever I need, I just order and wait...
tuning here base on the fact... u go to any shop.. he just order the way u do urself... and I used to know one shop gotta Dyno to check the car spec. details on flying wheels.. the only shop we got, gotta un-work Dyno, needs service... so how badly is things here.








Mostly... and around 99.9% tuning is just for 4x4 cars.. coz of the atmosphere is a desert atmo.
and that's why we gotta 4x4 can pass sport cars, coz mostly all tuning is for it.
Regarding the Tuner, 
I finished tuning with APR, gotta no extra business with them,
Extra tuning is the last thing which is the camshaft.
It was in Plan, but after what happened with the Jeep, I'm no longer interest to do it. coz even if it add 20 hp's it won't be enough to make me even hold with him.








I always do extra checking for mostly all of cars, 
so if I noticed anything, I'll directly send it to workshop to work it out.
K04, S3 kit parts available with Audi & WV dealers, so if I needed to change anything, I'll directly do.
I believe that I almost reached the car limits and I won't push it anymore, I'll just enhance performance in different ways but round the engine.
I might change the body kit next year to feel it new always.
I'll attach a camera as soon as I can, coz this is the least thing i might do to honour this car when it beats these guys.
So as usual, patient bro..


----------



## hisham678 (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

Man that Jeep got under your skin. I mean other than 4 extra cyl, maybe (3.7L or 4.1L) more than your 2.0L. That Jeep may have a blower, full exhuast and maybe running on *CRAK* (aka NOS). 
Your not going to challange everybody. It's like video you posted from oman Apples to Oranges.
Enjoy the car and choose your races.
You can go lighter for your race, no seats, lighter rims 17, and since you like Carbon Fiber find a hood, finders, hatch.
But I have to say your car looking good as is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (hisham678)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hisham678* »_Man that Jeep got under your skin. I mean other than 4 extra cyl, maybe (3.7L or 4.1L) more than your 2.0L. That Jeep may have a blower, full exhuast and maybe running on *CRAK* (aka NOS). 
Your not going to challenge everybody. It's like video you posted from oman Apples to Oranges.
Enjoy the car and choose your races.
You can go lighter for your race, no seats, lighter rims 17, and since you like Carbon Fiber find a hood, finders, hatch.
But I have to say your car looking good as is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm glad you like it hisham,
BTW, I was waiting to be beated by some1, some how, 
but I was avoiding the super hooper powerful cars, such as ZO6 or Skylines G35 or the 997 GT2, or even the turbo one.
but Jeep SRT... ! ahhh...








Anyway...
Now, the plan, is to enjoy it with it limits...
R8 killer...! fare enough...! no need to be everybody rides killer..
but at least.. nobody can Underestimate this ride capabilities.
Thanks for comment though.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

Another photo for the TID wing.

Carbon fiber refueling gate.

for those who's crazy about carbon fiber.
looks nice haaa..!








Painting the Engine cover with by the car color.





_Modified by uaeprince at 11:53 PM 10/21/2008_


----------



## hisham678 (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

last saturday oct 19. I went late to fixxfest 5 at bradenton drag strip. I did get to see an MKV GTI with APR stage 3 kit sticke on the side door stage against a V10 M5 and the GTI killed M5.
The GTI ran the 1/4 in 11.83 sec
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4080037
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4079784
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4080003
http://www.vwfixx.com/forums/i...80576

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1E7HAZvBNmA


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

OSIR ( Riso) has a carbon fibre bonnet coming out soon.


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Re: (hisham678)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hisham678* »_Man that Jeep got under your skin. I mean other than 4 extra cyl, maybe (3.7L or 4.1L) more than your 2.0L. That Jeep may have a blower, full exhuast and maybe running on *CRAK* (aka NOS). 
Your not going to challange everybody. It's like video you posted from oman Apples to Oranges.
Enjoy the car and choose your races.
You can go lighter for your race, no seats, lighter rims 17, and since you like Carbon Fiber find a hood, finders, hatch.
But I have to say your car looking good as is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

So so true...
Can't race everybody...
You have a monster, enjoy it, uaeprince!!!!!


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

You said the aerodynamic is poor with tid wing.
What about this one... Carbon, and again carbon...

















And check this...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxvueTP8mQY


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Re: (hisham678)*

Porsche Cayman vs BMW Z4 vs Audi TT 3,2







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tuj7yumLuR8


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

Hey NeverOEM, we all love these seats...








Check this...
http://cgi.ebay.fr/vends-siege...sting


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

is that fuel door by TID?


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Skybird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skybird* »_You said the aerodynamic is poor with tid wing.
What about this one... Carbon, and again carbon...


Skybird..
forget about pogea-racing, it's the worst.
Let me notify you about something...
Do you remember the feeling of the different b4 adding the chip and after it...








that feeling is x3 times with K04, 
when you accelerate, the speed jumps to 200km/h in few sec,
now I mean something like 3 to 4 sec from 120km/h..
the voice of the TID rise up when it reach 160 km/h,
in my case... it's every time I accelerate... 
but unless you're not going to add the k04, 
then the prettiest wing is this one..
Other option gonna be the Nothell..
Perfect wing in all prospective, but it's not Carbon fiber.



Smooth with TT lines.. 

Try to check with your dealer, if there is a way to keep the wing manually activate. (I mean can he cancel the 120 Auto rise, and leave the botton working, so you rise it whenever you want).
It needs a code to do so..
TID wing will look good, if you like the carbon fiber,
or if you're going to paint the outer part with silver and keep the inner carbon like the earlier photo's you added it about TID.











_Modified by uaeprince at 5:57 AM 10/22/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (duo3nan)*

You mean this one...

hmmmmm.. I don't know how it would look like on my car..


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

Thats the one Obaid. Toying with it for my car.
And have to agree about Pogea racing.
They have broke so many promises over there products citing a world carbon fibre shortage.
Utter rubbish.
Never waste time on them again.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (duo3nan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duo3nan* »_Thats the one Obaid. Toying with it for my car.
And have to agree about Pogea racing.
They have broke so many promises over there products citing a world carbon fibre shortage.
Utter rubbish.
Never waste time on them again.

I know, I would luv it, if it got some vents in it.. make it looks like the Ferrari's... 
One Question I've got for you all...
by time go on...
does the Carbon fiber fade out or got scratches coz of the too much washing....
and if that happened, how would treat it.. 
there is a way to polish it?












_Modified by uaeprince at 6:09 AM 10/22/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

Back to Agency Again...

They just informed me that some of ordered items just arrived today from Germany... 
Sent the car to workshop to fix it in.
As soon they done with what arrived, most of the other items will be here by next week..








Regarding the Camera, 
I decided to buy one HD cam with a phone holder and fit it the way duo3nan done it his car.. gotta buy something with a wide view cam.


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

Sanyo do a wide angle lense for the xacti hd1010.
http://www.digitalrev.com/en/s....html
It says xacti hd1000, but fits the hd1010 too.


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

When i had my BMW M6, i kept the carbon fibre roof scratch free by applying a good wax which bonded to the carbon fibre glaze.
As long as you do the prep work it will stay scratch free.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (duo3nan)*

usually there will be a coat of clear coat on top of the carbon so it'd be the same as keeping your paint smooth and scratch free


----------



## hisham678 (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (hisham678)*

This the car I was talking about 11.83 sec


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

Hello Guyz
Just notified that the new Exhausts arrived from Germany,








The other packages from united states and united kingdom taking time to arrive... hate that...








Anyway...
What's the best Rim size, Tire size fit with H & R lowering or KW.
gotta know the best sizes, in case of lowering the car down..
Especially for 19' & 20' rim...
base on your experience,
Tires must not touch the body in any case.. 
We'll need these info's as a reference for all of us.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (duo3nan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duo3nan* »_Sanyo do a wide angle lense for the xacti hd1010.
http://www.digitalrev.com/en/s....html
It says xacti hd1000, but fits the hd1010 too.

bro,
check the cam on the new posts...
tell me what do you think about it...
especially, you can fit it out side, side by side with tires to video the it like movies..


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

Yeah, i saw it Obaid.
I tried to order it but they dont deliver outside the US by the looks of things so i ordered from somewhere else.
Its very similar to this set up i use already.








I also have the usefull sucker mounts with this unit that ill be able to use on the new cam Obaid.
However, the xacti is hi-def, and give a great quality video.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (duo3nan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duo3nan* »_Yeah, i saw it Obaid.
I tried to order it but they dont deliver outside the US by the looks of things so i ordered from somewhere else.
Its very similar to this set up i use already.

I also have the usefull sucker mounts with this unit that ill be able to use on the new cam Obaid.
However, the xacti is hi-def, and give a great quality video.

I agree, but V.I.O POV gotta panel, which it's really important,
most of times u race without a further notice, so if u gotta a panel and cam stand by, just press and record, instead going to the cam, and switch on...
Advantages must took in consideration... 



_Modified by uaeprince at 6:44 AM 10/24/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

duo3nan
check this M6 in my city.. lol..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtAPyoBC-bw
I don't think I wanna tease him..


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

The xacti comes with a remote by the way. ;.)
And the kit i posted a pic of, that box is a mini viwer similar to the POV one.
Prefer the POV though, looks easier to set up.


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

Thats a car you dont want to mess with.
Mine was up to 570 bhp ( Around that mark) and had a top speed of 220 mph. But i blew the gear box up twice , in the end it had to go, the gear box was its weakest link.
Miss the car, but dont miss the gearbox.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

After Watching this Movie... 
I felt I'm the Batman... loool 
Please tell me what do u think about the music and movies.. 
Lovely.. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQw4XhCLWWQ&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...annel











_Modified by uaeprince at 2:31 PM 10/24/2008_


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

Belonged to Sebtronic.
He got rid of the car and never told anyone why.
We think he had clutch problems.
ABT is a sponsor on my site, offered me a deal to have the supercharger and bodykit fitted but i turned it down because they dont guarantee the clutches.
We thought that Seb had damaged his s-tronic box.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

Hey Guyz,
Today We'll install the exhausts..
Here is some photo's of the lights in workshop,
The Colored Speedometer installed as well..













Looks good..
Luv your TT..











_Modified by uaeprince at 2:54 PM 11/5/2008_


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

Obaid. Are these the Audi led lights? And did they need to be vagcom'd?


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (duo3nan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duo3nan* »_Obaid. Are these the Audi led lights? And did they need to be vagcom'd?

Yup... TTS led light.. Original from factory..








and Yeah.. it needs vagcom as your dealer workshop can do it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

Obaid,
do u have a picture for the exhaust received?


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Thanks Obaid.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

The best Exhausts sound i ever heard...
Check it here...
http://www.gruppem.co.jp/en/pr....html
Wish the done something similar for our TT's


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (mazen...)*

Mazen,
Unfortunately I didn't, 
additional photo's well be added soon, for all details..


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (NeverOEM)*

NeverOEM..
Sorry I didn't reply you earlier about the fuel cup, 
I'll investigated and come back to u............................ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

New carbon fiber stuff from TID......

Middle inner Mirror... 
I have no clue how it gonna look like in....


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

what is the brand of the exhaust?how many inch?


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (uaeprince)*

Hello Guys... 
Just received my double din facia for the kenwood nav.
Now, it gonna look just like new & original part.


Today, they was fitting the new exhaust in, and trying to centralize the APR downpipe.. as it used to coz some voices when the car stand still on the D drive.
hopefully things go right..
Mazen, gotta no clue about the size, but I'm sure it's the same of the original but with 4 pipes, fit the bodykit.
I'm no longer concern about the voice, as much I concern about how the car looks like in the end.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (mazen...)*

Must looks like this in the end..



this is the tide one on this bodykit,
Rest of exhausts looks ugly in this bodykit rear.


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

nice tail.nice shape.hope that it has nice sound http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hisham678 (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (mazen...)*

I found this on Audizine fourm
















sorry about the size of picture


_Modified by hisham678 at 12:27 AM 10/29/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (hisham678)*

Waww hisham, these are the rims I used to talk about..
light, forged and looks carbon fiber.. sexy rims..
so nice... so expensive.. & the most important, 
How r u going to feel if you scratch them by mistake while driving..
This guy gonna use it in race.. rich guy


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Re: (duo3nan)*

Obaid. My POV1 came this morning, its really a brilliant bit of kit.
Get one, trust me, you wont be dissapointed/.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Hi again Guyz,
Just done of installing
1- Exhaust + fix the downpipe..
2-Double din facia for my kenwood Audio.
3-installed the 2009 dashboard cluster "Colored"
Check the error in exhaust before and after installing the new one.

Under the car..

Sorry, it wasn't so clean.. lol, but you can see the exhaust.








now, it looks just fine & shine.









Still to go, 
the Osir engine cover "Carbon fiber".
taking long








Still looking for performance brakes, and I guess..
I'll go for the stasis since the japaness are not responding..








& just place an order, We'll wait to see...













_Modified by uaeprince at 12:16 AM 10/31/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

*Clarion* back Camera looks like the back cam of an X5 & G35
lines support on TT 

nice..


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

what size brakes did you order?


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_what size brakes did you order?

ALCON 4 Piston Calipers
ALCON 370mm x 28mm(14.5") Floating Rotors
Are you planning to upgrade your brake system as well?


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

yes, probably to the 14", so tell me what you think


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_yes, probably to the 14", so tell me what you think

Well, 
I'll be having something close to this size in rotor. 370mm

and you'll got something in this size, 355mm

but remember, 
I'm using 20' rims, that's why I need it,
and you use 19' rims. so, it will looks just fine..










_Modified by uaeprince at 12:47 AM 10/31/2008_


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I need 14" rotors so I can slow down from 180mph, filling the wheels has little to do with it ; )


_Modified by NeverOEM at 9:30 AM 10/31/2008_


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

Audi 8 pots from the RS6 and 365 drilled rotors on mine.
Very very good stoppers.








Got mine here.

http://www.autops.co.uk/html/a....html
Ask for Ed, he posts world wide.


----------



## epoh (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: (duo3nan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duo3nan* »_Audi 8 pots from the RS6 and 365 drilled rotors on mine.
Very very good stoppers.








Got mine here.

http://www.autops.co.uk/html/a....html
Ask for Ed, he posts world wide.

Hi Dou3nan,
Any idea whether is there any weight savings on the RS brakes vs the stock brakes?
Since the 3.2 is front heavy, always great to save weight in the front.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Cheers


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (epoh)*

Obviously the weight goes up, but then this is about stopping a heavier front end.
Dont forget, this is not a track car, so where those rules apply ie breaking into sharp corners late wont be used under road rules, breaking hard the freeway, tapping breaks in country lanes etc.
What they do give you is non fading breaking under normal and reasonably excessive driving conditions, ie thrashing your car on backroads and freeways.
Race car builds dont always equate well within day to day driving vehicles..


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_I need 14" rotors so I can slow down from 180mph, filling the wheels has little to do with it ; )

_Modified by NeverOEM at 9:30 AM 10/31/2008_

lol, 180mph
Yes, you'll need it though..
You remind me the 1st race done with the R8,
we race inside the city but after midnight, so streets was empty,
We push it to 265 km/h b4 slowing down on sudden, coz of the traffic light, and you won't imagin the smokes come from both of us, my brakes & his brakes as well.. I guess at that moment, I lost half of my pads brakes.. lol


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

DSG gears top out around 186mph bro, I fully intend on hitting the top


----------



## MissRussia (Oct 9, 2008)

<<<hates civic doors aka lambo doors let the ricers have there glory


----------



## TigerDejan (Nov 5, 2008)

are these rieger or oettinger ? ? 






_Modified by TigerDejan at 4:14 AM 11/5/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (TigerDejan)*

Details are in page 1 & 2 bro 
it's Invader


----------



## TigerDejan (Nov 5, 2008)

omg, thats the most nice thing i've seen








and uaeprince , your car look SUPER NICE ! ! 
did u get the invader front or ?


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (TigerDejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TigerDejan* »_omg, thats the most nice thing i've seen








and uaeprince , your car look SUPER NICE ! ! 
did u get the invader front or ? 

Thanks bro..
Yeah, You've got to buy the front as well, coz you can't attach the original part to invader lips.. 
I bought the carbon lips 1st, tryed to attach it, no success
then I order the front spoiler, waited 3 weeks,
then attach all togather, then it fit.








In additional of that, You'll have to lower the car with H & R springs or something smiliar to have the black TT results.
Good Luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## evelution75 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_
found

































This one gets my vote for best TT... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TigerDejan (Nov 5, 2008)

so did u order it from japan or ? 
the front lips look a lot like Rieger for me except the carbon splitter...
hmm yeak am thinking of lowering it a little but am afraid it will get much lower back , it did on my Audi A3 -00

dont want it like this back:
http://f02-f03.mypicturetown.c...rot=0


_Modified by TigerDejan at 2:14 PM 11/5/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (TigerDejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TigerDejan* »_so did u order it from japan or ? 
the front lips look a lot like Rieger for me except the carbon splitter...
hmm yeak am thinking of lowering it a little but am afraid it will get much lower back , it did on my Audi A3 -00

I used to have the rieger full kit, but I changed the front & side skirts to invader, but you've gotta know, that you'll have to lower it in case you're looking to end up by that shape.
never the less, the owner of the black TT showing alot of difficultes in passing all places with his TT. (in his blog)
That car is perfect, but it's hard to be build in anywhere but Japan.
The guy had support from the other Japanese comp. to insert items can't be insert without modification.
and yeah, I've ordered all parts from Japan, and from Invader Comp. it self.
here is the black TT details from A-Z,
and you're welcome to had shot to copy it if you can








http://minkara.carview.co.jp/u....aspx
Good Luck mate


----------



## TigerDejan (Nov 5, 2008)

am in love with that black car, and am going to lower my car.
u got any more pics of yours ?
there wont be any problems to drive in this town if i lower it a bit....there aren't ant big bumps here...
if i put on some stuffs on mine , i wont do exactly like his , just want som nice front lips thats all...took a look at Rieger which looks lite the front lips on the black...but everyone here told me that the fit on Rieger is reeeeaaally bad...


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (TigerDejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TigerDejan* »_am in love with that black car, and am going to lower my car.
u got any more pics of yours ?
there wont be any problems to drive in this town if i lower it a bit....there aren't ant big bumps here...
if i put on some stuffs on mine , i wont do exactly like his , just want som nice front lips thats all...took a look at Rieger which looks lite the front lips on the black...but everyone here told me that the fit on Rieger is reeeeaaally bad...


My advice is PPI.
but then it's up to you.
and soon I'll post some good photo's, better than those I post by my phone cam.


I'm just quit busy these days in some projects... 
I'll be back soon..













_Modified by uaeprince at 2:49 AM 11/13/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

An invitation to workshop to check the KTM X-Bow

it has the same engine I got. 2.0 TFSI 200hp, but it weight only 750kg.


It's brand new, emm .. that's why they didn't accept my invitation to challenge .. lol












_Modified by uaeprince at 1:11 PM 11/27/2008_


----------



## TigerDejan (Nov 5, 2008)

but tell me...the fitting on Rieger, is it reallt that bad as everyone say ?
i dont know where to buy PPI except from them directly, but their website is useless....


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (TigerDejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TigerDejan* »_but tell me...the fitting on Rieger, is it reallt that bad as everyone say ?
I don't know where to buy PPI except from them directly, but their website is useless....

bro,
it's a matter of taste, 
my tuner liked rieger kit more than invader.
rieger kit is easy and not that expensive,
Invader needs extra modifications. not only body kit work.
I know another dealer for PPI, but it will relay on your communication with these guys.
check here..
http://www.i-carshop.com/shop/...rder2
Mail them and check the prices,
& it will be nice if you come back with feedback








Let us know how's things going on with ya.


----------



## TigerDejan (Nov 5, 2008)

damn







u guys really like japan








dont u got any dealer in europe ... will be much easier ...
how do u mean by easy? beacuse friends of mine went for rieger and it fit very very bad.
rieger stuffs are made in ABS plastic.
mailed direct to ppi automotive , and they took 500euro for the front lip.

damn =( dont know which to pick brooo
i like rieger front lip , its nice


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (TigerDejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TigerDejan* »_damn







u guys really like japan








dont u got any dealer in europe ... will be much easier ...
how do u mean by easy? beacuse friends of mine went for rieger and it fit very very bad.
rieger stuffs are made in ABS plastic.
mailed direct to ppi automotive , and they took 500euro for the front lip.

damn =( dont know which to pick brooo
i like rieger front lip , its nice

Then go for it & follow what your heart desire. 
4get about ppl








I do like it as well.. 
and regards the site,
it's Korean bro, not Japaness


----------



## TigerDejan (Nov 5, 2008)

i cant brooo







can desire which one to get ... 
why did u change from rieger frontlips ?


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (TigerDejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TigerDejan* »_i cant brooo







can desire which one to get ... 
why did u change from rieger frontlips ? 

This is only for my case.
check the black paint pattern, 

Listen bro,
How many critics I got i daily bases? Dozens? they keep annoying you, if u done that it would be better, no, the other one is better, no, I saw a better car, I saw some1 done better job... 
MMMMMMan, screw them, they act like if they own your car.
just do what your eyes Luv, and it's good to check recommendation but not to follow it, choose the best for yourself..
in the end..
It's your own car... 
not for public.











_Modified by uaeprince at 11:21 AM 11/12/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Skybird, 
I've got new info's for you, Just show up and put some comments at least to know that's you're watching my subjects..


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_Skybird, 
I've got new info's for you, Just show up and put some comments at least to know that's you're watching my subjects..











Yep uaeprince, I'm here... just following all posts regularly.
I just freeze my car expenses for a while. My company annunced costs cuts and jobs reduction due CRISIS !!!!
I shoudn't be concerned, but U know, better be sure...








Your advise concerning ppi is good. Far better than Rieger (which seems to me too heavy tuning, as U said matter of taste)
But ppi offered me the full bodykit for 3925 Euros (5551 usd). The most expensive kit I've ever found...


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

See the left and right inlet?
They are bigger!! Looks very nice like this!! Any idea which kit it is?









rieger one... not the same...











_Modified by Skybird at 1:16 AM 11/7/2008_


----------



## TigerDejan (Nov 5, 2008)

@ uaeprince
tell me , on the rieger front lips , how was the fitting ? any problems ? did it need a lot of mods ?

@skybird
what do do mean when u say that rieger is heavy tuning ? 
"Far better than Rieger (which seems to me too heavy tuning)"


_Modified by TigerDejan at 2:01 AM 11/7/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Skybird)*

Hey bro...
hmmmm.. I see.. 
God help ya, 
Well regarding that kit, 
it's the heaviest ever..
They call it APPLE, so so so busy kit.







Forget it, it is useless.
& regarding the PPI, 
You know... if you visit their web site you'll find that they got carbon fiber parts all over in and out, but nobody bother to buy from them, coz cost wise, it's far away from the word so expensive.
donno how did they decide these numbers..
and 5551 US... hmmmmm... 
it's the most expensive kit as u said.
but does it include the exhaust and muffler as well? or without it!
that's extremely expensive.
Anyway,, nice to hear from ya finally


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (TigerDejan)*

Hey TigerDejan

Attaching all these kits are easy, no modifications added.
but in Rieger R8 back, the grill will not be perfect the way in Rieger photo's. you'll have to add some little additional modification but not a big deal.
if you'll buy it, I'll go in details. but if not, then no need for that.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Skybird)*

Waiting for it next challenges.. 


lol


----------



## TigerDejan (Nov 5, 2008)

so i just get this part bro , and its not hard to fit ? 
http://www.pictureshoster.com/...1.jpg
do i have to move the upper front of the car ? and do like this:
http://www.pictureshoster.com/...h.jpg
i just want the front lip , nothing else ...








dont still understand what u mean with heavy







sorry








heavy=cool
heavy=weigh much


_Modified by TigerDejan at 9:04 AM 11/7/2008_


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Obaid,
is the the parking for your car at home?
franlky,







day by day i like your car more and more.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (mazen...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mazen...* »_Obaid,
is the the parking for your car at home?
franlky,







day by day i like your car more and more.


Thanks Mazen..


----------



## TigerDejan (Nov 5, 2008)

what about my last post broow ...


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

uaeprince... this kit is from BELLOF... The front is awesome don't U think so??
The inlet is so big, it gives the front a "soft" and agressive look at same time... I'm only talking 'bout the front.
Man, any idea where to find the price of this front bumper? I'm really impressed... I prefer this shape than the rieger one.


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (TigerDejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TigerDejan* »_@ uaeprince
tell me , on the rieger front lips , how was the fitting ? any problems ? did it need a lot of mods ?

@skybird
what do do mean when u say that rieger is heavy tuning ? 
"Far better than Rieger (which seems to me too heavy tuning)"

_Modified by TigerDejan at 2:01 AM 11/7/2008_


Hi!
I guess uaeprince means that the mods are requiring heavy changes (Have you seen the side intake behind the door?







)
For me, heavy means "too much". The front of the car design has heavy lines, the bumper shape looks fat, the two intakes look too small...
If you compare before and after uaeprince's front car, U'll notice the difference. Thanks to him, he changed with invader lower lip design which is now much improving the beauty.
But if you really want a rieger look, I would go for the Bellof design, totally unique which, in my opinion, keeps the proportions...
I'm thinking of it... and believe me, no one in your area would have the same...


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

uaeprince,
I didn't tell you, but gotta problem with my sub amplifier. Too much heat, so gotta change amp... And again spend money...
Also not satisfied with the aftermarket dashboard seal... Everytime I change dvd, the front screen got stuck against the plastic seal...








One day, I gonna stuck the radio forever...
Spent 3000 US$ for that result... can't imagin my anger...






















My tuner agent complains about the product. I got his full support and waiting for any solution...
Waiting, always waiting...


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Double deck carbon lame...!!








You were talking about this grill few weeks ago...
















The future is here!!


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_Hey bro...
regarding the PPI, 
You know... if you visit their web site you'll find that they got carbon fiber parts all over in and out, but nobody bother to buy from them, coz cost wise, it's far away from the word so expensive.
donno how did they decide these numbers..
and 5551 US... hmmmmm... 
it's the most expensive kit as u said.
but does it include the exhaust and muffler as well? or without it!
that's extremely expensive.


I do confirm it's all included, exhaust and muffler. But note that the exhaust is not PPI made... as I mentioned before in this topic...
Check out the most beautiful kit of the world for the TT 8j...








Don't you think??


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (TigerDejan)*

TigerDejan, if U like the invader... just to make your choice even more difficult








... and for the worldwide invader lovers...



















































_Modified by Skybird at 3:13 PM 11/12/2008_


----------



## Mat Cacciatore (Sep 1, 2008)

that grill at the top of this page is amazing! someone needs to make it!!!
and that white vert and coupe... hot!


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (TigerDejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TigerDejan* »_what about my last post broow ...

Hey TigerDejan,
Well... donno what to say, but you're asking me strange Questions,
bro... 
take your car to any workshop, let them do it in pro, better than doing it at your garage...
the only one I can see here with this talent is dou3nan.
and regarding attaching the parts, there is many ways, some of it using terminal, means it will be one part un-attached forever, by using black glow, when it stick, it end up by a look of rubber, All dealers got it. You can ask about it there.
Other, by screwing and making holes in it so u can remove it later if you want.
Myself,
I've gotta no business with all of this... I just watch, and they do the job.
Man, 
They do that for living, so they should know better, at least, better than someone does not work in a workshop.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Skybird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skybird* »_uaeprince... this kit is from BELLOF... The front is awesome don't U think so??
The inlet is so big, it gives the front a "soft" and agressive look at same time... I'm only talking 'bout the front.
Man, any idea where to find the price of this front bumper? I'm really impressed... I prefer this shape than the rieger one.



Hey Skybird,
Lovely to see ya here,
Well as I told ya 
The kit name is APPLE,
here is the website
http://www.apple-auto.net/
BELLOF is only a super white light, like the one on the black TT
here is the website:
http://www.bellof.co.jp
The car was advertising the lights.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (TigerDejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TigerDejan* »_so i just get this part bro , and its not hard to fit ? 
i just want the front lip , nothing else ...










TigerDejan
if you adds the Rieger front lip only it will be so ugly,
coz the side skirts will be so high, while the front is so low..
You can't imagin the shape...
so so ugly, it's weither u add a side, front & back or I advise you to not waste your money.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Skybird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skybird* »_uaeprince,
I didn't tell you, but gotta problem with my sub amplifier. Too much heat, so gotta change amp... And again spend money...
Also not satisfied with the aftermarket dashboard seal... Everytime I change dvd, the front screen got stuck against the plastic seal...








One day, I gonna stuck the radio forever...
Spent 3000 US$ for that result... can't imagin my anger...






















My tuner agent complains about the product. I got his full support and waiting for any solution...
Waiting, always waiting...











I'm feeling sorry for ya bro...
but I wonder why u didn't buy a famous things from the beginning, like kenwood, pioneer, Alpina, JVC, JBL ...etc
And regarding the facia double din,
if you go back you'll see the one I got, it's fine..
and bought it online from UK,
Website:
http://www.dvbcaraudio.co.uk/a....html
fit's fine.
hope things become better with ya soon.
BTW, I received the Gear knob, like the one you have, and we tried to fit it in, but it will take time and extra modifications... hate that.
so I kept it in the back, & postpone it to later.
I'll do it with my next service.
Disappointing..


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Just got my 9.1 mega pixels Cyber-shot Camera (Sony) with Full HD
It's the latest here..


Hope it's not so complicated.. lol








Finally I'll have some Pro photo's...


----------



## TigerDejan (Nov 5, 2008)

@skybird
so u mean that i have to make heavy changes and mods of my car to get the rieger front lip to fit ? 
@uaeprince
yea i know it will look strange but if it does i can buy another side skirts ... ? thar no prob.
but i dont think the front lip will get that low ... or ? do u know if they had to make lot of mods when they put the rieger lip on your car before u changed ?
cant find any cool kit to buy =( dotn want to order from japan.
i know its better to give it to a workshop , but its reeeaaly expensive in this country....








maybe better i just put on some lousy splitters










_Modified by TigerDejan at 7:53 AM 11/8/2008_


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (TigerDejan)*









Where can I get this exhaust and rear valence??


----------



## TigerDejan (Nov 5, 2008)

right here brooo
http://www.ppidesign.com/


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: (TigerDejan)*

awesome


----------



## TigerDejan (Nov 5, 2008)

@skybird
so u mean that i have to make heavy changes and mods of my car to get the rieger front lip to fit ?
@uaeprince
yea i know it will look strange but if it does i can buy another side skirts ... ? thar no prob.
but i dont think the front lip will get that low ... or ? do u know if they had to make lot of mods when they put the rieger lip on your car before u changed ?
cant find any cool kit to buy =( dotn want to order from japan.
i know its better to give it to a workshop , but its reeeaaly expensive in this country....
maybe better i just put on some lousy splitters


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (TigerDejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TigerDejan* »_@skybird
so u mean that i have to make heavy changes and mods of my car to get the rieger front lip to fit ?
@uaeprince
yea i know it will look strange but if it does i can buy another side skirts ... ? thar no prob.
but i dont think the front lip will get that low ... or ? do u know if they had to make lot of mods when they put the rieger lip on your car before u changed ?
cant find any cool kit to buy =( dotn want to order from japan.
i know its better to give it to a workshop , but its reeeaaly expensive in this country....
maybe better i just put on some lousy splitters


TigerDejan...
You're repeating the questions over and over, 
We've answered you already,
You've got here 14 pages of building a TT in all prospective, 
So review it if you're looking to modify your car,
but we can't go to page 1 and start talking about invader and Rieger again.
Invader kit details in page one,
Rieger as well.
TID is there.
PPI also mentioned,
mostly all kits is available in these 14 pages.
In addition of that, mostly all kind of tuning for the 2.0 TFSI engine also available.
Thanks and Good Luck in your choices.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Carbon fiber fog light holder & Rear.



Nice Rim..

nice


----------



## TigerDejan (Nov 5, 2008)

MANY of the pics on the first pages does not work ... anyone know why ? 
like obaids new rear wing , carbon wheel thing and so on ... would really want to se everything


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Car subscribed in top 100 cars.
Wish me luck guys.
Festival hosted by Barbican & Fast & Furious Movie
in Abu Dhabi -UAE-
http://show.custom-nation.com/index.php


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

those body kits are sick,makes our looks oem "lol" we are new here on the forum we will post some pics from our 08 tt later today


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

well here is our tt,we are from los angeles california prob the worse place when it comes about these car,parts are hard to get and stuff like that,plus there is hardly any tt owners so we get to have some popularity,we currently have the OSIR fron chin spoilers in our car,they are on the mild side a lot,almost too much to a point where in a couple car shows judges didnt even notice they where aftermarket so i was a little upset about the result of that so,later we will be in the hunting for a new front end or a full body kit,i do like a lot that invader one so that may be the winner,but check it out give me your most honest opinions about these front chin spoilers along with the rear carbon wing and the rear carbon arc,s


----------



## TigerDejan (Nov 5, 2008)

hmm the front chin was little







if u havent said it , it wouldnt noticed








hope the rieger one will be moore seen on mine








but very nice car








take a look at invader kit , ppi , rieger , theres a whole bunch of them








think the invader kit will need alot of mod. on the car.
ask uaeprince.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (CaliforniaTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaliforniaTT* »_well here is our tt,we are from los angeles california prob the worse place when it comes about these car,parts are hard to get and stuff like that,plus there is hardly any tt owners so we get to have some popularity,we currently have the OSIR fron chin spoilers in our car,they are on the mild side a lot,almost too much to a point where in a couple car shows judges didnt even notice they where aftermarket so i was a little upset about the result of that so,later we will be in the hunting for a new front end or a full body kit,i do like a lot that invader one so that may be the winner,but check it out give me your most honest opinions about these front chin spoilers along with the rear carbon wing and the rear carbon arc,s


Hey CaliforniaTT








Welcome to fourtitude forums, 
Well, looks pretty nice car,
needs lowering and it will be just fine..
H & R springs only would do the job, & believe me, You'll luv it.
or you might go to a bigger rim size, try the 19', and don't tell me that there is no shops gotta rims there, coz United States is the source of the craziest rims ever.
and regarding the kit,
I'll say that you choose it coz it was the only option You've got.
but if you've got any others, you'll choose something else.
after all, it's you, who should decide which one suite, and choose the ultimate one which you feel it suite your requirements. 
nice cap by the way


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

Stasis coils ftw. I think I'll always be saying that but its the only way to go. I'd look into Stasis Engineering if I were you actually, they're located in Cali and they've got some real quality stuff. Good luck with the car, throw up your own thread some time


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks! yeah i just recently contacted stasis about that so we trying to work out a good deal for the coilovers.
about the front pieces yeap i got that feeling when we went to a couple carshows and the judges didnt even notice those chin spoilers so i start to do some re search and the only other i could get was either riegger or the caractere kits wich i am not into those ones,those freaking OSIR pieces where very pricey and for people to not even noticed them is pretty upseting...lol! 
i think on the mild side i really like the invader kit
on the wild side either the pogea racing kit or the apple kit
have you guys seen the pogea kit yet? i dont see it here on the pics?


----------



## TigerDejan (Nov 5, 2008)

why dont u like rieger stuffs ? 
here u got pogea:
http://www.pogea-gmbh.de/index.php?cPath=88_133


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: (TigerDejan)*

the riegger fron lip is two beefy and it almost doesnt flow with the lines of the car,see here are two thing
no1 i really love the way the tt looks already as is and i can leave with it happy for years
no2 we go to a lot of carshows and there the more the better and the flashier the more people see your car so is a very bad gamble here...he he
i really want to do the rite thing on the tt,i dont want to do something wrong and then get slammed he he


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (CaliforniaTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaliforniaTT* »_the riegger fron lip is two beefy and it almost doesnt flow with the lines of the car,see here are two thing
no1 i really love the way the tt looks already as is and i can leave with it happy for years
no2 we go to a lot of carshows and there the more the better and the flashier the more people see your car so is a very bad gamble here...he he
i really want to do the rite thing on the tt,i dont want to do something wrong and then get slammed he he

you, sir, are doininright http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TigerDejan (Nov 5, 2008)

i think it flows as much as oettinger and all the otherr ones








but the invader kit is on its own at the top !








nicest thing ever 


_Modified by TigerDejan at 10:11 AM 11/12/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (CaliforniaTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaliforniaTT* »_
have you guys seen the pogea kit yet? i dont see it here on the pics?

It's not my style, but here we go... as a reference











Pogea Racing...
the web, and communication with these guys sucks..
Like HPA....


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

bingo! thats one problem! a lot of the companys out there aree either in germany or asia,it hapns i dont speak neither one of those languajes he he! so i gotta go around with i can have on hand.
what u guys think about the caractere body kit? the one that looks like the R8
















here you go,i do not like the rear so maybe a combination with the rear riegger may turn out nice?
















i do notice lots of these tt,s look bad because they choose the bad wheel style or size,we staying on the 18" part for now,sam at zmax told us the bigger the more weight you drag so we getting dpe,s in 18" il post a pic later


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (CaliforniaTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaliforniaTT* »_bingo! thats one problem! a lot of the companys out there aree either in germany or asia,it hapns i dont speak neither one of those languajes he he! so i gotta go around with i can have on hand.
what u guys think about the caractere body kit? the one that looks like the R8
i do notice lots of these tt,s look bad because they choose the bad wheel style or size,we staying on the 18" part for now,sam at zmax told us the bigger the more weight you drag so we getting dpe,s in 18" il post a pic later

We've discussed caractere body kit previously, so u might checked on previously page, and we've found out that caractere body kit only fit the silver color, and looks ugly on other colors. such as white, check previous pages to see the white caractere car on real.
Regarding the alloy & wheels, 
I'm using 20' wheel, and my car still spinning like hell.
smaller wheels will add more spinning and loose time while taking off,
Notes: There is rims with the size 22' less weight than 17' build of carbon fiber and light aluminum (Also you'll find it in this thread)
Also we've found out that the best wheel size will be the 19'
Alots of discussion being in this thread if you're interested to read, 
it's all belong of building TT in a better shape, performance and luxury.
I hope u take what suits you, and as NeverOEM said, all the best luck in your choices.


----------



## TigerDejan (Nov 5, 2008)

i think this look ok ... the rear ...


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (CaliforniaTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaliforniaTT* »_bingo! thats one problem! a lot of the companys out there aree either in germany or asia,it hapns i dont speak neither one of those languajes he he! so i gotta go around with i can have on hand.
what u guys think about the caractere body kit? the one that looks like the R8
i do notice lots of these tt,s look bad because they choose the bad wheel style or size,we staying on the 18" part for now,sam at zmax told us the bigger the more weight you drag so we getting dpe,s in 18" il post a pic later


Guys, U are mostly welcome on this site to join the TT discussion and share your ideas all together...
But as uaeprince member already mentionned twice, it's F**ING BORING to see AGAIN the SAME pictures posted within the previous pages






















Please again, there are 14 pages dealing with the subject you came with.

When I come back on a forum where I haven't been for long time (anykind, anywhere), I always read the previous pages before showing my comments...

... question of interest and respect of other members...


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (TigerDejan)*

x2 previous post


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (CaliforniaTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaliforniaTT* »_thanks! yeah i just recently contacted stasis about that so we trying to work out a good deal for the coilovers.
about the front pieces yeap i got that feeling when we went to a couple carshows and the judges didnt even notice those chin spoilers so i start to do some re search and the only other i could get was either riegger or the caractere kits wich i am not into those ones,those freaking OSIR pieces where very pricey and for people to not even noticed them is pretty upseting...lol! 
i think on the mild side i really like the invader kit
on the wild side either the pogea racing kit or the apple kit
have you guys seen the pogea kit yet? i dont see it here on the pics?

x2 previous post
Check out pogea pictures on previous pages!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_Car subscribed in top 100 cars.
Wish me luck guys.
Festival hosted by Barbican & Fast & Furious Movie
in Abu Dhabi -UAE-


Wishing you all the best!!
Please give us the results, whatever they are (got our full support Man!!)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

uaeprince,

Thanx for the uk link for the double din facia.
I will investigate, 'cos the one I have does not fit well. The problem is to find the platic part between the outer oem facia part, and the aftermarket radio.
I use ALPINE, do you remember?
See the left and right gaps with the dashboard (red arrows)
See the top of the screen: it's touching the plastic while opening...








Items come from ThomaCar Parts
http://www.tomacarparts.nl/Dow...f.pdf
The problem is also to find that inner plastic seal part for ALPINE. 'Coz there are a lot of different fitting parts depending on the radio used...


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re:*

The art of the 'detail'!








... and carbon stufffffff










_Modified by Skybird at 3:35 PM 11/12/2008_


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Skybird)*

Custom tuning from japan
































Beauty of lowering...


----------



## TigerDejan (Nov 5, 2008)

@skybird
take a look at pogea racing , they have double din facia ... 
http://www.pogea-gmbh.de/produ...d=214


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_Skybird, 
I've got new info's for you, Just show up and put some comments at least to know that's you're watching my subjects..










Still waiting for tha info, Man...


----------



## Mat Cacciatore (Sep 1, 2008)

what are the rims on the back one with 5 stars??? Thats the exact style i want...


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Skybird)*

I've canceled my subscription...
it looks like 2004 - 2005 car show...
And here is some of the top top top cars they present...








2006 Mustange!! 
2005 Z350
1996 Supra!!!!!
What in hell!
Where is the new brands & where is 2008 2009 cars!
No porsches, no R8, no Lambo's, no SRA's 
& they want me to keep the car for 3 days... between these piece of junks... 
Hell no f***ing way...












_Modified by uaeprince at 1:10 PM 11/27/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Skybird)*

You know what's missing here?!?!?
The Japanese drunk judgers, 
Drinking saki, and getting drunk, then choose a Volfo lol to win this show... 
Goddd...


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (conneem-tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conneem-tt* »_
Yes very good, but only second place.
Beaten by this
















[ 

they'll choose this car again..
loooool


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_I've canceled my subscription...
it looks like 2004 - 2005 car show...
2006 Mustange!! 
2005 Z350
1996 Supra!!!!!
What in hell!
Where is the new brands & where is 2008 2009 cars!
No porsches, no R8, no Lambo's, no SRA's 
& they want me to keep the car for 3 days... between these piece of junks...









Damn!! I understand why U cancel subscription








Funny story that one with drunk Japanese judges http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now that U've got your cam, maybe can I expect some close in & out shots of your car ...


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Skybird)*

hey skybird, is that carbon double DIN for sale anywhere or was that wrapped?


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Nice Video........
Check the timing and where is the TT between these hot cars..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## TigerDejan (Nov 5, 2008)

obaid , do u have TTS or 2.0TFSI ?


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (TigerDejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TigerDejan* »_obaid , do u have TTS or 2.0TFSI ? 

All Specification @ page 1 & 4
2.0 TFSI.


----------



## Mat Cacciatore (Sep 1, 2008)

anyone know what rims those are on the black one?


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: (Mat Cacciatore)*

those are racing hart wheels,kind a like volks so they really dont belong on euro,s, more for like japanese cars but hey if you like thems go for thems


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Mat Cacciatore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mat Cacciatore* »_anyone know what rims those are on the black one?

Here we go, All you wishes comes true..










And here where you can find them...
http://www.envyperformance.com...=4707


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

All the support from my side and saudia arabia fans and APR.
good luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_hey skybird, is that carbon double DIN for sale anywhere or was that wrapped?


Man, I thing it was wrapped coz I found it on a blog. Same car with the front lower wings wich seems to be "homemade"...
At least U see the result...


----------



## Mat Cacciatore (Sep 1, 2008)

19s only? i really want 20s, thats the style i want. I have my heart set on Axis Shine but the biggest that will fit are 19s as well


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Skybird)*


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Skybird)*

that carbon piece for the shifter area ,OSIR makes one,you guys need to check out zmaxautosport.com for great products for the tt and VW,you guys will see our tt there showing off some of their products in there,just ask for sam for a good deal on OSIR pieces


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Finally received Osir Carbon fiber Engine Cover...
looks yummy..





















_Modified by uaeprince at 4:13 AM 11/22/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Here we go... back to work again.. 










I'll photo it b4 and after the process..


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

hey prince how much weight your car gain after you install the brackets for the doors?
usually they double up the oem weights,just wondering


----------



## TigerDejan (Nov 5, 2008)

what does a power pulley do to my car ? saw that neuspeed had one ....


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

every little single thing i have done to the tt is been noticeable and the power pulley wasnt an exception,it felt like the car release some stress after swaping the pulley,the oem one is so freaking heavy compared with the neuspeed,and is a bit smaller but thats not a worry since it comes with a new belt,definitely a must have for all tt,s

(posted at red bull at magnaflow)


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Work done..
installed the new engine cover,
was like this:

now it's this:



Gear knob change, but it was hard work,
Anyone gonna change it.. let him check the suffar of it.. lol

Looks better not only out, but even in..












_Modified by uaeprince at 5:29 PM 11/21/2008_


----------



## TigerDejan (Nov 5, 2008)

obaid:
where did u buy that air intake stuff ...
i want another for mine , but dont know which one to buy =(


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (TigerDejan)*

*Gruppem*
Japan...
http://gruppem.co.jp/news/?itemid=95


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

This Guy is Pro. in Editing Video's
Wish if he's here to do me one.. lol 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## TigerDejan (Nov 5, 2008)

isnt that for quattro ? or is it just that u can have it for quattro too ?
isnt there and company in europe selling those stuffs ?

i saw that u didnt have the new pipes to the air filter , why not ?










_Modified by TigerDejan at 4:10 PM 11/21/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (TigerDejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TigerDejan* »_isnt that for quattro ? or is it just that u can have it for quattro too ?
isnt there and company in europe selling those stuffs ?

i saw that u didnt have the new pipes to the air filter , why not ?









_Modified by TigerDejan at 4:10 PM 11/21/2008_

1st of all, if you checked the Site, you'll find it written it's for the 2.0 TFSI engine, 
but some guys liked it performance and add it to their 3.2 engines


Some others added this part to neospeed pipe together for a better performance...
Anyway, I don't need to do that, I've gotta almost 390hp & I'm not seeking extra.
So I stick to the package manual.
isnt there and company in europe selling those stuffs ?
How would I answer this Question? I live in middle east!
Listen Tiger, I've no problem to answer your questions, but let it be more reasonable.
Man We've hear ya asking long time ago, and you never post one photo of your TT..








Hope my answers satisfy your curiosity


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

MS Design


----------



## TigerDejan (Nov 5, 2008)

here are some ****in pics on my ride




why WOULDNT u know of any european sites , u have ordered from here ? jus because u live where u do , u dont know anything about any other continent ? 
havent u ordered stuffs from GB ?

_Modified by TigerDejan at 5:18 AM 11/22/2008_

_Modified by TigerDejan at 1:33 PM 11/25/2008_

_Modified by TigerDejan at 1:34 PM 11/25/2008_


_Modified by TigerDejan at 1:35 PM 11/25/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*


----------



## TigerDejan (Nov 5, 2008)

@OBAID
can u remove the rieger text on the side ? 
what ET do u have on your rims !?
how was the fitting on the rearbumper ? 
another question , if i buy milltek system , do u think it will fit right into the holes of that rieger rearbumper/skirt
edit: happy with the pics ? ? ? 


_Modified by TigerDejan at 1:36 PM 11/25/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (TigerDejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TigerDejan* »_@OBAID
can u remove the rieger text on the side ? 
what ET do u have on your rims !?
how was the fitting on the rearbumper ? 
another question , if i buy milltek system , do u think it will fit right into the holes of that rieger rearbumper/skirt
edit: happy with the pics ? ? ? 

_Modified by TigerDejan at 1:36 PM 11/25/2008_

Tiger, 
Yes I can, it's only a sticker, but I'm not planning to remove it..
Rims are Eta Beta made in italy black & chrome 20'
As I said before, I do not service my car myself,
Workshops and dealer do the jobs.
so fitting, painting... etc back to workshops.
milltek pipes are so small in Rieger rear, it will look small pipes in big hole.. 
You may review my previous posts to check all these details, 
coz again I'm just repeating my posts ...


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*












_Modified by uaeprince at 1:04 AM 11/29/2008_


----------



## TigerDejan (Nov 5, 2008)

i have , but it doesnt say where u bought your exhaust , and which brand and so on ...
ET is not how big the rims are ... original et on our cars on rims are 50 , if u get 45 or 35 they will get more out of the car, and if u get 50 och 55 or more , thet will get more in to the car ...


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Skybird, NeverOEM... 
it's been while since I've heard from ya..
Where are ya guys?! nothing to add or to say.. Lazy guys


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

The black TT owner, finaly decide to add the TID wing...















Hottest Rabbit.. VW





_Modified by uaeprince at 7:03 PM 12/11/2008_


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

That's an interesting looking GTI. I think it'd look better as a 2 door though, and if they had the widebody molded, installation looks cheap with the screws and I think a Oettinger bumper would be better suited. But it's different for sure, and doesn't look all that bad


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Here is some HD photo's by the new Cam,
it's not the best, coz I'm still trying to learn how to use it well..
but something, better than nothing.. 













_Modified by uaeprince at 5:49 AM 11/30/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Some nice TT photo's
[
[
[
Gear knob..
[
Recaro Seats..
[


----------



## robokn (Aug 26, 2008)

Have you fitted the gear knob yet and if so, how easy was it to fit??
Car looks very nice indeed, needs bigger brakes they kinda look a 
little lost in all that wheel and arch


----------



## robokn (Aug 26, 2008)

Also the black car do you know where he got those LED strips from ????


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

nice shots bro... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what is the brand of your tyres?


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Hey, I've been waiting for long to see those HD pictures...
You car starts to be quite familiar to me and I like it more and more...
Very nice!

Any chance to get closer shots of the back?

The Rieger sticker... Nooooo, I still don't like it...








Give us more shots bro!


_Modified by Skybird at 3:00 AM 11/29/2008_


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: (robokn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robokn* »_Also the black car do you know where he got those LED strips from ????

Looks like a custom job























Using the lens off a Q7 turn signal none the less, to give a chunkier look and some diffusion of the led light. 



































_Modified by conneem-tt at 5:49 AM 11/29/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Skybird, 
Glad to see ya...
I'll post it soon...




_Modified by uaeprince at 5:55 AM 11/30/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (robokn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robokn* »_Have you fitted the gear knob yet and if so, how easy was it to fit??
Car looks very nice indeed, needs bigger brakes they kinda look a 
little lost in all that wheel and arch 

Well, 
You'll have to buy the whole Gear mechanism below it as well..
coz the old one gotta stake with a side button support, 
the new one, gotta front support,
Both stakes are not match, and that's sucks,
The mechanism is so expensive, 
You might visit the dealer workshop to check what I've said.
Another way is to modify the original stake with some metal support,
But no grantees about how long it will remain before it suddenly broke.
Coz you'll be glowing a plastic part with metal, and that's not a strong bond.
I thought it gonna be a piece of cake, it turn to be a headache as well.











_Modified by uaeprince at 7:02 AM 11/29/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Skybird...
Here we go...


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

awesome!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mat Cacciatore (Sep 1, 2008)

those Recaros are DAMN hot!


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

prince those pictures are just amazing! love it,love your car


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (CaliforniaTT)*

Mazen & CaliforniaTT
I'm glad to hear that....
Mat Cacciatore 
Yeah, it is..


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Guys.......
Finally, 
Released a *New Video*......
Hopefully you like it..............
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAdTN8dIBQA

Please add comments....












_Modified by uaeprince at 1:28 PM 12/2/2008_


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

What warning do you have on in the cluster? couldn't see it...


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

I thought you had K04 = 355hp ?
The Stg3 is a different monster with GT2871R


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (EL_3grab)*

That's right.
he has k04 tubo+HPFP+down pipe+front mounted intercooler.
All the stuff are from APR...
the car is flashed to 98 octane RON=340 hps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

Getting some good response on my forum Obaid.
http://www.tt-talk.com/index.p...art=0


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (kevr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevr6* »_What warning do you have on in the cluster? couldn't see it...

It's the LED light Error dear...
I already told ya about this issue, 
You want the LED's you've gotta live with these warning's...


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (EL_3grab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL_3grab* »_I thought you had K04 = 355hp ?
The Stg3 is a different monster with GT2871R

Yup, 355 coz of the K04,
K04 with RON 100 re-maping, end up with 355,
Add the following,
Exhaust system
downpipe (Which it doesn't come with the K04)
Air Intake system
Intercooler, (Which also does not come with the K04)
Man... do the calculating...
K04 come with it fuel injection... and that's all...
Additional... I can upgrade to G35 Turbo kit, which gonna make it pass the 400+ which I'm not willing to do right now..
but you know what... I'm thinking of pushing it to the end....
I've reached the point of saying "Nothing to Loose"...
Anyway, wanna details, u might talk to Mazen, He's the APR dealer here..


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (duo3nan)*

I'm glad you like it bro... Luv your support http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

323hp actually 
http://www.goapr.com/VW/produc....html

_Quote, originally posted by *rolopuentebigotudo* »_
what do you need to get those numbers ? obviosly the kit and a downpipe. but are those numbers of a car fitted wit APR`s IC an carbonio intake or stock IC and engine cover ?!


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Our A3 is equipped with our S3/ED 30 Conversion, APR Full Exhaust, APR Intercooler, APR FSI Fuel Pump and Carbonio cold air intake!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3738215


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (EL_3grab)*

Dear,
the TT of Obaid has around 340 hps because of another parts are fixed than the k04 conversion... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWCHRYS (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_MS Design















WOW ...NICE TT, MAKES ME WANTS TO GET ONE..!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_
It's the LED light Error dear...
I already told ya about this issue, 
You want the LED's you've gotta live with these warning's...









Ahhh...the lower voltage!! Did you try using an inline load resister to simulate normal filament lamp voltage? That's of course if that all that's causing that. Any site that sells replacement LED type bulbs for standard single and dual filament running/turn signal bulbs should sell
them.
And no need to be smartass, I don't live on these forums like I used years ago when I had more free time! Sorry if I forgot you told me this, DEAR!


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (kevr6)*

My dear,the newest car are equipped with something named can bus(500kbit/s).
so whenever u have cut from any wire u will see warnings in the dash panel...
even if u use 100 of resistor.
Obaid fixed all his parts in the agency.... so they know these silly things. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (mazen...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mazen...* »_My dear,the newest car are equipped with something named can bus(500kbit/s).
so whenever u have cut from any wire u will see warnings in the dash panel...
even if u use 100 of resistor.
Obaid fixed all his parts in the agency.... so they know these silly things. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Gotcha, I know the CANBUS exits, wasn't sure if it would work! Also know the CANBUS is different in the TT/A3 then all the rest of the line up. I'll stop asking questions here!


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (EL_3grab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL_3grab* »_323hp actually 
http://www.goapr.com/VW/produc....html

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3738215


Hello there...
Sorry All, I've been traveling the last few days, We've gotta national day off these days + Eid Holiday... 
Anyway, EL_3grab, 
I wish if we have dino here, I wouldn't wait to put it to verify my figures, but in the end, I wouldn't believe that I got a less than these HP's to beet R8's with 420Hp V8 , SLK55 with 474 hp, TT ABT supercharged, EVO 9, Gallardo at the 150, mid point, M3 E46, and I wouldn't mention all small bites like G35, G37, 335, Mustange Cobra 2008,cayman...etc
And I already admitted that I've been beat-ed by Jeep SRT8 + new skyline, Supra modified, 911 modified, 997 turbo... etc
All what I'm saying here, that this car reach a strong point to face all these monsters as a just V4 and base of 200 hp..
so if I'm as u said or mazen said, only 340 hp, I won't dream of even following the R8 at all..
come on guys, R8 is not an easy car.
check it on........


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (kevr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevr6* »_
Ahhh...the lower voltage!! Did you try using an inline load resister to simulate normal filament lamp voltage? That's of course if that all that's causing that. Any site that sells replacement LED type bulbs for standard single and dual filament running/turn signal bulbs should sell
them.
And no need to be smartass, I don't live on these forums like I used years ago when I had more free time! Sorry if I forgot you told me this, DEAR! 

SMARTASS... 
Holly Crab, what was that all about, Close Subject... & check somewhere else for answers, no need for such a lang here...
Holy mary mother of jesus...


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (mazen...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mazen...* »_My dear,the newest car are equipped with something named can bus(500kbit/s).
so whenever u have cut from any wire u will see warnings in the dash panel...
even if u use 100 of resistor.
Obaid fixed all his parts in the agency.... so they know these silly things. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

mashallaaah 3alaik mazen, 9ara7ah, I can relay on you. 
Thanks for all the support,
And We shall start the last phase, Lets arrange for complete package of APR Stage 3, 400+ Hp items, lets push this little car to the maximum hell power... it's time to shut some mouths off.
I'm talking here about a different new big monster turbo kit.


----------



## robokn (Aug 26, 2008)

There is a couple of 400 + MK I TT's in the UK from just 
that little ole 1.8


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (robokn)*

there is a 556 hps audi TT mk1 in saudia arabia...


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Obaid,
no problem my dear.anytime we can begin with the bomb http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_
SMARTASS... 
Holly Crab, what was that all about, Close Subject... & check somewhere else for answers, no need for such a lang here...
Holy mary mother of jesus...









Maybe it's a language barrier...thought you were being smart is all, No Worries then!!


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Uaeprince... guess what...

The world goes mad ... and wrong...








Got my audio+ipod stolen tonight...
Maaan, I'm p*** off...
I jumped out of my bed when I heard the alarm, but too late...

The problem is that those beautiful dvd players have no protection system. The screen is huge and cannot be removed from the player/radio. I think that JVC has a removable front part...
Any suggestion will be welcome.
I don't think I'll go for the same headunit... Of course, the GPS dvd unit will not fit anymore...
Man, what a waste of money!!!


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Wonderfuf video!!!








Man, I showed your car to some friends... Got to say, it's quite agressive...
Very nice shots... And the sound is... mmmmh


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_
All what I'm saying here, that this car reach a strong point to face all these monsters as a just V4 and base of 200 hp..
...
come on guys, R8 is not an easy car.
check it on........









The R8 isn't THAT impressive. 420 is a good stout number, but not that fantastic. And just to be the smartass that I am, it's not a V4, it's an inline 4


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Skybird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skybird* »_Uaeprince... guess what...

The world goes mad ... and wrong...








Got my audio+ipod stolen tonight...
Maaan, I'm p*** off...
I jumped out of my bed when I heard the alarm, but too late...

The problem is that those beautiful dvd players have no protection system. The screen is huge and cannot be removed from the player/radio. I think that JVC has a removable front part...
Any suggestion will be welcome.
I don't think I'll go for the same headunit... Of course, the GPS dvd unit will not fit anymore...
Man, what a waste of money!!!


Holy...








What in hell was that!
Man, I guess you'll have to use glass shade, like the one I use.
so guys well face a hardtime to see, check around.. or even break the glass. coz these films keep the glass hold togather.
I've experince the importance of it when I gotta an accident from the side... toward my door. and if that film was not on the window.. the glass might killed me..
and regarding the GPS, You've gotta sale it to any shop, they'll buy it from u.
Maybe it's the time to buy you a new stereo, and You've gotta look in e-bay, Coz I found a new Original DVD,GPS Full part for our TT's with nice prices. check it, specially in e-bay Germany.
if you're going to buy something like kenwood or alpina, then check all these kinds layout b4 buying, take your time. mostly they came with USB slot. so u can use the flash memory like me.
or like the R32, it gotta card reader slot.. Luvely...
Take your time.. and I'm really feeling bad for your lost.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Skybird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skybird* »_Wonderfuf video!!!








Man, I showed your car to some friends... Got to say, it's quite agressive...
Very nice shots... And the sound is... mmmmh

Glad to know that u like it..
What about the sound bro... not fit? or what did u mean by that?


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (mazen...)*

Mazen...
I was looking at the stg3 upgrade, and all it's written is upgrading only cars with manual transmission,
Can you check if there is something we may add from APR, like the high perfomnace clatches to handle these powers. 
And as you know what we alreadu have in my ride. 
can you list the items to be changed and added to what I already have.
Lets bring this project into life bro


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Obaid,
finally APR has stage 3 for the DSG.
check this out:http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3804782
i will ask chris what we have to change...


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Obaid,
i contacted chris and he says that we have to change
only the stage 3 turbo.
we will not replace the fuel pump and the front mounted intercooler and the down pipe because we will use the one of the k04 convesrion.
the price is 5999$ and there is 10% holidays discount.
feel free to contact me on my email if u have further questions.


----------



## Mat Cacciatore (Sep 1, 2008)

owch! sorry to see that break in.
ive been there, worst feeling ever!
hope insurance covers it and the people responsible for the break in have a terrible accident that dosent kill them but leaves them unable to walk


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: (Skybird)*

that sucks skibird! just not to long ago same thing hapn on my SUV,no window tint and alarm actually didnt even when off after they hit the glass and shater in a million pieces,sound is one of the thing i love the most so for those hatters we upgrade the alarm for a pagin one and we actually double the amount of sound system on it so the robbers dream of it,if they ever try to get close to the SUV,it also keeps the tt protected since almost any little noise makes the alarm go off,get a good alarm with paging system and ad an extra motion sensor


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (mazen...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mazen...* »_Obaid,
finally APR has stage 3 for the DSG.
check this out:http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3804782
i will ask chris what we have to change...

That's great mazen, but I guess we'll need all details for installing from A-Z, + all the required items to avoid what happened last time.
I'll order the Camshaft as well.
Please talk to chris that this time, you'll double check the package b4 sending it.
hmm.. after all of that, can u estimate the hp's I'll got?
We've got the following:
1-ECU upgraded 100 octan
2-intercooler
3-fuel injection.
4-downpipe.
5-Sport Exhausts.
6-Air intake
7-K04 Turbo
We'll change the K04 with the bigger one.
So.
8- Bigger Turbo.
9- Camshaft
Any details about the turbo?
is it something like GT30 or 35
or
Garrett Honeywell Ballistic Series GT2871APR Ball Bearing Turbocharger

Mazen, check the price here, gotta talk to Chris and get me better offer man... I'm Your big Customer








Nobody advertise your things as me.. lol
http://ecodetuning.com/shop/ca...=1344


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

The Black TT owner won again...


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_
That's great mazen, but I guess we'll need all details for installing from A-Z, + all the required items to avoid what happened last time.
I'll order the Camshaft as well.
Please talk to chris that this time, you'll double check the package b4 sending it.
hmm.. after all of that, can u estimate the hp's I'll got?
We've got the following:
1-ECU upgraded 100 octan
2-intercooler
3-fuel injection.
4-downpipe.
5-Sport Exhausts.
6-Air intake
7-K04 Turbo
We'll change the K04 with the bigger one.
So.
8- Bigger Turbo.
9- Camshaft
Any details about the turbo?
is it something like GT30 or 35
or
Garrett Honeywell Ballistic Series GT2871APR Ball Bearing Turbocharger

Mazen, check the price here, gotta talk to Chris and get me better offer man... I'm Your big Customer








Nobody advertise your things as me.. lol
http://ecodetuning.com/shop/ca...=1344


You will need the Stage3 kit without the Fuel pump and the Intercooler
You will use new manifold and turbo
New Injector’s
New Intake with 4" MAF housing
Send the ECU to get re-flashed
You can't use the new camshaft without a proper tune to go along
So, basically $5K-7K said and done, your best bet is to sell the K04
Also, you can't easily go 400+hp with the DSG
The DSG CU need to be re-flashed, higher RPM limiter with optimized shift points
DSG clutches to support the higher HP + TQ
Also to push the engine above 380hp (APR stage3) you will need new con-rods

Good Luck


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (EL_3grab)*

that's great EL-3grab!!!
are u technician??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (EL_3grab)*

just wanted to modify something for Obaid...
APR does not recommend any modifications for the DSG gerabox.they will give the max hps from the dsg with daily use drive car.
the MAF is 3"and not 4".


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (EL_3grab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL_3grab* »_
You will need the Stage3 kit without the Fuel pump and the Intercooler
You will use new manifold and turbo
New Injector’s
New Intake with 4" MAF housing
Send the ECU to get re-flashed
You can't use the new camshaft without a proper tune to go along
So, basically $5K-7K said and done, your best bet is to sell the K04
Also, you can't easily go 400+hp with the DSG
The DSG CU need to be re-flashed, higher RPM limiter with optimized shift points
DSG clutches to support the higher HP + TQ
Also to push the engine above 380hp (APR stage3) you will need new con-rods

Good Luck









Hey El_3grab
As if you see the whole project 
"Creating a TT in high standards with best specifications in and out" , 
Of course it's not the best yet, coz of the lack upgrading sources around me. and 100% of shops here base their upgrading Audi's on buying online, and stealing guys money. so, I'm doing the job myself.
On the other hand, it's only a hobby, not a job. so I'm modifying my car in my extra time.
I appreciate your support by passing ideas,
I guess the best of it is selling the K04 after receiving the new kit.
but.......
I'll rather to take my chances with APR, since they did, do & will keep doing upgrades for this kind of engines.
HPA, advertise for DSG upgrade, but it's not experienced on cars yet, and there is no feedback what so ever about it. So, I won't buy it.
APR gotta feedback in using DSG with Stg3
Check this video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...annel

Stage 3 kit come as a package. with all required parts.
Camshaft, Experienced and it seems fine with one of our friends here.
it could be done. & if there is anything, he'll mention it.
My ECU flashed to the max, and there is nothing to be added to it.
100 octan is the last re-map for my ECU. But, if it need to be done again, why not.
APR said, with stg3 & 100 octan, will get 430 hp, which is super fair enough for this engine.. 
Anyway, I'll discuss it all with APR to come up with best configuration for Stg3.
Thanks bro...
















Check this too....
500 hp for 2.0 engine, 
http://www.ecodetuning.com/sho...=1315 










_Modified by uaeprince at 2:20 AM 12/13/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Hey Guys..
Regarding the New Gear knob mechanism,


You'll need this part, and as u can see, the white plastic pin, gotta front hole, while the old one gotta side hole.
Unfortuantlly, u can't change it seperately, you've gotta buy the whole thing togather. modifying it will work for a small period then it will crack, Costs is around 340$


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Makes sense now. Thanks for posting this Obaid.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

PPI TS Rear Wing... New.
looks like the Porsche GT2


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Skybird, Check this Out
Sound System, looks Awesome by Inavder...


Hot Seats by Invader as well...


Hot Stuff


----------



## robokn (Aug 26, 2008)

Seats look nice as does the PPi rear wing but the install looks awful


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

that sound system looks mega japanese lol







,cant they work on their own cars ha ha!


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

talking about sound,how come no one has never put in here pics of their sound system! of course if they upgrade it,i am almost done finishing my souns upgrade so pics will go up as soon as i finish it


----------



## robokn (Aug 26, 2008)

I will show mine later this week as I am having a JL Audio install mids tweeters, sub the lot all done with the highest end JL stuff cables the lot


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: (robokn)*

man! jl audio i wont even go there! i been trying to use their clean sweep and keep me up for two days straight then i did some re search and turns out i need it the summing device from jl audio,another way to spend more money on jl audio crap (personally) so i keep trying and trying and nothing so i got so tired to a point a decide to just get a quik solution,next day DONE! what did the job a PAC adaptor that cost me only $29 USD compared to the jl audio stuff, clean sweep 441 dsp cost me $200 plus the ssi summing device $100,i waste $300 very valuable dollars just because i keep thinking that putting jl audio was gonna be the sh!t BUT NOP NOP,the wiring is just common brand (absolute),all speakers are rockford fosgate,woofer is a kicker on a q-logic box and the amp is a 5 channel amp HI FONIC,believe me after the jl audio fiasco i really dont care about top brands,i care about functioness,and should i mention i been doing it all my self! no sound shop has touch this car yet lol,not enough trust,just like you sound shops will push you to get the top notch stuff saying there is nothing better out there,BUT in reality there is,i am almost done with the whole installation too so as soon as i finish it i will post pics of it!,but i do wish you the best with the jl audio set up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## robokn (Aug 26, 2008)

I am using shallow fit subs and HD amps all the latest stuff heard it in a demo car and the sound is fantastic trust me I have spent thousands of so called top quality and never really performed but this does


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah at first i wanted all the focal series including their new red amp. because it will match the color of my tt but then i change my mind and go a little more flow with the jl audio plan,then my nightmare started,see the diference with me is i always liked to do all the installation my self,and a 2008 audi tt wasnt the exception,i had to recognize every one and single wire in order to run it the right way,i do already have some pics ready but there,s a bunch that i still havnt upload so i will prob do that tonight,so lets start with the door panels,here is a pic of the door panel already with the new speakers installed:








i did an adition of 3 and a half rockford fosgate speakers on the top,before those there was just a black panel with no speakers so here it is








here is another pic of the new speakers the rockford fosgate components fitted right where the oem grill was before so it was perfect,the new tweteers where installed right where the oem where before
















here are a couple pics of the oem amp,on the US version is located on the rear part of the driver side,i heard that on the euro version is on the oposite side but i am not too sure about it:
















and here i the fix of all my headaches the PAC system right on top of the oem amp:








and here is the view of the bottom of the hatch space after i remove all that useless stuff i run all the wiring underneath there including the fuses in line:








sorry my pics are a little bad,i took them with my blackberry all the time lol,but i will post the rest of thems tonight so you guys can check them out


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Hey Guys...
Nice work CaliforniaTT... 
You should open a shop..








Just Got my new HD "10.2 Mega Pixel" Video Cam to make some pro movies..
It's the latest in the market, but I believe that it doesn't do the HD clips which they present in the huge LCD for advertisement...
Guess the market Cam's will always remain behind, and if you wanna a pro one, You've gotta buy something similar to the one's they use in the Television Studio's...
Anyway... We'll see the results soon... 
Hope it gonna be better than the previous...
Regarding the Sound systems, 
Mostly guys gotta a Boss system in their new TT's..
So they mostly don't wanna miss with it.. and leave it as it is...
donno really what's the best sound system, but JVL gotta strong one as I saw & heard in the motor show "Demo" 

So CaliforniaTT Good Luck with this huge work…
Both of ya, how about if you post a small video with the final result like this video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Tc5BbC6wSA


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah i will make a quik video once all the sound is done,the tt doesnt have the bose sound,it just came with the regular sound with the stereo built in navigation with bluetooth thats the reazon i wanted to keep the oem stereo,it also came with the i pod hook up on the glove compartment,the onlt thing i dont like about it is that it wont show me song tittles or artist,but other than that is fine,our previous car was built with the bose sound package a G35 coupe and it was actually really really good to a point i never felt like messing around with it


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (CaliforniaTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaliforniaTT* »_yeah i will make a quik video once all the sound is done,the tt doesnt have the bose sound,it just came with the regular sound with the stereo built in navigation with bluetooth thats the reazon i wanted to keep the oem stereo,it also came with the i pod hook up on the glove compartment,the onlt thing i dont like about it is that it wont show me song tittles or artist,but other than that is fine,our previous car was built with the bose sound package a G35 coupe and it was actually really really good to a point i never felt like messing around with it

With all respect to what you've done already to the sound, but I guess the car speakers are alright, but it lack of base, so if u added Subwoofer & Amplifer with right amount of bass, you'll end up by an awesome sound... 
For sure, it won't be like the G35, coz the G35 gotta a big amount of speakers with full surround system, like the one in the Porsche.
By the way, do you have any idea, that the Lamborghini Gallardo gotta the same 100% stereo you've got..! Only different is the software...


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

wow i didnt knew about been the same stereo that the lambos have,the oem speakers that the tt came with did sound great all together and i was just like you at first were all i thought the sound need it was just a little bit of bass,but as usual i couldnt hold my self so i went the extra mile and got the whole thing together,so by now all the speakers have been replaced,the only one that remain oem is the center speaker in the dash,the oem stereo will stay and i dont have any plan to replace it,pictures will be up tomorrow stay tuned he he


----------



## iSot (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_









Does someone know what wheels are these ? Model etc... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif -iSot


----------



## robokn (Aug 26, 2008)

well the speakers are all in and the sound is something else it is not finished by any means but the doors are all covered in Dynamat and all the cable are run to where they should be. I have not done the full sub install as yet as I am trailing a 8" sub in a ported box behind the passenger side, i like the sound that much we are probably going to go with two 8" subs in an two enclosed boxes using the factory grills either side all being powered by the amp in the boot so keeping with my overall plan of subtle but very modified, i will stick up some images tomorrow when I get them off the camera


----------



## robokn (Aug 26, 2008)

Cali TT i have had the speaker rings all done in MDF rather than that flimsy plastic thing from Audi and covered the whole door in Dynamt maybe worth a look as it improves the sound considerably. Also the clean sweep is only for OE head units as it gives a flat signal from which to work with


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (iSot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iSot* »_
Does someone know what wheels are these ? Model etc... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif -iSot


The wheels on this TT are made by Rays and are the Sebring GSM Type X.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: (robokn)*

keeping the oem stereo was the reazon i bought those clean sweep thingis! but they just didnt do nothing on my favor to ease my installation,with the PAC was really easy,i finish the whole set up yesterday night with really good results,i added a baby kenwood eq for a better response,at first i test it with all kinds of music then i finish with what we always listen wich is rock and heavy metal,i test it with a rock band that we just went and see probably like a month ago and let me tell you even my wife keep saying it does sound like we are there again on the concert,just blasting music that feels like live concert all run with only one 8" kicker,we drove the car with our friend that owns a sound shop and he really like the installation BUT he told me that woofer box was done wrong,so thats another sample of paying too much money for a name brand,that freaking box is made by "Q-logic" specially design for that woofer,so in the end i will have a better box done to obtain better results and probably pay much less than that Q-logic box,it is always good to come across a honest sound shop because they will share the real secrets about better sound spending much lower money i been bugging that guy so much the whole entire year,today we bought him a christmas present a jhonny walker bottle he he


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

ok well here it is the final work done,very discret but good enough for some showing,i will be using this set up for a few months,then i will upgrade it once i get bored of it he he:








photos didnt turn out the best sorry!,you can also take a good eye at the piece on top of the system along with the amp rack,i re upholstered them in black perforated suede,so i first remove that wierd looking cloth and install this nice suede
















here are the rear speakers rockford fosgate three way,i left the oem tweteer intact as you notice,it didnt came in my way so i just left it were it is:








and here is the rest of the system:
the crossover for the front components rockford fosgate t series.
hi fonic amp. is a 5 channel amp feeding the whole entire system with power to spare still.
kicker L7 series 8" dual voice coil in a Q-logic box,the box will go bye bye next week and have a custom one for even better performance
















































i actually forgot to take some pics of the new rockford tweteers installed were the oem goes in the dash i will take some soon from those,but yeah final result is a system very discret not overly done wit great great results,i must say unlike my previous cars,the installation for the whole system was really easy since the battery and oem amp are located all in the back,plus having the car battery so close,you really wont be needing a capacitor for extra feeding at all same with wiring you can go a little lower on gauge with no worrys since amps are located so close to the battery for power,with the new box for the woofer i will be upgradin also the eq for an audiocontrol for much more functionality since i run so much new speakers,this finally concludes my little nightmare with the DIY sound system on the tt.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Black matt vs Brilliant black


----------



## robokn (Aug 26, 2008)

I am looking to do something similar with my carbon bonnet, when it finally arrives


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Just Posted The 2nd Video... 
Hopefully you like it.. 

http://video.google.com/videop...hl=en
Couldn't upload it in Youtube coz our connection provider blocked the site... 
Anyway... 
for time being.. it will stay in google video's


----------



## epoh (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Hi Prince,
1 word....AWESOME.. nice video and an excellent TT...
I am very glad to have my TT in the same red colour as your power rocket!!!








CHeers


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (epoh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *epoh* »_Hi Prince,
1 word....AWESOME.. nice video and an excellent TT...
I am very glad to have my TT in the same red colour as your power rocket!!!








CHeers

I'm Glad you like it bro .........


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Now... High Definition (HD) Video's Here... 




Enjoy


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*











_Modified by uaeprince at 12:55 AM 12/27/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Just Gotta my new Cayenne GTS 
0-100 @ 5.7 sec, 405hp, 
& Directly, Start the modifications, 
check it now, and next week, You'll see a new look ..lol








Can't keep my hands away... Gotta make it pretty.. 





Hopefully it will look better after adding some magic touchs...


----------



## epoh (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Nice present for yourself prince!! 








Cheers


----------



## epoh (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: (epoh)*

Hi guys...

Just had my shoes changed on my TT
Christmas Present for myself!!







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
















Rays Strahlen ME in 19inches +38 offset, 9.5kgs
Using tyres 245/35/19
Apologise for the poor photo...taken from my phone...
Cheers


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (epoh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *epoh* »_Hi guys...

Just had my shoes changed on my TT
Christmas Present for myself!!







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

Rays Strahlen ME in 19inches +38 offset, 9.5kgs
Using tyres 245/35/19
Apologise for the poor photo...taken from my phone...
Cheers


hmmmmm... 
You definitely need to lower your car as soon as possible..
coz these Rims looks awesome when it's lowered...
On the other hand, 
you don't have to buy Brembo to have the drilled rotors..
You can buy them separately and with acceptable price.
Also Paint the caliper red coz it fit the car...
if you added them, the Wheels package gonna look WaaW...
I'll add the site soon so you have a look at them.. 
Man,,, Great start, but you can't stop now,
You've gotta make it perfect set..









Here is the Part

Only cost 179 $ from 
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...aking
These with your rims & red paint caliper will look awesome..
Think about it..
My case,
I should buy the whole system, coz I really needs the brakes.
it's only that I'm busy with the new car, and postponing this one for a little bit till i finish.









_Modified by uaeprince at 5:48 PM 12/29/2008_


_Modified by uaeprince at 5:50 PM 12/29/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Check this race out... Awesome..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Sachs offered High performance Clutch's
Original Clutch

Sachs kit fitted


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

new clutches for DSG?


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_new clutches for DSG?

Follow your car details to see the clutchs 
http://webcat.zf-trading.com/index.asp?SPR=4


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

hey prince let me know the result after that new clutch,i will really like to know more about it


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (CaliforniaTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaliforniaTT* »_hey prince let me know the result after that new clutch,i will really like to know more about it

Hey bro...
it's not mine, but I'm already mailing these guys to check the prices and fitting issues.
Happy new year, and I'll come back 2 u with feedback..


----------



## wsisback (Dec 31, 2008)

what exhaust kit is this?










_Modified by wsisback at 8:17 AM 12/31/2008_


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

thanks prince,happy new year to you too


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

hi UAEprince,
u have good taste.. I have a Audi tt Mk1 and I am going to get a Mk2 soon..
can u do me a favour, u posted a widebody DTM-style audi tt Mk2..
could u show me where u got them from..or any more pixs of that car?
thanks..
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (CaliforniaTT)*

Milltek Quad with black ceramic tips.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (robingohtt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robingohtt* »_hi UAEprince,
u have good taste.. I have a Audi tt Mk1 and I am going to get a Mk2 soon..
can u do me a favour, u posted a widebody DTM-style audi tt Mk2..
could u show me where u got them from..or any more pixs of that car?
thanks..
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Welcome bro..
Real DTM in Page 5
DTM Style in Page 14 by Skybird
DTM Style Website: 
http://www.invader.co.jp/


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

thanks, mate
so u dont know where u took that pix from?
it's important as my company makes widebody kits for Audi TTs.. all DTM style..
We have the Audi TT Mk 1 version.
On a coupe and roadster (street version)
Race version has a full GT wing, front canards, front fender lourves..race version add-ons still in development
We are working on a Mk2 version now at the same time..



_Modified by robingohtt at 7:32 AM 1-2-2009_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Sure...
it's from DTM Norisring 2008 
Here is some Extra Photo's










_Modified by uaeprince at 2:23 AM 1/17/2009_


----------



## iroccc (Dec 30, 2008)

is 19'' to big for new TT?? and where to find this armrest?
http://i211.photobucket.com/al...1.jpg


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Guys Check this up....
http://www.audiblog.nl/
http://www.audiblog.nl/?p=9607











_Modified by uaeprince at 9:18 AM 1/5/2009_


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (iroccc)*

Thats my car.lol


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Obaid, found this and thought of you.
http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/n...19194


----------



## miarpe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Does anyone know where to find more info regarding the race TT:s on Norrisring ?


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*











_Modified by uaeprince at 2:06 PM 2/26/2009_


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

FAr better choice Obaid.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (duo3nan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duo3nan* »_FAr better choice Obaid.

Finally gotta some time to spend on this car again...
duo3nan.. 
I really hope so..
Just Placed two orders,
The big 370mm brake system.. 
PPI Big Wing
Start Counting days.. Till it arrive
I'll call it *phase 1*
*phase 2*
High Performance Clatchs
GT30 Turbo kit
Bigger Injectors
Engine & transsmission upgrade parts.
*phase 3 *
Reflash ECU
For Upgrading the car to 500hp
I'll collect items 1st.
Then I'll install them at once.
but brakes and rear Spoiler, will installed directly.
I'll keep ya update....


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

nice Video..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*











_Modified by uaeprince at 3:32 AM 1/24/2009_


----------



## robokn (Aug 26, 2008)

Sorry but that looks awful and would not go well with the lines of the car at all


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (robokn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robokn* »_Sorry but that looks awful and would not go well with the lines of the car at all

Well, I guess it's true, but the carbon fiber always seducing me..


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

that thing does look pretty bad,specially on that kind of car where the arodynamics have been tested thousand of times in order for thems to get the best out of that car,until now i havnt seen a rice eater coming up with a real performance body kit for this car,not even mine,s all they did was some simple front carbon difussers and a rear carbon plate,means that not even those guys from mine,s could figure out a good way to make something useful for it,so same goes for the tt,almost no piece out there will really truly help on the performance of the car because almost everything is done in that audi space aluminum


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

i need your guys input and help here for a wheel fitment,there is a couple wheels i like first one is
bbs ch black edition 18x8 will fit like a glove with a 50 offset selling for $1000 set








and then there are this wheels 
"SAVINI dblack sv72"
in 20"x8.5" fronts with a 35 offset and the rears are 20"x10" with a 45 offset








the savini wheels are beatiful but the offset may sound like a serious to fit mission
and the bbs are just great too,you can never go wrong with bbs and they kinda go with the red color of the tt
prices are only $500 USD away from each set wich i think is a good deal for 20"s 
you guys think those savinis will fit maybe with a spacer or maybe they will go in the tt just fine,i really need to know since i am about to decide on one of each set prob by this coming tuesday


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_




I want this front for my Car










http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

And California, you can't do BBS CHs, those were my idea! Although I won't be doing the red lip; beautiful wheel none the less. And who is selling them for 1k? I want in on that!


_Modified by NeverOEM at 9:24 PM 1/18/2009_


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

damn man i didnt sayd the price and you got it ha ha! yeah the guy is asking $1000 for them new never used,the guy lives like 20 minutes away from my place so u outta luck he he,i really want to find out about those savini wheels i know they may look to big but they are nice


----------



## robokn (Aug 26, 2008)

10 wide will rub big time as my 9.5 do a little and they look far too bling, you can't go wrong with BBS unless your going for BIG brakes then clearance becomes an issue with the caliper


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (robokn)*

If you ain't rubbin', then you ain't dubbin'.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (CaliforniaTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaliforniaTT* »_i need your guys input and help here for a wheel fitment,there is a couple wheels i like first one is
bbs ch black edition 18x8 will fit like a glove with a 50 offset selling for $1000 set
and then there are this wheels 

the savini wheels are beatiful but the offset may sound like a serious to fit mission
and the bbs are just great too,you can never go wrong with bbs and they kinda go with the red color of the tt
prices are only $500 USD away from each set wich i think is a good deal for 20"s 
you guys think those savinis will fit maybe with a spacer or maybe they will go in the tt just fine,i really need to know since i am about to decide on one of each set prob by this coming tuesday 

For BBS Price http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Design hmmmm... not my style.. 
the red lip will look cool coz your car is red.
in black cars, it looks nice as well.. I'll post pic... 
Regarding the Carbon Fiber, 
I agree that the nissan Skyline 35 gotta issue regarding the bodykits
till now, non gotta better bodykits, Base car looks better...


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

will the rubbing get fix with those forge wheel spacers?
man that suck if i cant he he the guy is asking only $1400 for thems,two piece wheels call me a nerd but i was playing need for speed underground last nigh trying to see wich wheels will look better since both sets are on the game as well as the tt


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (CaliforniaTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaliforniaTT* »_will the rubbing get fix with those forge wheel spacers?
man that suck if i cant he he the guy is asking only $1400 for thems,two piece wheels call me a nerd but i was playing need for speed underground last nigh trying to see wich wheels will look better since both sets are on the game as well as the tt

I saw that...
in here... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfqlnK3P3MA
at exactly 2:02 








epoh gotta nice Rims..
















Rays Strahlen ME in 19inches +38 offset, 9.5kgs
Using tyres 245/35/19









It would look perfect if you upgrade the brake system later.
but in BBS case it won't be appeare...
think about it..












_Modified by uaeprince at 11:35 AM 1/19/2009_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

_Modified by uaeprince at 12:03 PM 1/19/2009_


_Modified by uaeprince at 2:09 PM 2/26/2009_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Gallardo Rims looks Awesome as Well....












_Modified by uaeprince at 12:16 PM 1/19/2009_


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

how about this: a little lower on categorie but they still look nice
19 tsw montage with a black face








they are 45 offset so i do think i will need spacers with those,maybe not since they are 19


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (CaliforniaTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaliforniaTT* »_how about this: a little lower on categorie but they still look nice
19 tsw montage with a black face
they are 45 offset so i do think i will need spacers with those,maybe not since they are 19

CaliforniaTT
That's fine... but if you're looking for those type.. maybe u should look at these as well.. 
oettinger








or 








both looks quit close to yours.. check the prices and decide what suit ya


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (duo3nan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duo3nan* »_Obaid, found this and thought of you.
http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/n...19194

duo3nan...... thanks bro..
I'm not planning to tune this car, it's luxury car with sport package.
bose system, beige Alcantara, dark wood interior, platinum frames, magnesium gear knob, white clusters, 405hp engine, bixnon, led lights Nav, bluetooth, phone, DVD, mp3,TV tune, heating seats, memory..etc
it's f**** loaded man.. everything in place.
I just add some contrast at the colors, fitting the black frames, grille…etc with matt silver.
Before..like this

After

looks fine to me..










_Modified by uaeprince at 4:08 AM 1/24/2009_


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

wonderful for me too


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

New bodykits..



















hmmmmmm.. nice.. even if it's not related.. lol




















_Modified by uaeprince at 7:13 AM 1/27/2009_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*














































nice rims as well..










_Modified by uaeprince at 7:25 AM 1/27/2009_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*


----------



## dinopjetrovic (Aug 27, 2008)

some nice TT's on here


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

another invasion of asian products ha ha! for the european car,there is nothing more dumber than build kits from asia and actually ask as much or even more then what a european kit cost,those guys drink too much beer


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Some New videos... Challanges
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v..._page
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v..._page


----------



## Sly335i (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: What do you Think about it... (uaeprince)*

Here's my pick.......http://pictureposter.audiworld.com/138589/stance.jpg[/IMG]

_Modified by Sly335i at 6:31 PM 3-15-2009_[URL="http://pictureposter.audiworld.com/138589/wc.jpg"]http://pictureposter.audiworld.com/138589/w3.jpg

_Modified by Sly335i at 6:33 PM 3-15-2009_

_Modified by Sly335i at 6:34 PM 3-15-2009_


_Modified by Sly335i at 6:35 PM 3-15-2009_


----------



## TigerDejan (Nov 5, 2008)

just wanted do say am selling my TT







ordered a BMW 335 Coupe


----------



## Sly335i (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (TigerDejan)*

You will love it! Its a very driver friendly car, So enjoy brother!


----------



## GLI_r8cer (Sep 13, 2004)

any links on where to buy the invader kit, in english??


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 


_Modified by uaeprince at 2:15 PM 2/26/2009_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Finally......
PPI Spoilers arrived.......................


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Congrats. I was wondering where you went! When are you putting the PPI gear on?


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (iModTTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModTTS* »_Congrats. I was wondering where you went! When are you putting the PPI gear on?

Hey bro...
I was in vacation... little bit away..
The Car at the workshop right now, but we're going through days off, so I'll say Wed.. 

Guys...
Check this out, 
how to upgrade your gear knob from the normal to TTS style, without buying the whole thing..(Like I did)...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

guess WHAT??? he he!
well finally we decided to go for them,the guy was just not getting luck selling them wheels so we trow him a last offer and it go thru so wheels got sold at $850 USD somebody beat that price ha ha! not to mention he spend even more money sending the wheels to have them red pinstripped
















not bad at all for the price and for a first stage plus the show season is about to start so we must be ready he he!

i forgot to mention, this wheels where never installed an any car since he bought them, i guess he buy them for hes A4 but he was goin to need a big spacer set up so he didnt want to go for that and he just try to re sell them he sayd he lost so much money on this wheels he say he spend about $3000 total including red pinstripped so we got them for only $850






































_Modified by CaliforniaTT at 2:35 PM 2-27-2009_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (CaliforniaTT)*

Awesome......
The Red pinstripped..... looks just perfect.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

hmmmmm... 
Check this out...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKLIpMPr6Ws
Amazin~


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

dont be jealous man that sh!t aint street legal plus we all seen what an RB motor can do,is too old now just like the sr20,s people are selling those engines n the craigslist for about $500


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (CaliforniaTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaliforniaTT* »_


















now it just needs to be slammed


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

yeap i am trying to find some nice springs and actually some spacers to give the car a more flushed look,maybe eibach springs or something else i was trying to contact neuspeed and they actually told me they dont even have springs for the tt yet????? isnt a vendor selling some here with free shipping.....


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

the Neuspeed springs you'll find aren't engineered for the TT. They fit, but they won't drop the car any, probably raise it actually.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_the Neuspeed springs you'll find aren't engineered for the TT. They fit, but they won't drop the car any, probably raise it actually.

CalTT Check my build up thread for some pics of my TTS lowered on H&R springs. Great new stance, and no rubbing on 19"s...
http://forums.fourtitude.com/z...age=2


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*










Waiting for Spoiler's get painted.....











_Modified by uaeprince at 6:24 AM 3/1/2009_


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: (robingohtt)*

what wheels are those?








_Modified by Golf-classic at 4:39 AM 3/2/2009_


_Modified by Golf-classic at 4:52 AM 3/2/2009_


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

just in case someone is interested i am selling my 18 wheels in the 5x112 clasiffieds check them out!


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

a video of my tt 2.0 tfsi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v..._page
there is not much done on the car
just lowered on h&r 
audi s-line wheels for the winter
forge spacer
cleaned the trunk
next
20" wheels,milltek,pipercross filter remap....


----------



## phawx (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Re: (Skybird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skybird* »_Custom tuning from japan


























Hey guys, I'm looking for that kinda foglight grille (that looks OEM but is actually mesh instead of a mesh-patterned solid piece.
Any idea who made these ones? If not, anyone wanna work on a DIY project with me???


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (phawx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phawx* »_
Hey guys, I'm looking for that kinda foglight grille (that looks OEM but is actually mesh instead of a mesh-patterned solid piece.
Any idea who made these ones? If not, anyone wanna work on a DIY project with me???









Review Page "8"


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Golf-classic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf-classic* »_what wheels are those?








_Modified by Golf-classic at 4:39 AM 3/2/2009_

_Modified by Golf-classic at 4:52 AM 3/2/2009_

So sorry, 
Can not locate the rims brand...


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Quick photo's for the new Rear Spoiler...










































The new TT PPI gotta nice look in the front...
but awful rear lower spoiler.
So, the rear wing looks like the new TT RS wing,
but this still gotta the mechanism to move, 
the RS lost that mechanism
In addition of that...
I've tried to have the Hood as well.. but it seems it's only for show,
not for production.
The side mirror is modified as well.
donno, guess they've changed everything.. 
Still waiting for the brakes to arrive...












_Modified by uaeprince at 2:34 AM 3/13/2009_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Lovely TT design's


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_
Lovely TT design's

























I think I just threw up in my mouth a little


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Re: (phawx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phawx* »_
Hey guys, I'm looking for that kinda foglight grille (that looks OEM but is actually mesh instead of a mesh-patterned solid piece.
Any idea who made these ones? If not, anyone wanna work on a DIY project with me???









They are DIY.
Rather than drill each individual hole out, you take the fog grills off and sand the back side until you are only left with the mesh structure, takes a good while to do and might be a bit fragile but they do look good


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Another Video..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgHCydEB3cs


----------



## robokn (Aug 26, 2008)

I know where you can get similar mesh to the TT RS


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Exciting Race...
Even the lost against Jaguar XK 300hp V8 4.2L
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0-Nymfe0yM
Enjoy the race...


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (robokn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robokn* »_I know where you can get similar mesh to the TT RS
 In the interest of keeping my resources available, can you share your resource with ol' iModTTS?


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

well we havnt been here for a little while and for good reazons he he,we just had some pieces done by fiber images that made the tt look crazy,check the pics:
we did a custom red with black carbon fiber wind splitter for the front and also we made a copy of the boring OSIR lip spoilers and create them in red and black carbon fiber,after the result people actually did notice the diference because we went to a car show :hot import nights" in anaheim CA and people just wont stop staring at the carbon pieces,overall i think they look great,and next week they will have a rear wind diffuser made in the same red and black carbon,not to crazy but something nice and fancy looking,the best thing is that everything is custom made just for our car,i made the molds in cardboard and then they create them in carbon,i told them to made the front one a little oversized for a more DTM look
















next week will be getting also the APR splitter rods,they will basically hold better the carbon splitter and it will make it look more meaner and aggressive so i will keep it posted.
we have a custom paint job in the way also so we are trying to decide the color


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (CaliforniaTT)*

Dear CaliforniaTT....
Car looks awesome, and I'm eager to see what else can you do for the sides and back..
on the other hand...
I won't recommend you to do the DTM unless you're sure about the place you live not full with humping roads..
I saw these movies which gotta car speeding and jumping then hit the ground like hell.. all in the United states..
Fast and Furious (Part 1) When the Supra trace the bike.
The Rock, when driving the Ferrari...
Shooter, in the way of running away of police
and so on... 
All shows the streets are humping up and down.. and it's really scary if you jumped by mistake and screw the front carbon fiber DTM spoiler..
So, take care while driving it,
for my case.... 
and coz I added so much in the car...
Man I can't play with my car coz I'm afraid to screw it by mistake...
I really wanna do such things.. like this video..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v..._page


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Good News... 
Just received my huge brakes... 
took the car directly to the Agency Workshop... 
Finally...


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

701 posts! That says it all. Sweeeet.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Fissues)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fissues* »_701 posts! That says it all. Sweeeet.

Thanx Fissues...









Brake System Fit in, Car look something else now.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Stasis Monobloc 4 - 370mm Big Brake System 
ALCON 4 Piston Monobloc Caliper 
ALCON 370mm x 28mm (14.5") Floating Rotors 
STaSIS Caliper Mounting Bracket & Hardware 
SBS Brake Pads 
Motul 5.1 Brake Fluid 
Goodridge Stainless Steel and Coated Brake lines 












_Modified by uaeprince at 3:54 AM 3/30/2009_


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

This last picture is freakin' amazing!


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Another photo..


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Do you have more pics of the PPI rearwing up and down. ?
Jarod.


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Hi!
Just to congratulate U for the car. initially I didn't like the body kit, and still not my favorite, but honnestly, car looks like a real beast...
Very nice mods!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

here is my tt
just fitted the new wheels today 20" and audi








hier de pics


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (Golf-classic)*

Holy crap, and I thought my 19's looked big!!








I guess they'd look bigger if I lowered it some.


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: (Golf-classic)*

@ Golf-classic.
Did you need spacers/adapters.
I believe the offset is 60.
Jarod.


_Modified by The Pretender at 3:05 PM 4/7/2009_


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

yes adabtors from 112 to 130


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: (Golf-classic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf-classic* »_yes adabtors from 112 to 130

And 10-15-20mm. ?
Jarod.


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

depents how wide you want he
i have 15mm front 20mm rear


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: (Golf-classic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf-classic* »_depents how wide you want he
i have 15mm front 20mm rear

Thanks for the info.
Jarod.


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

AN UPDATE!
we got front H&R spacers in 8mm,it does look better,iwe got APR rods and molding for the carbon wind splitter made such a nice diference,and we give the TT a nice dosis of red bull,he sure liked it


----------



## robokn (Aug 26, 2008)

Sorry not a fan of those ruin the clean lines of the TT IMHO


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

DTM look,euro for euro thats what i like


----------



## thelaststrum13 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: (CaliforniaTT)*


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

god!!! i need to get me one of those back bumpers....he he


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

i up-graded my brakes
from 2.0 tfsi
in TTS brakes


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: (Golf-classic)*

You put only the TT-S logo on it, right. ?
Jarod.


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

haha no
put the hole tts brakes on it


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: (Golf-classic)*

Only the calipers or also the rotors. ?
Jarod.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: (The Pretender)*

everything so calipers and also the rotors.


----------



## robokn (Aug 26, 2008)

Car looks great apart from the RS badge spoils a great car


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

couple new things in the TT....enjoy! lol!
























OSIR design carbon fiber engine jacket,looks really nice and it actually clears my intake,next will be neuspeed engine cover


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

you should make your own thread California. That way you won't have to hi-jack prince's thread anymore


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah i may do that lol,i still need to post pics of the whole new sound set up we just had done so maybe that will be the start


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (CaliforniaTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaliforniaTT* »_couple new things in the TT....enjoy! lol!
OSIR design carbon fiber engine jacket,looks really nice and it actually clears my intake,next will be neuspeed engine cover

Great work bro,,,
How does it feel now after unleashing the dragon breath.. Cool haah


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*










With Red Bull Chopper -Air Race 2009 - Abu Dhabi, UAE




















_Modified by uaeprince at 8:03 PM 5/21/2009_


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

NEW sound pics and TID paddle shifters


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (CaliforniaTT)*

That's great work,
The layout should be Red with black not only black bro..
I think it's a very easy job in USA, especially after we all see in the movies... 
You'll also need this to make the panel perfect








any news about the rear bumper, an't u planning to modify it as well?
Keep it up bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks prince but yeah we already have in plan to buy the center piece from TID,the guy here at zmax auto sport haves most of the pieces so,it gets really hard to decide what to but everytime we go to his shop lol.
i am trying to decide for the rieger back bumper or the caractere full kit,for some reazon it looks like down here in california the audi scene is just not getting up there,on the other way more and more carshows are taking away the audi trophie categorie so i get very discouraged sometimes and makes me feel like tradin it for somethins else.
there is to much love for japanese cars more than euros here in california so will se about what to do either go all way strong or go with a new car!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (CaliforniaTT)*

This Vimeo vid is epic!
http://www.vimeo.com/794444


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Not bad for HPA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1vPERMtrjs


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Adding the Red trims to my 20' black rims...
Before Adding









After Adding


----------



## robokn (Aug 26, 2008)

Where did you get your brakes from as I cant seem to find red ones anywhere, only silver


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (robokn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robokn* »_Where did you get your brakes from as I cant seem to find red ones anywhere, only silver

hey robokn,
what's up bro... still building your car!
can't you feel enough..








RRRRRRight.. it's original Silver bro, 
painted in the Agency Red and white...


----------



## robokn (Aug 26, 2008)

Cool thats what I am after, no the car is on hold as I was rear ended and the car is a bit of a mess at the mo, should have posted up some pictures but it's on the TT forum


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Very Nice.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (The Pretender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Pretender* »_Very Nice.

The Pretender
I'm glad you like it..









robokn
Go for it if you wish bro.. It looks and perform Just fine...
But my advice,
Check the TT-RS original brake sit price + fitting if it is the same.. go for OEM Audi parts..


----------



## sump scraper (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_Adding the Red trims to my 20' black rims...
Before Adding









After Adding


























http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
that thing is gross


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (sump scraper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump scraper* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
that thing is gross 

Huh, I guess we'll have to get UAE to send you plans of his next move, to earn your approval first next time huh champ? You got the wrong place for trolling brutha, we're not down for it here. Fact.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

but we are for letting people express opinions bro, I say take it with a grain of salt or whatever that maxim is.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re:  (sump scraper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump scraper* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
that thing is gross 


Passing through your posts and check your taste...
such as these photo's you call it awesome









I guess I understand the reasons...










iModTTS
Smile bro, perfection is un-reachable desire...
and Me, you and all, knows that some ppl find my car unbelievable, but for some others, find it ugly..
Either ways, in the end, we choose what suits us.
I guess after the guy post, I shall burn my car directly and buy me 77 gt golf, then I shall read a big "AWESOME" under my title..
One word sump scraper
Get~a~Life
lol


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_but we are for letting people express opinions bro, I say take it with a grain of salt or whatever that maxim is.

Oh, I am deff down for people sharing opinions, but in the 5 months I have been here, I have not seen one positive post or any post for that matter by Sumpy. All i'm saying is don't just troll in here and flame..... Build a bit of a relationship before you vibe the chit outta someone!


----------



## sump scraper (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (iModTTS)*

sorry i dont like riced out VWs


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (sump scraper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sump scraper* »_sorry i dont like riced out VWs

Alright... Thanks for your opinion,
and I'll appreciated if you spare me your thoughts...
Mann you do not relate to this forum at all.. 
you've gotta rabbits, "Golf" Not TT neither Audi..
Stay at your zone...
Keep doing your nick name over there...
Gosh!









iModTTS
We call that... Lack of Manners.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

VWs and Audis are basically the same cars. Chassis is the same, body is different. UAE, you drive a lighter MkV GTI, that's the truth. Golfs are tight, there's a reason why Audis are called dubs, too. Can't be bashin on the VWs.


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

this little hater shouldnt even been bothering to post his hates here no matter what way you see it,and this comes from someone that deals with nerds haters on a daily basis with all the VW comunity here in so cal
same engine yes
same plataform yes
same leather feel and smell NO
same luxury level HELL NO
will a GTI make people drool as much as my red tt?????? NOP NOP NOP!
fact is if you want to get a bucket for a spin you are perfect driving a gti
but if you want what tt drivers look in a tt then maybe you wanna spend $52,000 on a tt and find out for yourself (PROB NEVER)
AGAIN!!!!!!!! this tt forum is hater free and bullsh!t related like that,we do apreciatte a sincere comment but not some dumb comment from a non tt or audi driver.......see yaaaaa!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

that's a bit of a superiority complex. I'd gladly take an R32 as an alternative to my TT. It's an attractive car and really poses something that the TT doesn't, in my opinion. I think VWs will always have a little something extra that Audis miss. It's very hard for me to explain, but that's just me.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_that's a bit of a superiority complex. I'd gladly take an R32 as an alternative to my TT. It's an attractive car and really poses something that the TT doesn't, in my opinion. I think VWs will always have a little something extra that Audis miss. It's very hard for me to explain, but that's just me.

NeverOEM,
It's so obvious that you hate the hell of me and so my car.
We've heard ya talking about upgrading the car since a couple of years.. and seen nothing but bla bla..
CaliforniaTT & iModTTS and others always shows a different mentality and great respect which I've luved it on these guys..
but you welcome any bad or against me critics..
I'm posting some of my titles in different tt forum as well..
and couldn't seen one voice shout saying that this red car is cheap.. or below the standards..
Even the Japanese black great tt owner, mention me in his forum positively and said alot about it...
but you... 
I can't understand,
You hate arabs, Middle east or what!
It's not my problem,
In matter of fact, I don't wanna you to love me or love my car.
Coz I don't care at all...
if I owned a 3.2 TT, believe me, it's gonna be 500+ with twin turbo's long long time ago, and I won't be dreaming about collecting parts from spare parts every couple of months.
Listen 
As iModTTS create a title about that thing, mention hates.
and I guess we all knows whom the one showing hate here.
And As CaliforniaTT
mention it as well.
I wouldn't say anything but agree with them...
Please, respect us all, and spare us your comments, 
and I only means under my thread.
you may say and create threads as much as you can.
I wouldn't interfere and Actually I'm not interested to read them at all...
All the best for you. "NeverOEM"

CaliforniaTT Your post was fair, and I'm totally Agree with ya.
VW gotta the Phaeton V12 engine
Audi Gotta the S8 V12 engine,
I swear, 
Every 1000 S8 buyers here, there is only 1 guy buy a Phaeton.
While both gotta same engine, and Phaeton is cheaper.
Still guys buy the S8's







All




_Modified by uaeprince at 7:34 AM 6/13/2009_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Checking Media, 
Websites, companies..
Choose to mention this red tt in their websites.
Google, flickr..Youtube comments.. etc
Here is some references.
*TID*
http://www.tidstyling.com/shop...50801
*Audiblog*
http://www.audiblog.nl/?p=13956
http://www.audiblog.nl/?p=9607
http://www.audiblog.nl/?p=13527

*Youtube Comments *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...annel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...annel

*Google*
http://images.google.ae/images...=f&oq=

*TT talk...*
http://www.auditt-talk.com/ind...=9201
Check comments
"You've gotta be member to see it"

And mostly all of my friends in this forum..

do you really think one or two bad comments will effect the overall comments..
I don't think so..


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

well that came out of left field. I'm pretty sure I don't talk any **** about you or your car. If I do, you can correct me. I have nothing against you and I have said your car is not in my taste, but that's about it. And I'm sorry that I've got to build my car slow, I don't feel like wasting money on kits and would rather build the car right. Had I bought a 2.0T it would be tuned to similar level of yours by now because it's so much easier. Had you bought a 3.2, I'm sure you'd have an HPA twin turbo set up that's advertised at 500+ hp but dynos at 400 and change. So you can talk **** about taking my time and building my **** myself all you want, your opinion on car style obviously means nothing to me.
PS: the S8 comes with a V10, the A8L has the W12 that the Phaeton has, it's not a V. 
Dueces.


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_well that came out of left field. I'm pretty sure I don't talk any **** about you or your car. If I do, you can correct me. I have nothing against you and I have said your car is not in my taste, but that's about it. And I'm sorry that I've got to build my car slow, I don't feel like wasting money on kits and would rather build the car right. Had I bought a 2.0T it would be tuned to similar level of yours by now because it's so much easier. Had you bought a 3.2, I'm sure you'd have an HPA twin turbo set up that's advertised at 500+ hp but dynos at 400 and change. So you can talk **** about taking my time and building my **** myself all you want, your opinion on car style obviously means nothing to me.
PS: the S8 comes with a V10, the A8L has the W12 that the Phaeton has, it's not a V. 
Dueces.

Man, you are hostile.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (The Pretender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Pretender* »_
Man, you are hostile.









And They keep saying we're the trouble makers and so on...
We show love, respect & appreciation for everyone here shows respect... some others shows hate and hostility... and Luv to create enemies all around him. 
Never.om..
HPA or any other company, I'll choose the best and tune up my car, but I won't dream and share others my dreams, which it will never show, not even after 10 yrs.
I actually like the turbo you bought, I'll buy one from spare parts and a big one, to have a photo beside it "I'll choose 997 turbo" then I'll say, Coming soon.
Audi, S8, V8..etc I guess you're the only one can google these details from the net then show us that you know something new…
You miss the concept of the subject and talk in details about something else…
The concept was the Quality. Which I doubt you feel it in your R32.. Ops, I mean your 3.2 Super Quarto TT.
You call a whole company "HPA" full with Engineers FOOLS. And consider their works rubbish base on what!... Your un-limit resources & ultimate knowledge in Engineering and Mechanical, Tech and Race cars….. so on…
I have no clue about HPA, but I wouldn't consider them fools without having any clues or evidence.
Money Money Money… return back to the old stories,,, wasting money..
You consider me wasting money in my car… it's up to me.
Man… What's your problem!
We've heard your comment, 
Thank you very much…

"Mind your business and so do I"
No need for further hostilities.
And if you're looking for some, seek some other thread...

Manners!












_Modified by uaeprince at 5:15 AM 6/14/2009_


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

It sucks to see you guys having a disagreement, because in the end we are all working on Audi's together in this forum. But hey, some people have strong convictions either way. I'm not going o pick sides, but I will say that this is the most mature argument I've seen on any MK2 TT forum in the USA! People on the other forums have one-line 3rd grader comebacks that are meant to slice deep, at least you two have solid reasons to back up your stance on the issue at hand.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

Alright, since you don't want to let it go yet, I'll continue this in the most civilized way possible. First off, HPA, never said they were fools. Guys are fantastic engineers and build great products. My problem with them are their ridiculous prices. My other problem is their projected power outputs on their kits are high. This probably due to the fact they likely dyno the engine and not the car. But aside from that, quality product with OEM style power delivery.
Second, I know the S8 has a V10 because my mother drove one for a little while. Beautiful car; white with a chocolate interior and carbon trim, I don't know why she got rid of it. I'm not being a "google master," I know a thing or two about Audis (I know, it's pretty outlandish right?)
Third, the Porsche thing, I just would prefer a 997 turbo over any others. I like AWD and I like the turbo motor.
Fourth, you are the one bringing up money. Saying that if you did this you'd be done already, yada yada yada. Fine whatever, but I have to take my time. I'm not buying a kit, I have to piece together the parts, get things machined, etc. So for this reason, I have to rely on shops to get work done which is not always punctual. You should know this with the problems you faced with getting your turbo set up. If you want to poke fun at me because I'm buying things part by part, and because I took a picture with my turbo, you can do that. You want to say I'll be done in ten years, so be it. I'm not building this car for your satisfaction. Amazingly enough, I'm going in to the home stretch so you can keep talking for a little while longer and I'll just chill. I have plenty of haters out there and I love them all.
And lastly. I was not being hostile at any point. I was simply trying to promote the general idea of dubbin'. California and you were both bashin on the guy for the cars he drove. Why? Because he didn't like your taste in modification? He didn't saying anything about the TT in general. This is the Vortex (a branch, at least) and it's not necessarily a "nice forum." You have a lot of haters and the like, it happens. You can take his opinion versus your own and realize it doesn't mean anything instead of saying he drives horrible and cheap cars because it's not an Audi. Volkswagens aren't built too shabby, and again this is first hand experience, I own two.
Please, go through your entire thread and find every post I said something directly negative about you or your car. I went through about ten pages yesterday and can honestly say I've been pretty supportive and enthusiastic about your build even if it isn't my particular taste.
Note: For everyone who wants to know why I bothered carrying this on; I have a complex where I need to get my say in at least once with all points addressed.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Miss the point again...
Hopeless...


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

sounds to me like you just can't take criticism.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

uae, the dude has explained his points. i don't see a reason to keep the hatred.
on a side note, looks like your front rotors are on backwards. in the first pic of your black rims w/o red trim, they are correct. after red trim, they're backwards. in the pic below of my rears, see how the opening of the 'C's are towards the front of the car? that's how your fronts need to be. when the they're ran backwards, they literall pull braking heat INTO the hub instead of away. it's an easy fix.


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

i do think this needs to stay completely on topic,it feels a little to off topic,i think if there is any more criticism you guys should go to another forum,because this one is been nothing but clean and good comments all around either you say "is not my taste" or "not my favorite" or "i love it" it needs to stay like that! no more "i dream of a gti" comments if thats the case there is pleny of space of the vw threads......good luck with that
we all have our point of views but we also gotta respect those who prove to all of us what really can go down with each of us car,i am not about to talk crap from a member who showed great results with his car and specially when there are much better than mine!!!!
sh!t i wish i had at least half of the mods prince haves on his tt but i dont hate him just because of that,i do admire his car for what he has acomplish so far and look at it as inspiration,but for those who think there car is not up to par please be really really wise with the words you use to express here.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_uae, the dude has explained his points. i don't see a reason to keep the hatred.
on a side note, looks like your front rotors are on backwards. in the first pic of your black rims w/o red trim, they are correct. after red trim, they're backwards. in the pic below of my rears, see how the opening of the 'C's are towards the front of the car? that's how your fronts need to be. when the they're ran backwards, they literall pull braking heat INTO the hub instead of away. it's an easy fix.

I'll consider your point.
but I should mention that, I gave the Agency "workshop" the Brakes Kit box + Instruction given by the provider.
The car completed 2000km with these brakes, performed well, and still holding.
I'll let them look at it again to insure everything right. 
Thanks bro ...


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_
on a side note, looks like your front rotors are on backwards. in the first pic of your black rims w/o red trim, they are correct. after red trim, they're backwards. in the pic below of my rears, see how the opening of the 'C's are towards the front of the car? that's how your fronts need to be. when the they're ran backwards, they literall pull braking heat INTO the hub instead of away. it's an easy fix.

OMG......
I've checked it myself, found you're right.
That's an unforgiving mistake...... I'll burn the hell of the Agency Workshop... 
M this 1!
That's an eagle eye... I thank you so much.
Recovery on it way to send it back to Audi Workshop.


----------



## robokn (Aug 26, 2008)

Opinions are like arseholes some are nice and some ****ty
you can't always choose which ones 
Your car is like my old MK I you ever love it of hate it, BTW Reiger wanted to use the images for their brouchure


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (robokn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robokn* »_Opinions are like arseholes some are nice and some ****ty
you can't always choose which ones 
Your car is like my old MK I you ever love it of hate it, BTW Reiger wanted to use the images for their brouchure



This is the old TT, 
See how beautiful it is....
robokn
You've gotta unique taste bro…
And regarding the whole issue, 
I call it annoying, 
I share those photos not for show off, but to see it on my ride, and if you like it, you can apply it at yours. 
What's so difficult in red trim additional? Cheap like free.
but instead of talking about it, ppl jump up to criticize about the whole car and deviate from the original subject.
Is it so hard to communicate with people in a polite way...!
Criticize positive or negative.. No problem, 
But use the right way, 
I like this, I don't like that... 
Not Just spit **** words such as "that thing is gross"
WHAT THING? Define "THING"
robokn
Do you think I'm here to advertise for my car!
What am I gaining from this AD, what am I gaining from you guys?
The truth "nothing"
We're here to share ideas, enhance it, and try to reach the perfection… 
Not for arguing and showing off…

Anyway,
I'm going to use the method "Talk to the Hand" for those who show bad attitudes.

BTW
That's an outstanding photo










_Modified by uaeprince at 12:34 PM 6/15/2009_


----------



## robokn (Aug 26, 2008)

When I released pictures of that MK I I got alot of **** from the purists and a lot of respect for doing it in the first place, once mine comes out of the body shop now I know it's not a write off it will have some unique touches and some will not be to every bodys taste
But hey it's my money and my car and my taste so leave me alone other wise I will sit in a corner and cry, well not really but I don't take the comments too seriously 
People chill out we all love the brand so lets not talk to the hand


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *robokn* »_
But hey *it's my money and my car and my taste so leave me alone *other wise 


AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

on the other hand here are some pics of a car show me and my wife went last sunday we took two trophies home!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Huh?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_Huh?









Looks like you had a blast.


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

lol! believe it or not my wife took the pics!.....lol! but yeah it was fun not the usual mediocre import carshow that goes around the LA area


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

M this 1!
It's done.. I thank you again..
the Agency done it out of charges..
They refere the mistake to the RS6 brake disks, coz it fixed the oppsite of Alcon brakes disks
check the photo's


















Fixed now...








Keep it up.....








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (CaliforniaTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaliforniaTT* »_lol! believe it or not my wife took the pics!.....lol! but yeah it was fun not the usual mediocre import carshow that goes around the LA area

lol... 
You've gotta cool wife then...
if mine..
I think she'll burn the car and the girl.. and I'll sleep in the street.. lol
Thanks god, I'm not married yet.. lol
congratulation for the 2 trophies... 
can u send me one..


----------



## robokn (Aug 26, 2008)

Those RS disc look round the wrong way as well


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









hmmmm...
well... 
too many colors... Red, White, Black, Silver..








if white and black alone, or white and silver... it would be okay...
but all of those colors.. a aah not my taste at all


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (uaeprince)*

Nicely done. The bigger importance on the Stasis/Alcon rotors direction is the veins inside. they are at an angle which as the wheel rotates literally pulls the heat from the rotor like a fan. see:


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (uaeprince)*

nice take off








TTS
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoI-tC7M7YQ


----------



## martin2408 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: (CaliforniaTT)*


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (robokn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robokn* »_Those RS disc look round the wrong way as well

robokn
is that normal...
does your car spin...!
check this video..
Seat Leon Cupra 1.8 T 4x4 vs Audi TT 3.2 (Drag Race Romania)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WsBjBm9rdo


----------



## robokn (Aug 26, 2008)

My car doesn't spin but then again I don't race or strip the car and I run Yoko Advan Parada tyres the same as the porsche Carerra GT and Bently CGT


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (robokn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robokn* »_My car doesn't spin but then again I don't race or strip the car and I run Yoko Advan Parada tyres the same as the porsche Carerra GT and Bently CGT 

I see..
Anyway.. That Leon is upgraded easily noticed "chipped" and maybe more..
I'm sure your car gotta 300+ beneath it front hood + Quattro,
that's a 4.9 sec at least or better with the right launch control.
I believe, 2 persons can not be the same in accelerating the same car.
especially with the presence of launch control.
I experienced a backfire while changing gears...
have you felt that after adding the CAMS and Exhausts..!


----------



## dublezero (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: What do you Think about it... (uaeprince)*

@uaeprince
I like what you've done with the red TT. Who makes those black 20" wheels with the gray twist?


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: What do you Think about it... (dublezero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dublezero* »_@uaeprince
I like what you've done with the red TT. Who makes those black 20" wheels with the gray twist? 


Glad you like it...
They're Eta Beta -Italy- (20' Rims)
You may easily google it bro..


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: What do you Think about it... (uaeprince)*

As I figured out previously...
APR GT28 Turbo is not that strong or powerful..
They'll need a bigger, mad and powerful turbo to catch up with those modded cars...
The guy his self.. admitted, and call it "not one of the best upgrades"
The whole package is fine... and would be perfect, if APR use a bigger Turbo, at least the GT30, 
One more thing...
This video shows the guy killing his TT in all of these races..
He done the Dyno... so... don't you think that he knows that every single time he push fully, he'll push the next race with less HP's?!
car must cool down for best performance.. 
Now.. 
with the video..
*Audi TT GT2871R vs SRT4 GT35R vs GT500 vs Mustang SC *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nD2kHf9AFSU
Enjoy...


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: What do you Think about it... (uaeprince)*

i have some new up-date's
tts rear skirt and full milltek exhaust
i went to the milltek factory in england they fit rs4 tips on it


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: What do you Think about it... (Golf-classic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf-classic* »_i have some new up-date's
tts rear skirt and full milltek exhaust
i went to the milltek factory in england they fit rs4 tips on it










Awesome....
The lowering.. the rims the colors, and the rear skirt are just perfect..
Very well done... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## robokn (Aug 26, 2008)

looks like GTi international there loving all that masking tape, I have a bra for sale that will fit


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

yes gti international

im not for a bra
in the rain all little sand stays behind and makes some little scratches


_Modified by Golf-classic at 12:53 PM 7/1/2009_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Golf-classic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf-classic* »_yes gti international

im not for a bra
in the rain all little sand stays behind and makes some little scratches


it's understandable...
And it shows the way you treated your own car. "Carefully" & that's great.
I've gotta couple of those scratches in front.. luckily it's un-noticeable scratches.. 
I'm sure robokn meant nothing.. he's only dropping a joke.. 
Golf.. keep us updated, coz i truly like it...











_Modified by uaeprince at 6:22 AM 7/2/2009_


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

ok thx

usaprince are you from Abu Dhabi?
can you help me out with this car licence plate?
http://farm4.static.flickr.com...g?v=0
but then with my own nr's XXB-160
i don't find it anywhere


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Golf-classic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf-classic* »_ok thx

usaprince are you from Abu Dhabi?
can you help me out with this car licence plate?
http://farm4.static.flickr.com...g?v=0
but then with my own nr's XXB-160
i don't find it anywhere









Well Golf..
They do not printed randomly, especially coz it's a registration number, Any shop will re-consider creating that plate coz the owner can sue them.
My advice, 
since you have the draw, you might take it to any Art shop for shops signs in your city, he'll simply created by uploading it to the computer and it will be created as plastic or metal, painted and in pro' shape.
2nd.. XXB-160! sound to me as a bomber or some kind of rocket.. can you define that thing.. lol











_Modified by uaeprince at 9:30 AM 7/2/2009_


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

i don't now if you see this link
but something like this is also not posseble then ?
euro model 
http://www.licenseplates.tv/lp...xb160



_Modified by Golf-classic at 12:09 PM 7/2/2009_


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: What do you Think about it... (Golf-classic)*

you know they sell clear bras..








never understood the masking tape deal..


----------



## cfpro (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi everyone ~ I am New on this forums~~~~
wanna share some new fender design of TT to you guys~
















will upload more later~~~


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

So what is it exactly were looking at?


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

looks like a second version of the osir fenders but the pic so huge


----------



## cfpro (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: (cfpro)*

Audi TT-Turbo DSG by ROTHE Motorsport (aktuelles Fahrzeug)
3,2 Liter VR6
505 PS & 600 Nm (begrenzt)
ROTHE GT35 Turbolader
ROTHE Hochleistungs-Ladeluftkühler
ROTHE Ansaugbrücke & Abgaskrümmer
ROTHE Schmiedekolben & Pleullagerschalen
ROTHE 89mm Abgasanlage mit 200 cpi Metallkatalysatoren und elektrischer Klappensteuerung
ROTHE Zusatz-Wasser- & Ölkühler
ROTHE 7-Scheiben Kupplung für DSG-Getriebe (maximal bis 780 NM)
ROTHE Motor-, Getriebe- und Drehmomentstützenlager verstärkt
ROTHE RS6-Bremsanlage für Vorderachse & Stahlflexschläuche
OZ Ultraleggera HLT 9 x 19
OSIR Carbon Motorhaube
OSIR Carbon Schweller
OSIR Carbon Heckflügel
OSIR Carbon Kühlergrill
OSIR Carbon Spiegelkappen
OSIR Carbon Motorabdeckungen
OSIR Carbon Scheinwerferabdeckungen








http://www.commanderseine.de/Audi TT.html


----------



## 353S (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (The Pretender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Pretender* »_ 
Audi TT-Turbo DSG by ROTHE Motorsport (aktuelles Fahrzeug)
3,2 Liter VR6
505 PS & 600 Nm (begrenzt)
ROTHE GT35 Turbolader
ROTHE Hochleistungs-Ladeluftkühler
ROTHE Ansaugbrücke & Abgaskrümmer
ROTHE Schmiedekolben & Pleullagerschalen
ROTHE 89mm Abgasanlage mit 200 cpi Metallkatalysatoren und elektrischer Klappensteuerung
ROTHE Zusatz-Wasser- & Ölkühler
ROTHE 7-Scheiben Kupplung für DSG-Getriebe (maximal bis 780 NM)
ROTHE Motor-, Getriebe- und Drehmomentstützenlager verstärkt
ROTHE RS6-Bremsanlage für Vorderachse & Stahlflexschläuche
OZ Ultraleggera HLT 9 x 19
OSIR Carbon Motorhaube
OSIR Carbon Schweller
OSIR Carbon Heckflügel
OSIR Carbon Kühlergrill
OSIR Carbon Spiegelkappen
OSIR Carbon Motorabdeckungen
OSIR Carbon Scheinwerferabdeckungen








http://www.commanderseine.de/Audi TT.html

Translation:
Audi TT Turbo DSG by ROTHE Motorsport (current car) 
3.2 liter VR6 
505 hp & 600 Nm (limited) 
ROTHE GT35 turbocharger 
ROTHE high-Intercooler 
ROTHE injectionbodys & exhaust manifold 
ROTHE forged pistons & Pleullagerschalen 
ROTHE 89mm exhaust system with 200 cpi metal catalysts and
Electric flap control 
ROTHE additional water & oil cooler 
ROTHE 7-clutch discs for DSG (up to 780 NM) 
ROTHE engine, gear and torque arm bearing reinforced 
ROTHE RS6 brake system for front axle & Stahlflexschläuche
OZ Ultraleggera HLT 9 x 19 
OSIR Carbon bonnet 
OSIR Carbon Skirts 
OSIR carbon rear wing 
OSIR Carbon Grille 
OSIR Carbon mirror caps 
OSIR Carbon engine covers 
OSIR Carbon headlight covers


----------



## martin2408 (Dec 31, 2008)

it's just my opinion
but is that just alittle overkill with the carbon fibre?


----------



## N-TT-09-S (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (martin2408)*

What is it with you Aussies???


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: (N-TT-09-S)*

*"COMPLETE UPDATE" inclusive pics.
Lot's of new and changed part's and a power upgrade to 560,8 hp and 614,8 Nm.*
Audi TT-Turbo DSG by ROTHE Motorsport (aktuelles Fahrzeug)
3,2 Liter VR6
560,8 PS & 614,8 Nm (begrenzt) -> siehe Prüfstand-Diagramm
ROTHE GT35 Turbolader
ROTHE Hochleistungs-Ladeluftkühler
ROTHE Ansaugbrücke & Abgaskrümmer
ROTHE Schmiedekolben & Pleullagerschalen
ROTHE 89mm Abgasanlage mit 200 cpi Metallkatalysatoren und elektrischer Klappensteuerung
ROTHE Zusatz-Wasser- & Ölkühler
ROTHE 7-Scheiben Kupplung für DSG-Getriebe (maximal bis 780 NM)
ROTHE Motor-, Getriebe- und Drehmomentstützenlager verstärkt
ROTHE RS6-Bremsanlage für Vorderachse & Stahlflexschläuche
ROTHE InTank Benzinpumpe & Saugstrahlpumpe verstärkt
ROTHE Aluminium-Luftmassenmesser
H&R Sportfedern für MRC-Fahrwerk
H&R Stabi-Kit einstellbar
OZ Ultraleggera HLT 8,5 x 19
MICHELIN Pilot Sport 245/35
OSIR Carbon Motorhaube
OSIR Carbon Schweller
OSIR Carbon Kotflügel
OSIR Carbon Frontsplitter
OSIR Carbon Heckflügel
OSIR Carbon Zusatz-Heckspoiler
OSIR Carbon Kühlergrill
OSIR Carbon Spiegelkappen
OSIR Carbon Einstiegsleisten
OSIR Carbon Motorabdeckungen
OSIR Carbon Scheinwerferabdeckungen
OSIR Carbon Innenraum-Paket (matt finish)
OSIR AirConWings
RECARO Pole Position Leder schwarz mit Alu-Konsolen
Lenkrad und Dachhimmel in Alcantara schwarz
Umbau auf Audi exclusive Leder-Paket (Tacho-Haube, Mittelkonsole und Türverkleidungsarmlehnen)
Umbau auf TT RS Front (größere Lufteinlässe -> bessere Anströmung der Kühler)
Rückleuchten der US-Version
*Update.*



_Modified by The Pretender at 2:37 PM 7/22/2009_


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: (The Pretender)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hiDJHlqi0c


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: (The Pretender)*

whow great tt man
love the interieur
just little too much carbon on the outsite
that black flueltank coffer (or how you call it in English) is also great (want a black one too on mine)
i got the new rs grill fitted on my tt


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: (Golf-classic)*

Just awesome.


----------



## aimar0112 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: (Golf-classic)*

nice car man! i just wanna know how much is ur rs grill? coz i just painted my grill to matt black....it looks not good


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## sp3nt (Oct 3, 2008)

Very Nice TT's to everyone. Each with their own style and drivers taste.
It don't matter what you do as long as you do it well. 
I've read all 24 pages of this lolz. Lots of stuff I don't know since I don't own one.
Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

thats a bad ass TT, by the way where is prince??


----------



## 00noma (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_








\

have any more pics of this one? Absolutely love the scheme - seen it on a brand new GT2 a few months ago and looked phenomenal


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (00noma)*

There where more pictures on Autoscout.de but that car is sold and therefore no pictures anymore.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*(uaeprince)*

Hey guys, what's up..
Hope you all fine and enjoying your time.
CaliforniaTT: very sorry to hear your decision, and I agree about the heavy expanses for German cars, with half prices you can trouble tuning any US vehicle 
I've seen this Video, 
and Great WaaaW killed me..
Check it, and then I dare anyone to say, I'm a better driver.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQ7R_buZPSo
and I Like the TTX, gotta Q7 huge front.. Cool to scare the hell of tuned cars.. lol


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (uaeprince) (uaeprince)*

That was insane!! Thanks for posting that baby!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

*Coming Soon Video..*
_Posted today..._
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oISshUA4UUs

_Enjoy







_


----------



## Bl3xx (Sep 11, 2009)

Def some nice candy in here


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (00noma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *00noma* »_\

have any more pics of this one? Absolutely love the scheme - seen it on a brand new GT2 a few months ago and looked phenomenal

Only small ones.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince) (uaeprince)*

nice burning while taking off.. 2.0 TFSI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbBkWiTvfrI&NR=1


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince) (uaeprince)*

Useful information about upgrading...
Upgrading MK2 3.2 with Big Turbo:
Programs:
The HGP *495* Kit
The HGP *445* Kit
The HGP *405* Kit
http://www.vagtech.co.uk/index.php/hgp-turbo
MK2 2.0 TFSI:
Programs
http://www.vagtech.co.uk/index...tt-8j

MK2 TTS:
Programs
Until stage 4
http://www.vagtech.co.uk/index.php/tuning/audi/tts

now, it's not only APR, Revo or HPA
there is HPG
look at this different
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjgaxdl-z-g
Same turbo can be applied to MK2 3.2 engine
Powerful turbo


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: What do you Think about it... (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_
APR GT28 Turbo is not that strong or powerful..
They'll need a bigger, mad and powerful turbo to catch up with those modded cars...


Not at all true... the little turbo saga is a myth. For the record, the turbo kit in your videos is the K04, not our stage III kit. 
Stage III on 93 octane will get you 385hp.
Stage III on 100 octane will get you 420hp.
Stage III with lower compression on 100 octane will get you around 500hp.
Call me crazy, but this is fast, doesn't run a manual boost controller, wildly lean, or unreliably safe:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PhTu3Cl5sw


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:47 PM 9-24-2009_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: What do you Think about it... (uaeprince)*

Original Post

_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_
As I figured out previously...
APR GT28 Turbo is not that strong or powerful..
They'll need a bigger, mad and powerful turbo to catch up with those modded cars...
The guy his self.. admitted, and call it "not one of the best upgrades"
The whole package is fine... and would be perfect, if APR use a bigger Turbo, at least the GT30, 
One more thing...
This video shows the guy killing his TT in all of these races..
He done the Dyno... so... don't you think that he knows that every single time he push fully, he'll push the next race with less HP's?!
car must cool down for best performance.. 
Now.. 
with the video..
*Audi TT GT2871R vs SRT4 GT35R vs GT500 vs Mustang SC *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nD2kHf9AFSU
Enjoy...










Arin, the videos are not mine,
my car used to have the K04 and it's Red & black color as you know..
This car is white.. not mine, and I'm getting my infor's base on his feedback... videos are clear, and I'll post all his videos of the GT28 turbo...


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: What do you Think about it... (uaeprince)*

This is his Dyno..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mG7NxVRyf3U&NR=1
Arin.. what do you think!
And by the way Arin,
I'm using mostly all your modding things..
I'll not mention it, coz you know it,
with my K04, 
One guy gotta same engine with Leon K03 Revo stage 2, beat the hell of my car.. 
Well, I didn't mention that my car is the strongest ever, but I thought at least It won't be an easy bite for Stg 2 Revo...
Sorry about that... I'm not trying to disrespect APR in anyhow, but I'll mention the strange facts happend to me..
BTW, car pass now it 18'000 km..
and I do use it only in weekends...
it's 2007 model












_Modified by uaeprince at 6:34 PM 9/24/2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

UAEPrince,
The reason I brought up your car was because in your videos you have posted of your own red audi, with your own name on the videos, you have mentioned it's a 385hp apr stage III kit when in fact you have our ED30/S3 k04 conversion package. I was just pointing that out in case you were confused. 
The TT in the video you just posted has a 28RS and was running revo stage II software with some hardware hacks to run more boost than specified form the factory. It's no where NEAR a comparison to our stage III kit or anywhere near ideal. The turbo is not even the same nor is it running proper software.
Lastly, the fact that your car lost to a stage II k03, no matter who the tuner is, means your car has a problem. It's impossible for the k03 to ever be more powerful than a k04 running proper hardware and software, such as our own, unless you have a hardware issue with your vehicle. Simply put, a k03 cannot make the near the same power levels as the k04.
I'm not looking to disrespect you, I simply believe you are misinformed.


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

oh boy Arin, you are going to wake the Dragon in the Middle east. For Uae to think he does not have the best is going to drive him nuts. I suspect you will be getting his car air shipped to AL tomorrow for the full works


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I already tried that months ago and never got a response. We shipped a monstrous engine to the middle east along with an APR tech to professional install it and it was outstanding. It made 436whp, uncorrected, on 98.5 octane, with no advance to boost and only an increase in timing along with a few hardware tweaks. It's actually the Supercoap killer vehicle in the video above. We could easily build him our 500hp package. With everything we know now, we could build UAEPrince a stronger one that's even more reliable (stronger and more reliable? Yup). We could throw in the HPA clutch upgrade and his car would absolutely DESTROY most everything he came across. It would be a totally new monster. 
Trust me, when it comes to the 2.0T, there are some that have figure out how to make power buy 'cranking up the boost' and there are those who have figured out how to do it right.


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

i'm speechless.....


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Dear Arin
No disrespect taken..
When it comes to tuning; ofcorse their will be no comparesim between my knowledge and yours... so forgive my arguing..
When I bought the K04 from APR long time ago, the Stage III was not released for our TT's and it was only for A3.. as will as no one did it ever to an mk2 Audi TT, So... there was some worries that the dsg won't handle the new power.
Now, there is no doubt that it can. Specially after watching many tuner tuning the same engine with 450+ hp's
Your turbo Gt28 and that guy turbo is GT28, both carry the same titles which confuse anyone, and made us think it is the same.
Anyway, Yes I think I've gotta issue in my ECU, which make it perform less than the expected.
It's now all History, 
Unfortunately, APR gotta no sponsor here, which make every time I buy from them a catastrophe, While Revo got a sponsor in Dubai, which is only 125 km away. 
Car is getting tune up as we speak, and they'll not release it until it gives the best results with the GT3071R turbo.
Be patient as myself to watch the results soon... 
Hopefully good results…


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Well I hope it all works out for you. 
Just to clarify those two turbos are different. one is a GT28*RS* while the other is a GT28*71*. The 71 is larger and will make more top end power. The RS is smaller and will make more power down low, much like the k04.
Do you have any reputable shops in UAE you'd suggest to be an APR dealer? I'm only interested in high quality shops and not ones that import workers from other countries under poor paying conditions.


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

Arin i think APR should send you over on "business" to find one lol...DUBAI = DROOOOOL


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

or UAE should go into that business and become a reputable dealer


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Do you have any reputable shops in UAE you'd suggest to be an APR dealer? I'm only interested in high quality shops and not ones that import workers from other countries under poor paying conditions. 

Well.. you may check those guys who I use to buy my cars from them and they apply the K04 kit when I received the packages from you.
http://www.prestigecars.ae
They only tune high quality cars, and super abnormal cars, such as Bugatti's, Ferrari's ..etc
you may check their site...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Thank you. I'll take a look!


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Hey Arin...
I bet ya looking forward to see the results..
so do I...
The car finished...
We've gotta some complications with the kit, coz the hoses wasn't enough to fit all of the parts, so we've manufacture new hoses to connect it together...
It's fine now..
Now what...
the car gotta a totally new engine, and we've gotta "breaking it in" at least 500 to 1000 km,
new pistons, new cams, new injectors, waste gate, blow valve, new pipes, new down pipe.. new turbo... and so on..
I'll try to finish the "breaking it in" as soon as I can.. 80 km/h means alots of time lost ..and then we'll send it to the Dyno and Screw the hell of it to see how much Hp and torque have we obtained..
That's a soon sign.. 
Very soon..
Photo's coming soon... for whole project..
Hope we hit the 500 hp...











_Modified by uaeprince at 9:30 PM 10/13/2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

500 hp? Wheel? What compression ratio? What octane fuel? Any octane boosters? What turbo charger? What maximum boost?


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_500 hp? Wheel? What compression ratio? What octane fuel? Any octane boosters? What turbo charger? What maximum boost?

well... can't tell alot now..
random answer... as they mentioned to me..
apporoximitly 500+ on flying wheel..
420+/- wheel.
@ 1.5 bar boost
98 RON.. 
mid exhaust removed for maximum thrill...
Just hold your horses till we got the results soon bro


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

ic:


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

sounds like your build is getting more interesting! good luck with it.
I'm not poking fun at you but your english really cracks me up some times. when you "train" your motor before taking it to the dyno you are "breaking it in". "training" is what you would do to a pet. like training your dog not to piss in the house. it's fun to read since it's just slightly off to what we'd say.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_sounds like your build is getting more interesting! good luck with it.
I'm not poking fun at you but your english really cracks me up some times. when you "train" your motor before taking it to the dyno you are "breaking it in". "training" is what you would do to a pet. like training your dog not to piss in the house. it's fun to read since it's just slightly off to what we'd say.

Corrected..!!!
Well M this 1!
Excuse my 2nd language, I'm not perfect in it.
but as I see, you've capture the point so easily...
Few days ago, I read another thread here with the same issue... That you'll face members deviate from the concept of the forums & start criticize about the language, topic or etc..
Anyway, I thank you.. 
Back to the car...
As soon I got the dyno graph, or video I'll post it.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

i hear you. i get completely pissed when we get spelling nazis correcting everyone like we're in 2nd grade. again, that's not what i meant.....it was just fun to read like that being your 2nd language.
by the way, Arin is spot on. the 28rs feels like a really good factory turbo. the 2871, which i run is a completely different animal. if you're doing a 30xx or bigger........it can be a beast! but i will say, the bigger you get, the further from stock sometimes sucks. in traffic, going to work, going on a date, etc........big lag, stiff motor mounts can get tiresome.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_
by the way, Arin is spot on. the 28rs feels like a really good factory turbo. the 2871, which i run is a completely different animal. if you're doing a 30xx or bigger........it can be a beast! but i will say, the bigger you get, the further from stock sometimes sucks. in traffic, going to work, going on a date, etc........big lag, stiff motor mounts can get tiresome.

Well, simple answer... it's my 2nd car, and I only use it in weekends..


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_
by the way, Arin is spot on. the 28rs feels like a really good factory turbo. the 2871, which i run is a completely different animal. if you're doing a 30xx or bigger........it can be a beast! but i will say, the bigger you get, the further from stock sometimes sucks. in traffic, going to work, going on a date, etc........big lag, stiff motor mounts can get tiresome.

Well, simple answer... it's my 2nd car, and I only use it in weekends..








And btw,
I wonder APR Stage III HP's on wheel, not flying wheel!! I really would love to know...


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

Awesome NFS Audi TT video..
Luv the Color...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=schtAgpWmgw


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Great Information...*

Found those details...
even if you're not planning to tune.. no harm to know it.. 
*For those thinking about building their TT*
ENGINE BLOCK PARTS AND STRENGTH
The 1.8t & 2.0t came built extremely strong. The block itself doesnt need sleeved like in other brands engines. The pistons are made by Mahle and have seen over 650whp . The cranks are forged also and have yet to break due to power. The only week part of the engine is the rods. They are good for 310-330wtq depending on 19mm or 20mm wrist pins and turbo used.
Basically to make big power on a 1.8t, & 2.0t you basically only need to swap rods with aftermarket H-beam or X-beam rods. This will allow you to make over 600whp depending on turbo and other mods.
AEB/ATC/AMU/BEA rods - SCAT H beam - PAUTER X beam

GOALS and SIZING
To properly size a turbo, you need to have some idea on what your goals are and how much work you plan on doing. Do you want a fast spooling turbo? Do you want to change rods? ETC.
STOCK TURBOS (ALL IN FWHP)
KO3(S) - 200-220WHP 230-250WTQ
KO4-001 - 220-240WHP 240-280WTQ
KO4-20/22/23 - 230-260WHP 200-220AWHP 260-300WTQ
These are more of a tq producing turbo. Great for low end power (2500-6000rpms), but they suffer major power drop off at 5500-6k rpms.
GT TURBOS
GT turbos are DBB (dual ball bearing) if they end with a R. If not, they are journal bearings and have gt style wheels. DBB turbosspool up 15% faster and consume less than 1/2 the power than journal bearings turbos. This means faster spools ups and more over all power than journal bearing turbos.
As you should of learned in TURBO TECH 102, all GT turbos are put in families (GT25, GT28, GT30 etc aka shared turbine wheels) and the last 2 numbers are the size of the exducers.
TURBO NAME - POWER LEVEL - EXPECTED SPOOL (based on most popular housings).
GT28R /GT2560R - 270-300whp - 3000rpms
GT28RS /GT2860R - 290-330whp - 3200rpms
*GT2871R -325-360whp - ~3400rpms
*GT2876R - AVOID THIS TURBO, BAD MATCH FOR THE 1.8T
*GT3071R - 360-425WHP - ~3800rpms
*GT3076R - 380 - 500whp - ~3900rpms**
*GT3082R/GT3040R - 440-550whp - ~4200rpms**
*GT35R/GT3582R/GT3540R - 450-600whp - ~4700rpms**
All housings are based on .64 T25 housings for the GT28 family and .63 T3 housing for GT30/GT35 turbos. These work out for the fastest spool with the good flow.
* Denotes that to use these turbos to their full potential you will need to do rods so you dont blow your engine. Also you will start to see significant gains by changing out other parts like intake manifolds, cams, and either port or move to a AEM big port head.
** Denotes turbos would also benifit from an increase in housing to .82 T3. Expect 500rpm increase for an increase in housing size. You will however increase the top end greatly at the sacrifice of some low end power.
T - SERIES TURBOS
These turbos are all journal/thrust bearing turbos unless the chra (center cartrage) is changed to aDBB unit. They are often just oil cooled unless again, upgraded. You can also get the T series turbo in two versions, 270 or 360 thrust bearings. The 360's oil far better and since the T series turbos use more oil, it is a good idea to get the $50 upgrade. If it doesnt say 360, it is a 270 thrust bearing. Pagparts.com is the only place off the top of my head that i know of that sells both. As stated before, journal bearings spool slower which isnt always a negative. A t3t4 turbo can make more power on the stock rods than a faster spooling GT turbo. Not to mention that since they use older tech, they are about 1/2 the cost of a GT turbo. You can however decrease lag on a T series with a smaller housing (using a .48 instead of a .63).

T3s60 - 270-310whp - 3100rpms
T3T4 50trim .48 - 300-375whp - ~3800rpms
T3T4 50trim .63 - 300-400whp - ~4200rpms
T3T4 57trim - not a very efficient turbo, surges above 20psi. Avoid use.
T3T4 60trim - .63 - 320-425whp - ~4400rpms
T3/GT40 - .63 - 375-600whp ~4600rpms (GT35/40 82mm wheel with stg 3 turbine wheel)
SC61 - .63 - 375-600whp ~4800rpms (GT35/40 82mm wheel with ptrim turbine wheel)
TURBINE WHEELS
stage 1 ( 1.916 / 2.320 )
stage 2 ( 2.120 / 2.555 )
stage 3 ( 2.227 / 2.555 )
stage 4 ( ????? / ????? )
stage 5 ( 2.437 / 2.795 )
Same applies as above, to max out these turbo, you will need to rods. Also when you choose, you can upgrade the chra to a DBB unit and have faster spool and higher power potential. Take into account, if you were using a .48 housing, you need to swap to a .63 housing with it also.
BORG WARNER TURBOS
These turbos are journal bearings which spool like a dbb turbo. The reason for this is the ETT (extended tip technology). Simply put, its a taller, more efficient blade design which both improves spool ups and gives the turbo a HUGE efficiency island compared to a GT turbo and even more vs a T series. These turbos also use a much larger wheels than those on GT turbos which help reduce backpressure for even more flow and they are attached to a much thicker shaft than a GT turbo. The best part of these turbos is that they are completely rebuildable unlike a GT turbo where you are out atleast $600 for chra replacement or more for a completely new chra. The only downside to these turbos is that they are larger in size which adds weight (3-6lbs vs a gt turbo) and are only oil cooled.
S256 - 350-500whp - ~4200rpms
S258 - 350-550whp - ~4400rpms
S362 - 400-600+whp - ~4700rpms
There are others, but these are the 3 most popular. Also they come in a BW housing or a Bullseye Power SS housing in .55 and .70 housings. Theses are growing in popularity and deff a great turbo
HTA TURBOS FROM FORCED PERFORMANCE
These turbos can either be bought from FP or they can rebuild your current GT3076r or GT3582r. They remove the garrett wheel and add in there lighter billet 7 blade compressor wheel that mimics the BW ETT. These wheels will cut off a few hundred rpms of lag while increasing the lb/min rating. They recommend that you use the larger .82 housing with all versions but a .63 on a 1.8T will still be good.
HTA3076r - increases the lb/min from 54lb/min to over 57lb/min. This is good for over 30whp and 200-400rpms less lag
HTA3582r - No lb/min given but has a dramatic increase in mid range power and keeps the power increase till redline. Good for another 30-50whp in those areas
HTA3586r - This is the largest exducer that can fit in the T3 covers. Over 700awhp has been made with this turbo on evos and is most likely beyond what most will need.

ATP ELIMINATOR TURBOS
These are modified GT turbos with a ko3/4 style housings. They are a great concept but the problem with these turbos is that the flange is a huge restriction on flow. Also the housing style doesnt flow well enough for a high hp turbo. The GT2X and GT28R will be fine using a upgraded manifold and have reasonable spool. The GTRS and GT71R have a rather large increase in lag and lower power output compared to the T25 manifold and housing. Also it sounds like its a cost savings but in the end, it cost close to the same a whole kit. If money is an issue, a T series kit would be a better option.
GT2X- 240-250whp stock like spool with more psi held till redline
GT28R - 260-280whp - ~3400rpms
GTRS - 280-300whp - ~3800rpms
GT71R -290-320whp - ~4000rpms
Obviously there are 1000's of turbos and varients out there, these are just the most popular and have great tuning and parts to go with them

Thanks ecko2702


----------



## hisham678 (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Great Information... (uaeprince)*

Anything New ?


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Great Information... (hisham678)*

:thumbup:


----------



## TT-Turbo (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Re: (Skybird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skybird* »_









_Modified by Skybird at 3:30 PM 10/20/2008_

Hi all, im new on the forum and thought i would get straight into this and ask if this is any one's car on the forum? i've been looking for the exact same aluminium intake pipe to fit my BMC CDA on my TT but havent seen one anwhere, its pretty difficult as it has to have the MAF sensor aswell. If anyone could help me on where to get this part that would be great.


----------



## kiksssss (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Great Information... (uaeprince)*

Hi every1,
Great forum!! Love it! Just what I needed. Currently thinking of tuning my TT.
To uaeprince, I live in Dubai and was wondering with all the mods you made on your car how can you even register it? I am thinking of tuning up the engine but I don't really know hoe the laws and regulations apply here in Dubai. Any idea or help on this?
Thanks


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

here's a video from my tt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMD7PyyRrz8


----------



## kiksssss (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Great Information... (uaeprince)*

Hi uaerpince.
Any idea where I can find a good performance tuning ship in DXB?
Thanks.,


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Great Information... (kiksssss)*



















_Modified by Golf-classic at 10:24 AM 12/27/2009_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Golf-classic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf-classic* »_here's a video from my tt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMD7PyyRrz8

nice video bro..
waiting to see much more from ya..
and BTW...
nice ride...


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Great Information... (kiksssss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kiksssss* »_Hi uaerpince.
Any idea where I can find a good performance tuning ship in DXB?
Thanks.,

Try TAM-Engineering, The REVO agent 
but it's expensive... 
sorry about that, but we've gotta limit options of tuning here..








And regarding regulations & low,
Yeah it’s gonna be issue, 
Unless you’ve gotta some1 to help ya there to pass it.
You may do the low profile hidden tuning, like upgrading the ECU and the Gearbox.

Good Luck


----------



## kiksssss (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Great Information... (uaeprince)*

Thanks for the info!!
I will have alook for sure! Will keep you posted.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Great Information... (uaeprince)*

Posting the last humble video..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_1kVxSF4pg
Hopefully you like it...


----------



## egi9489 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re:*

*anybody knows what front chin spoiler this is?*



























_Modified by egi9489 at 4:48 AM 1-31-2010_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Great Information... (uaeprince)*

ic:


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Great Information... (uaeprince)*

ic:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Great Information... (uaeprince)*

Damn UAE, Looks sick. I like these way better than the old ones. It makes the car look more purposeful. Like a true speed demon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Great Information... (iModTTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModTTS* »_Damn UAE, Looks sick. I like these way better than the old ones. It makes the car look more purposeful. Like a true speed demon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm glad you like it...
you've gotta unique taste as well bro..
cheers


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

ic:


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

You know you have to post pics of what they are getting replaced with!!


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

X212 - Very nice, subtle yet aggressive. I love the chrome/matte look!


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

I wish it was mine, but it's the matt black by avus permormance (shown some earlier posts with black rotors...)...

My TT is very simple and not worth to post an this thread, because it's definately not the best TT ever


----------



## matty_mk1 (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

Time To upgrade...
new year presents arrived early this year


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Updates*

ic:


----------



## deloreandriven (Aug 19, 2005)

Karnuts said:


> Definitely NOT the best TT ever.


+1


----------



## deloreandriven (Aug 19, 2005)

X212 said:


>



this is sexy!


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

deloreandriven said:


> +1


Some other people gotta different opinion.. 
2008 video 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAdTN8dIBQA
2010 video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_1kVxSF4pg
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Gotta Presence in these fine Sites:
http://www.audiblog.nl/?p=32013
http://www.audiblog.nl/?p=19732
http://www.audiblog.nl/?p=13956
http://www.audiblog.nl/?p=13527
http://www.audiblog.nl/?p=9607
http://www.tidstyling.com/shop/step1.php?number=707
http://minkara.carview.co.jp/userid/274346/blog/p11/

Latest car Updates:
Changed Turbo to a bigger one, GT3076r 
Front TTRS modified front bumper
Techart Porsche LED Daylights
New Extended rear wing
Re-flashed DSG Gearbox Stg2+
-------------------------------------------------


Gotta enough fans since 2008
Never dreamed about more…
Warra you got other else criticizing? Enlighten us


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

ic:


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

ic:


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Sold...*

Sold by 30 K $

It's bn an honor being a part of this forum...
All d best with your Audi's...


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

With respect, I don't care for the bodywork. They do not appear to function in concert with anything the rest of the Audi does. Ergo, they act as air traps, and likely adversely affect the aero, fuel, and speed. You can certainly bolt on power to overcome this, but the original TTs and TT RS bodies are pretty slippery. I'd like to see the Cd figures for your car in current trim.

Sa'alam Aleikum-


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

uaeprince said:


> Sold by 30 K $
> 
> It's bn an honor being a part of this forum...
> All d best with your Audi's...





InTTruder said:


> With respect, I don't care for the bodywork. They do not appear to function in concert with anything the rest of the Audi does. Ergo, they act as air traps, and likely adversely affect the aero, fuel, and speed. You can certainly bolt on power to overcome this, but the original TTs and TT RS bodies are pretty slippery. I'd like to see the Cd figures for your car in current trim.
> 
> Sa'alam Aleikum-


It was 2007 TT
Bought it when there was no TTS or TTRS
But anyway, 
It was one of it kind. 
People love it here.
If I'm looking for great powers
I would go to 997 and spare myself moding & moding & moding
Only ECU and your TTRS won't see it tail lights
But...
It's history now...
Gone with wind...
My next Car will be something totally different... 
All d best all... :beer:


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

Aesthetics are in the eye of the beholder. 

I believe that those of us in the modding community are motivated by a personal conceptualization of their TT. 

I want to acknowledge and respect your committment to your vision.

I hope you will update us about what will almost certainly be the basis for a new "visiion."


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

uaeprince said:


> It was 2007 TT
> Bought it when there was no TTS or TTRS
> But anyway,
> It was one of it kind.
> ...


Oh it's quite alright, just noting some consequences. I love the Gemballa look, but it compromises the purist look inherent in the TT I think. I Owned a Mk1 for 13 years, so I feel your passion! COntinue your journey, not mine!:thumbup:


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

Subject Closed...


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

Who the hell voted that the best TT ever?
A fake cloned R8 riced out TT?

FOR SERIOUS?


----------

